# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ամուսնություն օտարազգիի հետ...

## Malu

Հայաստանի քաղաքացու ամուսնությունը արտերկրացու հետ ընդունու՞մ եք, թե՞ ոչ  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց 
Քանի որ ես եմ բացել այս թեման, ես էլ փորձեմ առաջինը իմ կարծիքը հայտնել: Կարծում եմ այս երևույթի մեջ ոչ մի բացասական բան չկա: Եթե սիրում ես, ուրեմն կարևոր չէ հայ է նա, թե այլազգի....

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Իսկ ինչու՞ չէ...  
     Իմ կարծիքով ամուր ընտանիք կազմելու համար պետք է զույգերը սիրեն իրար: Իսկ սիրո մեջ նշանակություն չունի ազգությունը: Ավելի լավ է օտաերկրացու հետ ամուսնանաս սիրելով, քան թե ամուսնանաս քո ազգի ներկայացուցիչի հետ առանց սիրելու նրան:
      P.S.  Բայց օրինակ ես երբեք չէի ամուսնանա օտարերկրացի աղջկա հետ  :Tongue:

----------


## Malu

> Իսկ ինչու՞ չէ...  
>            P.S.  Բայց օրինակ ես երբեք չէի ամուսնանա օտարերկրացի աղջկա հետ


Ասեմ ինչու՞ : Քանի որ դու արդեն բաց ես թողել այդ շանսը  :Tongue:

----------


## Lapterik

> P.S.  Բայց օրինակ ես երբեք չէի ամուսնանա օտարերկրացի աղջկա հետ


Հարգեցի:

Արտասովոր երևույթ չկա, բայց մեկա ներվայնանում եմ, որ տեսնում եմ օտարերկացու հետ ա ամուսնանում մեկը: Ետ իրանց գործնա: Ես անձամբ չէի ուզենա:
Հ.Գ. Հետո կգրեմ էլի, հիմա զբաղված եմ:

----------


## Kita

մարդ մարդ է մնում...ինչ տարբերություն` ինչ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ է..մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը իր ճաշակին, իր համար համապատասխան մարդու հետ է փվում և ընտրում նույնպես որպես զուգընկեր, չեմ կարծում, որ, ուրիշ ազգից մեկին ընտրելով, ուրիշ համոզմունքների մարդ կընտրի...տարբերություն չկա...
կարծում եմ միտքս պարզ էր համարյա...

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

> մարդ մարդ է մնում...ինչ տարբերություն` ինչ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ է..մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը իր ճաշակին, իր համար համապատասխան մարդու հետ է փվում և ընտրում նույնպես որպես զուգընկեր, չեմ կարծում, որ, ուրիշ ազգից մեկին ընտրելով, ուրիշ համոզմունքների մարդ կընտրի...տարբերություն չկա...


    Լիովին համաձայն եմ ձեր հետ... :Smile:   Բայց, որ մտածում եմ էտ *համապատասխան մարդը* կարա ըլնի ասենք` թուրք կամ ազերի , այ ըտտեղ ոնց որ մի տեսակ չկարանամ ինձ զսպեմ.... :Shout:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Հայաստանի քաղաքացու ամուսնությունը արտերկրացու հետ ընդունու՞մ եք, թե՞ ոչ


Ոչ!!!
Սեր...արտերկրացի 
 :Bad:  
բայց այ .
ամուսնություն .... քսակի պարունակություն , ամեն քայլափոխի կլսես  ու  :Bad:   ,
քրիստոնյա  աղջիկը  մուսուլման  տղային ինչպես կսիրի  :Xeloq:  
կամ հակառակը

----------

Freeman (03.07.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Լիովին համաձայն եմ ձեր հետ...  Բայց, որ մտածում եմ էտ *համապատասխան մարդը* կարա ըլնի ասենք` թուրք կամ ազերի , այ ըտտեղ ոնց որ մի տեսակ չկարանամ ինձ զսպեմ....


դե դա մարդու զուտ սուբեկտիվ տեսակետից  և հայացքներից է գալիս որոշակի հարցերի վերաբերյալ....

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

> դե դա մարդու զուտ սուբեկտիվ տեսակետից և հայացքներից է գալիս որոշակի հարցերի վերաբերյալ....


Ամեն ազգ ունի իր ազգային դեմքն ու ինքնասիրությունը, և ամեն մի անհատ, որը ներկայացնում է տվյալ ազգը` ուղակի պարտավոր է հարգել իր ազգը, հարգել իր պապերի ստեղծածը, հարգել իր ազգի պատմությունն ու ինքնասիրությունը:
Ես չեմ հասկանում ո՞նց կարող ա ՀԱՅ աղջիկը սիրի ու ամուսնանա մի հատ թուրքի հետ ու ամեն տարի ապրիլի  24-ին հեռուստացույցով դակումենտալ կադրեր նայի...
Ես թքաց ունեմ ցանկացած օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետերի վրա, որը կփորձի ինձ հակառակը համոզել:

      P.S.  Ինչ լավ ա, որ 451 թվին Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը չուներ էտ սուբյեկտիվ հայացքներն ու տեսակետները թե չե հիմա ես ու դու պարսկական աչքերով եինք նայելու աշխարհին...

----------


## Lapterik

Թեմայի վերնագրից երևում է, որ կարելի ա խոսել նաև տղաների մասին: Ճիշտ է հիմնականում մեր աղջիկներն են ամուսնանում արտերկրացու հետ:Իսկ տղաները՞՞՞ Ինչ կասեք:

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

> Թեմայի վերնագրից երևում է, որ կարելի ա խոսել նաև տղաների մասին: Ճիշտ է հիմնականում մեր աղջիկներն են ամուսնանում արտերկրացու հետ:Իսկ տղաները՞՞՞ Ինչ կասեք:


 Ուզում եմ մի համեմատություն անել ...
Երբ որ տղան է ամուսնանում այլազգի աղջկա հետ դա նույնն է ինչ որ պատուհանից դուրս թքես: Իսկ երբ որ աղջիկն է ամուսնանում այլազգի տղու հետ դա նույնն է ինչ որ պատուհանից ներս թքես: Երկու դեպքում էլ գործողությունը թքելն է, բայց ինչ պատուհանից դուրս թքես ինչ նե՞րս:
  Դե տարբերությունն էլ թողնում եմ քո տրամաբանությանը  :Wink:  

   P.S.  Կներեք կոպիտ օրինակիս համար:  :Blush:

----------


## Lapterik

Էնպիսի համեմատություն արեցիր, որ հիմա չգիտեմ ինչ գրեմ: լոոլ 
Ես երկուսին էլ դեմ եմ ու վերջ: Էսքանը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ամեն ազգ ունի իր ազգային դեմքն ու ինքնասիրությունը, և ամեն մի անհատ, որը ներկայացնում է տվյալ ազգը` ուղակի պարտավոր է հարգել իր ազգը, հարգել իր պապերի ստեղծածը, հարգել իր ազգի պատմությունն ու ինքնասիրությունը:


Շատ տարօրինակ պատկերացում ունես ազգային դեմքի ու պատմության պահպանման և, առավել ևս, ինքնասիրության վերաբերյալ...  :Shok:  Ախր նույնիսկ մեր հարգարժան թագավորներն էին ամուսնանում այլազգի աղջիկների հետ։ 

Ոչ մի դատապարտելի կամ ամոթալի բան չեմ տեսնում այլազգի մարդու հետ ամուսնանալու մեջ։ Նախ ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում, թե ինչպես վարվի, եթե դրանից ոչ ոքի վնաս չի պատճառում։ Բացի դրանից, երբ մարդիկ իսկապես սիրում են իրար, ապա ազգությունը չի կարող խանգարել նրանց միասին լինելուն։ 

Ես ինքս չէի ցանկանա օտարերկրացու հետ ամուսնանալ, կնախընտրեի իմ ազգության մարդու, բայց եթե սիրեի այլազգի մեկին, նա էլ ինձ սիրեր, հաստատ չէի հրաժարվի նրանից միայն այն պատճառով, որ այլազգի է։ 

Այս հարցում միայն մի բացասական կողմ կա. եթե հայ աղջիկն ամուսնանում է այլազգի տղամարդու հետ, ապա նրա երեխաներն արդեն հայ չեն լինի, այսինքն՝ ստացվում է, որ նա բազմացնում է ոչ թե իր, այլ ուրիշի ազգը։ Դա, իհարկե, ցանկալի երևույթ չէ, բայց ես համարում եմ, որ դրա պատճառով իսկական սիրուց հրաժարվելը պարզապես հանցագործություն է։ Անձամբ ես չեմ հարգի այն մարդուն, ով իր սիրելիից կհրաժարվի այդ պատճառով։  :Think:

----------


## Մախլուտո

Հայությպւն ջան էդ սեր մեր ամեն ինչ հասկանալիա բայց հարյուրամյակներ շարունակ մեր պապերը արյունեն թափել էն երևույթի համար որը կոչվումա Հայապահպանություն : Էդ Եվրոպական նոր մտածելակերպը մի կողմ դրեք ամեն ինչ ինչ վոր Եվրոպականա կամ արտասահմանյան չի նշանակում լավնա: Ը էն կանազք ովքեր ամուսնանում են արտասահմանցու հետ կապչունի russ turq deutsch te angliaci:Կտրումեն իրենց հայ ճյուղը որը պիտի շարունակեր ծաղկրլ: Կամել էդ ճյուղը շարունակումա ծաղկէլ բայց արդեն դեֆորմացված իրավիճակում: Այսինքն էլ մերը չի:
Անուշ հայուհիներ ջան հեեենց որ հանկարծ ինջ բաներ զգաք արտասահմանցու հանդեպ: Որևիցէ:Արագ վերցրեք Տերյան կամ Սևակ ու իրէնք ձեզ կասէն հայոց սիրո գախնիքը: Էտել չոգնի արդեն շուխուռ արեք: Մի քանի հատ նկարներիցս կուղարկեմ կսթափվեք ու կվերհիսհեք մեր վիթխարի տղերքի Sharmn ու Հմայքը :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի՞նչ հայապահպանության մասին է խոսքը: Գիտե՞ք, որ բժիշկները խորհուրդ են տալիս հայերին ամուսնանալ այլազգիների հետ, որովհետև մեր գենոֆոնդը շատ փչացած է, բազմաթիվ ժառանգական հիվանդություններ պայմանավորող գեներ շատ հանգիստ անցնում են հոմոզիգոտ ձևի, հետևաբար դրսևորվում են: Եթե շարունակենք այսպես մտածել, հաստատ մեր ազգը կկործանվի: Ուզու՞մ եք հիվանդ ազգ ունենալ, որի կյանքի միջին տևողությունը խիստ կընկնի:

Ինձ համար մի բան կա, որ վեր է ազգությունից, վեր է ամեն ինչից: Ես միայն քրիստոնյայի հետ կամուսնանամ կամ էլ չեմ ամուսնանա: Թող այդ քրիստոնյան թուրք լինի, եթե սիրեմ, կամուսնանամ:

----------


## Մախլուտո

hahahahahah Վաայ հորս արև էսի վերջներ1: :Hands Up:  
Որ Բճիշկը որ տենց բան ասելա ղալաթա արել : Փչացած քեները գերմանացունն ամերիկացունն թուրքինն ու այլ ազգերինն են :Որ 12 տարեկանից փչանումեն կամ այլասեռվում : ( Գերմանիաում էս տարի  8000 հատ դեպքա արձանագրվել որ 12 ից 14 տարեկան ախչիկները ծննդաբերելեն: Ու իհարկե ոչ առողջ երեխաներ աշխարհ բերել: լավ prozentual բան ասեմ որ չասեք հայաստանի բնակչություննը քիչ է դրա համար էդպեսի դեպքեր տեղի չեն ունենում Հայաստանում: Հոլլանդիաիում ջահելության 47 տոկոսը Թմրանյութից կախվածեն : Ու էդ ինֆորմաթիաները ես ունեմ պաշտոնական աղբյուրներից TV Radio և այլն: ) Ու էդ հայապահպանության պրոցեսը հաստատ չի աղխատի երբ քո նման շատերը էդ հարցադրումն անեն: Ինչ հայապահպանության մասին է խոսքը: Կամել եթե հանրապետությունը լցված լինի էդ կարգի տքետ բժիշկներով :  Ու եթե ինչ որ ժամանակ "ni day bog" :Smile:   :Smile:  մեր ազգի գեները ախտոտվեն հավատա ինձ ավելի լավա հիվանդ ազգ լինենք քանց թե լինենք առողջ բայց ՀԱՅ չլինենք:  Կամել լինենք Ուզբեկահայ:

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

> Այս հարցում միայն մի բացասական կողմ կա. եթե հայ աղջիկն ամուսնանում է այլազգի տղամարդու հետ, ապա նրա երեխաներն արդեն հայ չեն լինի, այսինքն՝ ստացվում է, որ նա բազմացնում է ոչ թե իր, այլ ուրիշի ազգը։ Դա, իհարկե, ցանկալի երևույթ չէ, բայց ես համարում եմ, որ դրա պատճառով իսկական սիրուց հրաժարվելը պարզապես հանցագործություն է։ Անձամբ ես չեմ հարգի այն մարդուն, ով իր սիրելիից կհրաժարվի այդ պատճառով։


Որոշ մարդկանց մոտ կան զգացմունքներ, որոնք ավելի վեհ են զույգերի ռոմանտիկ սիրուց: Դրանցից մեկը հայրենասիրությունն է...  Ժամանակին մարդիք թողել են ամեն ինչ, ու իրենց կյանքը տվել են հայրենիքին: Եվ այդ մարդկանց շնորհիվ է, որ մենք հիմա կարող ենք ներկայանալ աշխարհին  որպես մի արժանապատիվ ազգ, ոչ թե լինել գնչուների նման ինչ որ մի թափառական տարր:
Ձեր մտածածը կարող է մտածել ցանկացած հասարակ մարդ: Բայց փառք Աստծո, որ մեր ազգում իրոք եղել են ՄԵԾ մարդիք, որոնք Հայրենիքը ավելի բարձր են դասել քան իրենց սեփական անձն ու մնացաց զգացմուքները...
Դա յուրովի մտածելակերպ է, ու ամեն մարդու չէ որ վիճակված է ունենալ այդ զգացմունքը: Եվ ես ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չեմ կարող ինձ վերապահել փաթաթելու իմ կարծիքը որևէ մեկի վզին:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ես միայն քրիստոնյայի հետ կամուսնանամ կամ էլ չեմ ամուսնանա: Թող այդ քրիստոնյան թուրք լինի, եթե սիրեմ, կամուսնանամ:




 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Malu

Եկեք մի կողմ դնենք ետ պատերազմ-խախաղության ֆակտորը մի պահ խնդրում եմ… Այստեղ առաջին հերթին հարցը անձնական երջանկության մասին է խոսքը: Ինչ է մարդը իր սիրած էակին «բաց թոնի»՝ մտածելով, որ օրերից մի օր մենք էլի պատմերազմական իրավիճակում կհայտնվենք ու ինքը հայրենիքում չի լինի, որ պաշտպանի կամ օգնի իր հայրենիքին: Լինելով հայրենիքից դուրս չի նշանակում մոռանալ հայրենիքը: Որքան արևմտահայեր եկան իրենց հայրենիքը պաշտպանելու այն ժամանակ: Այնպես որ նա ով սիրում է իր հայրենիքը, միշտ էլ պատրաստ է գալ օգնության:
Մի պահ եկեք հիշենք, թե համատարած որքան հայ երիտասարդ զույգեր են ամուսնանում և բաժանվում, մանավանդ վերջին տարիներին: Ի՞նչ է ավելի լավ է նման ձև ճակատագիրդ դասավորվի, քան թե ամուսնանաս արտասահմանցու հետ և լինես երջանի՞կ: 
Եվ ինչու այլազգի ասելով անպայման հասկանում եք մուսուլման: Նա կարող է լինել քրիստոնյա: Ասենք հույն, ի՞նչ վատ ազգ է: Մեզ նման հին ազգ է, նույնսիկ կասեի շատ մոտ ենք նրանց մեր ավանդույթներով ու սովորորություններով: Այնպես որ հարցին շատ կատեգորիկ մոտենալ պետք չէ…

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Ման ջան, օրինակ` ես համաձայն եմ, որ դու հույնի հետ ամուսնանաս :Clapping:   :Wink:

----------


## Malu

> Ման ջան, օրինակ` ես համաձայն եմ, որ դու հույնի հետ ամուսնանաս


Նույնիսկ չես պատկերացնի, թե քո համաձայնությունը ինձ համար ինչ կարևոր էր Ստյոպ ջան: Մինչ այդ ձեռք ու ոտքս կապված էին, իսկ հիմա ազատ կարող եմ գործել, քանի որ ստացել եմ քո հավանությունը :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

:Smile:   Հետաքրքիր մտքեր կարդացի: ոմանց հետ համամիտ եմ (որոշ չափով), իսկ ոմանց կարծիքին էլ կտրականապես դեմ եմ: Ես ընդունում եմ, որ սեր հնարավոր է տարբեր ազգությունների ներկայացուցիչների միջև (սիրո հարցում ոչ ազգությունը, ոչ տարիքը և ոչ էլ կրոնը նշանակություն չունեն): Այնինչ ամուսնությունը…
Չեմ կարծում, թե ամուսնությունը տարբեր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչների միջև կրքերը հանդարտվելուց հետո կպսակվի երջանկությամբ: Գոյություն ունի ապրելու, կյանքի էթիկա, ինչպես նաև ազգային ավանդույթներ: չեմ կարծում թե երբևէ հնարավոր կլինի միաձուլել երկու տարբեր ազգերի ապրելու էթիկան, յուրաքանչյուրը կշարունակի ապրել իր սեփական ապրելաձևով ու կողակցին էլ կստիպի նույնպես ապրել դրանով: Կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, բայց ամուսիններից մեկը առնվազն ոչխար կամ էշ պիտի լինի, որ լռելյայն ենթարկվի այն ավանդույթներին ու կյանքին, որ տարիներ շարունակ ուղեկցել է նրան: Հասկանում եք, դա նման է նրան, որ մարդ փոխում է իր դեմքը, իր սեփական ես-ը… Շատ քչերը կլինեն, որ իրոք կկարողանան համակերպվել դրան:  Բայց ամեն դեպքում ազգային ոգին կմնա յուրաքանչյուր անհատի մեջ ու նա չի կարողանա երբեք համակերպվել օտար ազգի ավանդույթների ու սովորույթների հետ: Ամեն չնչին մանրուք նման պարագայում առիթ կհանդիսանա ընտանեկան վեճերի, որն էլ ի վերջո կբերի ընտանիքի քայքայման, ամուսնական հարաբերությունների խզման: 
Իսկ եթե ավելի կոնկրետացնեմ, ապա եթե կայանում է նման ամուսնություն, ապա այնտեղ կա շահ կողմերից մեկի կողմից (հայրենիքից դուրս գալու հնարավորություն, գումարային տեսակետից շահութաբեր ամուսնություն և այլն)… Քանի՞ հատ եք տեսել նմանատիպ ամուսնություն, որ հետո նորաթուխ ընտանիքը ապրի Հայաստանում (եթե խոսենք հայերի մասին)…

----------


## Malu

> Քանի՞ հատ եք տեսել նմանատիպ ամուսնություն, որ հետո նորաթուխ ընտանիքը ապրի Հայաստանում (եթե խոսենք հայերի մասին)…


Դե հայաստանի պայմանները չեն ներում, որ նորաթուխ ընտանիքը կարողանա զրոյից սկսել որևէ գործ… Իսկ արտերկրացու համար առավել ևս: Դա է պատճառը, որ բոլորը նախընտրում են Հայաստանից դուրս ապրել: Իհարկե խոսքս գնում է այն դեպքերի մասին, երբ հայ աղջիկն է ամուսնանում այլազգու հետ, քանի որ կնոջ տեղը իր տղամարդու կողքին է: Սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ բոլոր հայ տղաներն են լքում հայրենիքը…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հետաքրքիր մտքեր կարդացի: ոմանց հետ համամիտ եմ (որոշ չափով), իսկ ոմանց կարծիքին էլ կտրականապես դեմ եմ: Ես ընդունում եմ, որ սեր հնարավոր է տարբեր ազգությունների ներկայացուցիչների միջև (սիրո հարցում ոչ ազգությունը, ոչ տարիքը և ոչ էլ կրոնը նշանակություն չունեն): Այնինչ ամուսնությունը…


Այսինքն՝սիրել կարելի է, բայց ամուսնանալ՝ ո՞չ։  :Shok:  



> Չեմ կարծում, թե ամուսնությունը տարբեր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչների միջև կրքերը հանդարտվելուց հետո կպսակվի երջանկությամբ: Գոյություն ունի ապրելու, կյանքի էթիկա, ինչպես նաև ազգային ավանդույթներ:


Ուզում ես ասել, որ այդպիսի դեպքերի մասին ընդհանրապես չե՞ս լսել։ Բայց ախր դրանք բազմաթիվ են։ Անձամբ ես այդպիսի շատ դեպքեր գիտեմ։[/QUOTE]



> Չեմ կարծում թե երբևէ հնարավոր կլինի միաձուլել երկու տարբեր ազգերի ապրելու էթիկան, յուրաքանչյուրը կշարունակի ապրել իր սեփական ապրելաձևով ու կողակցին էլ կստիպի նույնպես ապրել դրանով: Կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, բայց ամուսիններից մեկը առնվազն ոչխար կամ էշ պիտի լինի, որ լռելյայն ենթարկվի այն ավանդույթներին ու կյանքին, որ տարիներ շարունակ ուղեկցել է նրան: Հասկանում եք, դա նման է նրան, որ մարդ փոխում է իր դեմքը, իր սեփական ես-ը… Շատ քչերը կլինեն, որ իրոք կկարողանան համակերպվել դրան:  Բայց ամեն դեպքում ազգային ոգին կմնա յուրաքանչյուր անհատի մեջ ու նա չի կարողանա երբեք համակերպվել օտար ազգի ավանդույթների ու սովորույթների հետ: Ամեն չնչին մանրուք նման պարագայում առիթ կհանդիսանա ընտանեկան վեճերի, որն էլ ի վերջո կբերի ընտանիքի քայքայման, ամուսնական հարաբերությունների խզման:


Ուղղակի զարմանում եմ նման ծայրահեղական կարծիքներ լսելիս... Ի վերջո, բոլոր ազգերն էլ մարդ են, և կախված նրանից, թե տարբեր ազգություն ունեցող ամուսիններից յուրաքանչյուրի  մեջ համամարդկային բարոյական արժեքներն ու սկզբունքները որքանով կգերիշխեն նեղ ազգային սովորույթների ու ավանդույթների վրա, նրանք կամ երջանիկ ու համերաշխ կլինեն կամ հակառակը։ Եթե մարդիկ իսկապես իրար սիրում են, ազգային սովորույթների ու էթիկայի տարբերությունները նրանց համար չեն կարող խոչընդոտ լինել։ Համաձայն եմ, շատ դեպքերում կարող է դժվար լինել, և որոշակի զիջումների գնալն ու որոշ բաների հետ համակերպվելն անխուսափելի է, ինչ խոսք։ Ի դեպ, հենց նման իրավիճակներում է փորձվում սեր կոչվածը։ Եթե այն չի դիմանում այնպիսի փորձությունների, ինչպիսիք են մշակույթների ու կենցաղների տարբերությունները, ապա այն բավականաչափ ուժեղ չէ, նշանակում է տվյալ ամուսնությունը կարող էր քայքայվել նաև նույն ազգությունն ունենալու դեպքում։ Այնպես որ այդ դեպքում պետք չէ ամեն ինչ բարդել տարբեր ազգերի պատկանելու վրա։ 

Եվ հետո մի բան էլ. հասուն, գիտակից մարդիկ նախքան ամուսնանալը այդ ամենը հաշվի են առնում, և եթե նրանց համար կենցաղային հարցերն ու սովորույթներն այնչափ կարևոր դեր ունեն, որ զգում են, որ կարող է չհաղթահարեն օտար մշակույթի հետ կապված դժվարությունները, ապա հրաժարվում են այդ ամուսնությունից։ Բայց, նորից եմ ասում, նման պատճառով ամուսնությունից հրաժարվողի մասին ես միայն մի բան կարող եմ ասել. նա կամ բավականաչափ չէր սիրում այդ մարդուն, կամ էլ պարզապես թույլ մարդ է։ 
Ես համարում եմ, որ մշակութային տարբերությունները կարող են ընդամենը պատրվակ լինել ամուսնության քայքայման համար, բայց պատճառ՝ երբեք։

----------


## Malu

> Ես համարում եմ, որ մշակութային տարբերությունները կարող են ընդամենը պատրվակ լինել ամուսնության քայքայման համար, բայց պատճառ՝ երբեք։


Վայ ապրես է, միշտ խելացի մտքեր ես արտահայտում, որոնք ինձ սրտամոտ են  :Hands Up:  
Պարզապես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ թե մարդիկ ինչու են նման ծայրահեղական մտքեր արտահայտում:
Եվ վերջապես հարգելիներս կարդացեք իմ ստորագրությունը: Երբեք և ոչ մի հարցի չի կարելի սկզբունքորեն ասել ՈՉ, քանի դեռ ինքդ այդ դրության մեջ չես ընկել և զգացել սեփական մաշկիդ վրա…

----------


## Մախլուտո

> Ուղղակի զարմանում եմ նման ծայրահեղական կարծիքներ լսելիս... Ի վերջո, բոլոր ազգերն էլ մարդ են, և կախված նրանից, թե տարբեր ազգություն ունեցող ամուսիններից յուրաքանչյուրի  մեջ համամարդկային բարոյական արժեքներն ու սկզբունքները որքանով կգերիշխեն նեղ ազգային սովորույթների ու ավանդույթների վրա, նրանք կամ երջանիկ ու համերաշխ կլինեն կամ հակառակը։ Եթե մարդիկ իսկապես իրար սիրում են, ազգային սովորույթների ու էթիկայի տարբերությունները նրանց համար չեն կարող խոչընդոտ լինել։ Համաձայն եմ, շատ դեպքերում կարող է դժվար լինել, և որոշակի զիջումների գնալն ու որոշ բաների հետ համակերպվելն անխուսափելի է, ինչ խոսք։ Ի դեպ, հենց նման իրավիճակներում է փորձվում սեր կոչվածը։ Եթե այն չի դիմանում այնպիսի փորձությունների, ինչպիսիք են մշակույթների ու կենցաղների տարբերությունները, ապա այն բավականաչափ ուժեղ չէ, նշանակում է տվյալ ամուսնությունը կարող էր քայքայվել նաև նույն ազգությունն ունենալու դեպքում։ Այնպես որ այդ դեպքում պետք չէ ամեն ինչ բարդել տարբեր ազգերի պատկանելու վրա։ 
> Ես համարում եմ, որ մշակութային տարբերությունները կարող են ընդամենը պատրվակ լինել ամուսնության քայքայման համար, բայց պատճառ՝ երբեք։


Ուլուանա ջան սա ծայրահեղական կարծիք մտածում եմ ինկատի ունես երևի Ովքեր Որ դեմ են թեկուզ եթե սեր Գոյություն ունի:
Ասեմ որ եսել եմ եդ կարծիքին ու բոլորովին ծայրահեղության հետ կապչունեցող կարծիք է իմը:  Հայապահպանությունը ծայրահեղ լինել չի կարող: Ու խոսքը չի քնում նրա մասին թե էդ ընտանիքը կպահպանվի թե ոչ լավ ել կարող է պահոպանվել էդ սեր Երևույթը դահճի նման է քործում ը հնարաոր է սպանել ամեն կուլտուրաի և ավանդությունների տարբերության հեր կապ ունեցող արգելակները ամուսնության Իմ Խոսքը գնում է նրա մասին Որ էդ կնոջ կամ տղամարդու հայոց ճյուղը կտվում է կամել էդ ճյուղի վրա արդեն ՖՐԻՑՆԵՐ ՋՈՐՋԵՐ կամել ՄԵՀՄԵԴՆԵՐԵՆ բուսնելու:Էդ ձեր արտահայտությունները կարողեն երևիթե միայն այն Երկրի կանայք ը աղջիկները տըյլ տալ իրենց ինեպիսինեն Գերմանիան Ամերիկան Ռուսաստանը :Որոնք վտանգված չեն բնաջնջման հարցով կամ շրջապատված չեն  մրե պես Գել ու Գազաններով:Կամ Որոնք որ ազզայինով ու Patriotism ով հէտաքրքրված չեն : Բայց ոչ մեր հայուհիները:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան սա ծայրահեղական կարծիք մտածում եմ ինկատի ունես երևի Ովքեր Որ դեմ են թեկուզ եթե սեր Գոյություն ունի:


Կներես, բայց էս նախադասությունից բան չհասկացա. հայերենի նման չէր...



> Ասեմ որ եսել եմ եդ կարծիքին ու բոլորովին ծայրահեղության հետ կապչունեցող կարծիք է իմը:


Ինչու՞, որ քո կարծիքն է, ուրեմն ծայրահեղական չի՞ կարող լինել։ Հետաքրքիր դատողություն էր։ 



> Հայապահպանությունը ծայրահեղ լինել չի կարող: Ու խոսքը չի քնում նրա մասին թե էդ ընտանիքը կպահպանվի թե ոչ լավ ել կարող է պահոպանվել էդ սեր Երևույթը դահճի նման է քործում ը հնարաոր է սպանել ամեն կուլտուրաի և ավանդությունների տարբերության հեր կապ ունեցող արգելակները ամուսնության Իմ Խոսքը գնում է նրա մասին Որ էդ կնոջ կամ տղամարդու հայոց ճյուղը կտվում է կամել էդ ճյուղի վրա արդեն ՖՐԻՑՆԵՐ ՋՈՐՋԵՐ կամել ՄԵՀՄԵԴՆԵՐԵՆ բուսնելու:Էդ ձեր արտահայտությունները կարողեն երևիթե միայն այն Երկրի կանայք ը աղջիկները տըյլ տալ իրենց ինեպիսինեն Գերմանիան Ամերիկան Ռուսաստանը :Որոնք վտանգված չեն բնաջնջման հարցով կամ շրջապատված չեն  մրե պես Գել ու Գազաններով:Կամ Որոնք որ ազզայինով ու Patriotism ով հէտաքրքրված չեն : Բայց ոչ մեր հայուհիները:


Մախլուտո, եթե ավելի ուշադրի լինեիր, ապա կնկատեիր, որ ես պատասխանել էի Cassiopeia-ի գրառմանը, որտեղ նա խոսում էր ոչ թե հայապահպանության խնդրի, այլ ամուսինների անհամատեղելիության մասին, որը պայմանավորված է մշակութային տարբերություններով։ 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հայապահպանության հարցին, որին խոչընդոտում են այլազգիների հետ ամուսնությունները, ապա ես այսպես կպատասխանեմ. եթե մարդիկ սիրում են իրար, ապա ավելի լավ է ամուսնանան, թող ազգը մի քիչ էլ պակասի, բայց փոխարենը նրա անհատները երջանիկ լինեն, ոչ թե շատանան դժբախտանալու հաշվին...  Ու՞մ է պետք որ ազգը շատանա՝ դժբախտ ընտանիքների ավելացմամբ։ Այո, եթե մարդը չի ամուսնանում իր սիրած մարդու հետ, նա չի կարող առողջ (ամենալայն իմաստով) ընտանիք կազմել ու երջանիկ լինել։ Իսկ հիվանդ (էլի ամենալայն իմաստով) ընտանիքների քանակի գնով ազգի բազմացումը ես արդարացված չեմ համարում։ Կներեք, բայց իմ խորին համոզմամբ, տվյալ դեպքում որակը գերադասելի է քանակից...

----------


## Մախլուտո

Hayereni shat nmana ete tarachanches u barere karoghanumes kardal .Da hayerena ughaki germaneren tastaturaya mots hatuk cragroc piti grem hayeren: U wor grumelem chi stacvum ketadrel naxadasutjuns! te che khaskanair!Uzumei grel wor Cajraheghutjun aselov erevi inkati unesayn mardkanc karcike ovqer demen amusnutyan@ arterkracu het , tekuz ser lini ed haraberutjuneri mej!
Isk inch weraberwuma cayraheghutjane, ay jete duel mi kich ushadir kartair khaskanir wor im karcike cajraheghutjan het kapchuni woch te ajn pasti hamar wor im karcikne, che , es pacharabanelem inchi cajraheghutjan het kap chuni! MIhatel ushadir karta khaskanas inchi cayrahegh chi im karcik@! Ughaki inch lav vor hayuhineri mec mas@ qo pes chi mtacum u Azgi ogtin ev miajamanak ir ogtina aprum! Havata indz amen mi hayuhu hamar ka mi hay es ashxahrum proste amen handipac artasahmancu mot vor chvazen kgtnen hayin: Wor tenz wekalenk kaorgha miamit turkinel sirte kpni ba sera turknel nujn zewow marta
karogha iranel kpni u apagajumel eli baxtavor linen! Uremn piti amusnan???????
Ete patasxant haya linelu uremn chka el qez grelu. uremn amen inch parza ete che uremn ayni inchi masin wor du grumeir ser erjnakutjun nshanakuma sxalvumeir , ajsinkn azgutjunnele amena karevor terreric mek@ siro ev @ntaniqi harcum

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 



> Մախլուտո, եթե ավելի ուշադրի լինեիր, ապա կնկատեիր, որ ես պատասխանել էի Cassiopeia-ի գրառմանը, որտեղ նա խոսում էր ոչ թե հայապահպանության խնդրի, այլ ամուսինների անհամատեղելիության մասին, որը պայմանավորված է մշակութային տարբերություններով։



im xosq ughvacer woch miayn qez ayl @ndanur wor qnarkman aghbxurn urishe

*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> hahahahahah Վաայ հորս արև էսի վերջներ1: 
> Որ Բճիշկը որ տենց բան ասելա ղալաթա արել : Փչացած քեները գերմանացունն ամերիկացունն թուրքինն ու այլ ազգերինն են :Որ 12 տարեկանից փչանումեն կամ այլասեռվում : ( Գերմանիաում էս տարի  8000 հատ դեպքա արձանագրվել որ 12 ից 14 տարեկան ախչիկները ծննդաբերելեն: Ու իհարկե ոչ առողջ երեխաներ աշխարհ բերել: լավ prozentual բան ասեմ որ չասեք հայաստանի բնակչություննը քիչ է դրա համար էդպեսի դեպքեր տեղի չեն ունենում Հայաստանում: Հոլլանդիաիում ջահելության 47 տոկոսը Թմրանյութից կախվածեն : Ու էդ ինֆորմաթիաները ես ունեմ պաշտոնական աղբյուրներից TV Radio և այլն: ) Ու էդ հայապահպանության պրոցեսը հաստատ չի աղխատի երբ քո նման շատերը էդ հարցադրումն անեն: Ինչ հայապահպանության մասին է խոսքը: Կամել եթե հանրապետությունը լցված լինի էդ կարգի տքետ բժիշկներով :  Ու եթե ինչ որ ժամանակ "ni day bog"  մեր ազգի գեները ախտոտվեն հավատա ինձ ավելի լավա հիվանդ ազգ լինենք քանց թե լինենք առողջ բայց ՀԱՅ չլինենք:  Կամել լինենք Ուզբեկահայ:


Կխնդրեի նմանատիպ ծաղրական գրառում անելուց առաջ նախ քո գիտելիքները գենետիկայի մասին վերանայեիր:
Այն, որ տարբեր երկրներում 14 տարեկան աղջիկը ծննդաբերում է, որ թմրամոլությունը չափազանց տարածված է, բացարձակապես կապ չունի գենետիկայի հետ: Պարզապես մարդիկ իրենց կյանքի ընթացքում կոնկրետ ինչ-որ բան են ընտրում:
Իսկ հայերի գեները փչացած լինելու բոլոր պայմաններն ունեն. հին ժողովուրդ են, օտարերկրացիների հետ ամուսնանալու սովորություն չունեն: 
Ես չեմ պատրաստվում քեզ գենետիկայի դասեր տալ: Դա քո ուսուցիչների գործն էր, որոնք, փաստորեն, ժամանակին թերացել են:
Միայն կասեմ այն, որ ժառանգական հիվանդությունները, ի տարբերություն թմրամոլության և նմանատիպ այլ բաների, *մարդու ընտրությունը չեն*: Դու կարող ես որոշել թմրամոլ չլինել, բայց չես կարող որոշել այս կամ այն ժառանգական հիվանդությունը չունենալ: Գիտե՞ս, թե հիմա ինչ է կատարվում Հայաստանում: Տարեցտարի աճում է պարբերական հիվանդություն ունեցողների թիվը: Այս հիվանդությամբ միայն հին ազգերն են տառապում, և դրա կանխարգելման միայն մի տարբերակ կա. ամուսնանալ օտարերկրացու հետ:

----------


## Մախլուտո

> Կխնդրեի նմանատիպ ծաղրական գրառում անելուց առաջ նախ քո գիտելիքները գենետիկայի մասին վերանայեիր:
> Այն, որ տարբեր երկրներում 14 տարեկան աղջիկը ծննդաբերում է, որ թմրամոլությունը չափազանց տարածված է, բացարձակապես կապ չունի գենետիկայի հետ: Պարզապես մարդիկ իրենց կյանքի ընթացքում կոնկրետ ինչ-որ բան են ընտրում:
> Իսկ հայերի գեները փչացած լինելու բոլոր պայմաններն ունեն. հին ժողովուրդ են, օտարերկրացիների հետ ամուսնանալու սովորություն չունեն: 
> Ես չեմ պատրաստվում քեզ գենետիկայի դասեր տալ: Դա քո ուսուցիչների գործն էր, որոնք, փաստորեն, ժամանակին թերացել են:
> Միայն կասեմ այն, որ ժառանգական հիվանդությունները, ի տարբերություն թմրամոլության և նմանատիպ այլ բաների, *մարդու ընտրությունը չեն*: Դու կարող ես որոշել թմրամոլ չլինել, բայց չես կարող որոշել այս կամ այն ժառանգական հիվանդությունը չունենալ: Գիտե՞ս, թե հիմա ինչ է կատարվում Հայաստանում: Տարեցտարի աճում է պարբերական հիվանդություն ունեցողների թիվը: Այս հիվանդությամբ միայն հին ազգերն են տառապում, և դրա կանխարգելման միայն մի տարբերակ կա. ամուսնանալ օտարերկրացու հետ:


իմ գիտելիքների վրա ընդանրապես ծաղրելու չկա քանի որ էն ինձ հերիք անումա իմանալ որ քէնէտիկաի հետ էնքան կապ ունի թմրամոլությունն ու Հորմոնների արողջական իրավիճակն որ էդա մեն ինչը պոխանցվումա ժառանգորդին :Այ եթե դու Մենդելյան  որենքներից մի քիչ կուրսի ըլնեիր ուջոգեիր որ բացի Phaenotupic նաև Ջառանգվում են Genotyper@ :Ու ինքնաբերաբար մարդու առողջական իրավիճակը մէէծ դերա խաղում Գենտիկայի մեջ: Իսկ ազգի հնության մասին: Թանկագինս իղխան հայերնեն հին մի էդքան ել Իտալացին( Հռոմեացին) Գերմանացին( Ֆռանկները) Ֆրանսիացին( Գերմանները) և այդպես շարունակ շատ ազքերեն հին: Ու սաաաղ մեր աախպերություննել տո Քրություննել տո շրջապատիս ամեն անկյունի մարդիք էլ հազերի հետեն ամուսնացած ու առոք փառոք վիթխարի տղերրք ու քնքուշ անուշ հայ մանուկներ: Պառք ասծուն : Ու ես նորիցեմ ասում եթե քա մի օր որ նի դայ բոգ մեր քեները աղտոտվեն թող ավելի լավա լինենք ախտոտված Գեներով ազգ քանց թե չլինենք: Ու եթե ինչ որ մի ողբալի օր հենց էդ քո ասած Գենետիկայի պրոբլեմը մէզ ոչնչացնի որպես ազգ: գոնե կիմանանք աստված արեց: բայց էն միուս տարբերակով մենք մեր ձեռքովենք մեզ բնաչնչում : սակայն հայեր ջան բուսաբանական հեքիաթներին չխափնվեք : Հայի արյուն չի կարող ախտոտվազ լինել նամանավանդ Գեները: Մեր Գեները Մշո դաշտի հողից են բոց առել: Մեր Գեները հզոր են::

----------


## dvgray

> Կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, բայց ամուսիններից մեկը առնվազն ոչխար կամ էշ պիտի լինի, որ լռելյայն ենթարկվի այն ավանդույթներին ու կյանքին, որ տարիներ շարունակ ուղեկցել է նրան: Հասկանում եք, դա նման է նրան, որ մարդ փոխում է իր դեմքը, իր սեփական ես-ը…


Շատ հետաքրքիր է, օրինակ Սպիվակովի և իր հայ կնոջ դեպքում, ո՞վ է նրանցից էշը կամ ոչխարը: 




> Շատ քչերը կլինեն, որ իրոք կկարողանան համակերպվել դրան:  Բայց ամեն դեպքում ազգային ոգին կմնա յուրաքանչյուր անհատի մեջ ու նա չի կարողանա երբեք համակերպվել օտար ազգի ավանդույթների ու սովորույթների հետ:


Կա մի այսպիսի բառ էլ - "հարստանալ": 
Հարստանալ ուրիշ ազգի մշակույթով;  "Հարստանալը " ( ոչ միայ ուրիշ ազգի մշակույթով, այլ առաջին հերթին ուրոշ մարդու ներքնաշքարով ) ամեն մարդու խելքի բանը չի, ու հետևաբար մնում է կամ "համակերպվել", կամ էլ ամեն աստծո օր սկսել ու ավարտել գզվրտոցով; 
"Հարստանալու " համար պետք է ունենալ բավական տարողունակ և "մարզված" հոգեկան աշխարհ; 

Մի հարց "ավանդույթների  անհամատեղելիության" տեսակետ արտահայտողներին
-ի՞նչ ինկատի ունեք "ավանդույթներ" ասելով; 
Վարդիվարն ու նման եկեղեցական տոնե՞րը ... "Կարմիր խնձորը", կամ հարսանիքների ժամանակ "Համերներով"  ուրիշի աչք հանե՞լը...  թե ի՞նչը

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Հայաստանի քաղաքացու ամուսնությունը արտերկրացու հետ ընդունու՞մ եք, թե՞ ոչ 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց 
> Քանի որ ես եմ բացել այս թեման, ես էլ փորձեմ առաջինը իմ կարծիքը հայտնել: Կարծում եմ այս երևույթի մեջ ոչ մի բացասական բան չկա: Եթե սիրում ես, ուրեմն կարևոր չէ հայ է նա, թե այլազգի....


Կյանքի ցանկացած բնագավառ ունի բացասական ու դրական կողմեր: Այս բնագավառը բացառություն չի կազմում: Այս երևույթն էլ ունի բազմաթիվ դրական կողմեր: Ուղղակի ես դրանք չեմ տեսնում :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Կմեռնեմ ,արտասահմանցու հետ չեմ ամուսնանա, ես դրա մեջ մենակ բացասականն եմ տեսնում :Think:

----------


## Selene

Շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա է :Hands Up:  
Իմ կարծիքով հիմա հայերի,նամանավանդ հայ աղջիկների մոտ շատ տարածված է արտերկրացու հետ ամուսնանալը:Մի բան չեմ հասկանում՝ միթե մեր հայ տղաներն ետքան քիչ են կամ էլ ետքան վատն են :Xeloq:  Չեմ կարծում:
Ես հաստատ արտերկրացու հետ չեմ ամուսնանա,որովհետեւ որքան էլ իրար սիրեք,միեւնույնն է,մի օր ազգային մտածելակերպի տարբերությունը սիրուց առաջ կընկնի ու իրենը կասի :Tongue:  
Իսկ եթե սերն աըդքան ուժեղ է,որ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի հետագայում,ուրեմն մնում է ամուսնացողներին բարի բախտ ցանկանանք :Love:   :Love:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Riddle

Չեմ հասկանում ինչի շուրջ են բորբոքվել կրքերը: Ժողովուրդ, արտերկրացին մարդ չի՞: Ինձ համար լավ արտերկրացին լավ մարդ է, վատ հայը՝ վատ մարդ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի բան չեմ հասկանում՝ միթե մեր հայ տղաներն ետքան քիչ են կամ էլ ետքան վատն են Չեմ կարծում:


Ախր ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում։ Մի՞թե ամուսնությանը կարելի է նայել որպես ապրանքի ընտրության։ Երբ լսում եմ այսպիսի արտահայտություններ, ակամա ապրանք գնելու երևույթն եմ պատկերացնում, ոչ թե սիրո ու փոխհասկացողության վրա հիմնված միություն... 



> Ես հաստատ արտերկրացու հետ չեմ ամուսնանա,որովհետեւ որքան էլ իրար սիրեք,միեւնույնն է,մի օր ազգային մտածելակերպի տարբերությունը սիրուց առաջ կընկնի ու իրենը կասի


Երբեք չես կարող համոզված լինել։ Հնարավոր չէ ազգի բոլոր անհատների վրա տարածել նույն բանը։ Նույնիսկ տվյալ ազգության պատկանող բազմաթիվ մարդկանց ճանաչելու դեպքում չես կարող համոզված ասել, որ այդ ազգի բոլոր ներկայացուցիչներն այսինչ գիծն ունեն։ 



> Իսկ եթե սերն աըդքան ուժեղ է,որ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի հետագայում,ուրեմն մնում է ամուսնացողներին բարի բախտ ցանկանանք


Վերջաբանը բավականին մխիթարիչ էր։  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Ախր ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում։ Մի՞թե ամուսնությանը կարելի է նայել որպես ապրանքի ընտրության։ Երբ լսում եմ այսպիսի արտահայտություններ, ակամա ապրանք գնելու երևույթն եմ պատկերացնում, ոչ թե սիրո ու փոխհասկացողության վրա հիմնված միություն... 
> 
> Երբեք չես կարող համոզված լինել։ Հնարավոր չէ ազգի բոլոր անհատների վրա տարածել նույն բանը։ Նույնիսկ տվյալ ազգության պատկանող բազմաթիվ մարդկանց ճանաչելու դեպքում չես կարող համոզված ասել, որ այդ ազգի բոլոր ներկայացուցիչներն այսինչ գիծն ունեն։ 
> 
> Վերջաբանը բավականին մխիթարիչ էր։


Երբեք էլ ամուսնությունը ապրանքի ընտրություն լինել չի կարող:Երևի դու իմ գրածն այլ կերպ ես հասկացել,կամ էլ ես լավ չեմ արտահայտել այն,ինչ ցանկացել եմ:Ասածս վերաբերում էր հատկապես նրան,որ վերջին տարիներին,ինչպես ցույց է տալիս վիճակագրությունը,հայ աղջիկներն ինչ-որ բավականին հաճախ են ամուսնանում օտարերկրացիների հետ:Ու ես վստահ եմ ,որ բոլորի դեպքում չէ,որ սերն է «գործում»:
Իսկ ինչ մնում է վերջաբանին,ապա երևի ավելի շուտ ոչ թե մխիթարիչ էր,այլ ուղղակի բարի ցանկության արտահայտում :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Guest

:Mda:  Ճիշտն ասած մտածեցի ավելի խորը և սկզբում այն իմ գրված միտքը, որ ես չեմ սիրում այս երևույթը ջնջեցի: Լուրջ հիմա ես չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց կարամ ինչ-որ ոչ հայուհու սիրեմ… բայց… բայց որ հիշում են այն ժամանակները, երբ հայաստանում չեի և ոնց էի սիրահարվում… սեր կա՛, որը երբեք ոչ մի բան չի հարցնում, ոչ տարիք, ոչ ազգ, ոչ…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երբեք էլ ամուսնությունը ապրանքի ընտրություն լինել չի կարող:Երևի դու իմ գրածն այլ կերպ ես հասկացել,կամ էլ ես լավ չեմ արտահայտել այն,ինչ ցանկացել եմ:Ասածս վերաբերում էր հատկապես նրան,որ վերջին տարիներին,ինչպես ցույց է տալիս վիճակագրությունը,հայ աղջիկներն ինչ-որ բավականին հաճախ են ամուսնանում օտարերկրացիների հետ:Ու ես վստահ եմ ,որ բոլորի դեպքում չէ,որ սերն է «գործում»:


Այ էդ դեպքում ես էլ եմ կտրականապես դեմ, այսինքն՝ երբ ոչ թե սերն է գործում, այլ շահը, հատկապես նյութական։  :Bad:  Բայց այս առումով ես նույն կարծիքն ունեմ նաև հայերի միջև ամուսնությունների վերաբերյալ  :Wink:  , այսինքն՝ հաշվենկատ ամուսնություններն ամեն դեպքում չեմ արդարացնում։ 



> Իսկ ինչ մնում է վերջաբանին,ապա երևի ավելի շուտ ոչ թե մխիթարիչ էր,այլ ուղղակի բարի ցանկության արտահայտում


Ես նկատի ունեի, որ ոչ թե քո խոսքերն էին որպես մխիթարանք գրված, այլ ուղղակի ես այդ գրառումը համարում եմ մխիթարիչ այն իմաստով, որ լավ է, որ գոնե ուժեղ սիրո առկայության դեպքում չես դատապարտում այլազգիների հետ ամուսնությունները։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իմ գիտելիքների վրա ընդանրապես ծաղրելու չկա քանի որ էն ինձ հերիք անումա իմանալ որ քէնէտիկաի հետ էնքան կապ ունի թմրամոլությունն ու Հորմոնների արողջական իրավիճակն որ էդա մեն ինչը պոխանցվումա ժառանգորդին :Այ եթե դու Մենդելյան  որենքներից մի քիչ կուրսի ըլնեիր ուջոգեիր որ բացի Phaenotupic նաև Ջառանգվում են Genotyper@ :


Հազար ներողություն, բայց նախ մի կասկածիր իմ մասնագիտական գիտելիքների վրա: Քեզ ո՞վ է ասել, որ ֆենոտիպը ժառանգվում է: Ժառանգվում է գենոտիպը, իսկ ֆենոտիպը ձևավորվում է արտաքին միջավայրի ու գենոտիպի փոխազդեցության արդյունք է: Թմրամոլությունը կարող է ինչ-որ ժառանգական նախահակվածության արդյունք լինել, երբ գենետիկորեն պայմանավորված ի սկզբանե քիչ են սինթեզվում էնդորֆինները, բայց իմ ասած հիվանդությունները զուտ ժառանգական հիվանդություններն են, որոնց դրսևորման համար միջավայրն ընդհանրապես դեր չունի կամ շատ քիչ դեր ունի: 



> Ու ինքնաբերաբար մարդու առողջական իրավիճակը մէէծ դերա խաղում Գենտիկայի մեջ:





> Ճիշտ հակառակը. գեներն են պայմանավորում մարդու առողջական վիճակը:
> Իսկ ազգի հնության մասին: Թանկագինս իղխան հայերնեն հին մի էդքան ել Իտալացին( Հռոմեացին) Գերմանացին( Ֆռանկները) Ֆրանսիացին( Գերմանները) և այդպես շարունակ շատ ազքերեն հին:


Հա՛, հին են, բայց նրանք միայն իրար մեջ չեն ամուսնանում, այլ մյուս ազգերի հետ էլ են խառնվում, դրա համար նրանց գենոֆոնդում չեն գերակշռում հոմոզիգոտ ձևի անցնելու մեծ հավանակություն ունեցող ռեցեսիվ մուտացիաները: 



> Ու սաաաղ մեր աախպերություննել տո Քրություննել տո շրջապատիս ամեն անկյունի մարդիք էլ հազերի հետեն ամուսնացած ու առոք փառոք վիթխարի տղերրք ու քնքուշ անուշ հայ մանուկներ: Պառք ասծուն :


Քո ազգուտակն ինձ համար չափանիշ չէ: Ես էլ կարող եմ նշել առոք-փառոք ապրող ընտանիքների, բայց գիտե՞ս ինչ: Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես ամեն օր շփվում եմ հիվանդ մարդկանց հետ. թե՛ պարբերական հիվանդներ են շատ հանդիպել, թե՛ ուռուցքային (ի դեպ, ուռուցքային հիվանդությունների ժամանակ էլ է բավական մեծ գեների դերը, բայց չեմ ասում, որ 100% ժառանգական հիվանդություններ են դրանք), թե՛ սիրտ-անոթային… էլ ո՞րն ասեմ: Ես չեմ ուզում, որ մեր հիվանդանոցները լիքը լինեն, չեմ ուզում, որ մարդիկ իմ աչքի առաջ տառապեն, եթե կարող են այս բոլոր հարցերն ընդամենը օտարերկացու հետ ամուսնանալով լուծեն:



> Ու ես նորիցեմ ասում եթե քա մի օր որ նի դայ բոգ մեր քեները աղտոտվեն թող ավելի լավա լինենք ախտոտված Գեներով ազգ քանց թե չլինենք: Ու եթե ինչ որ մի ողբալի օր հենց էդ քո ասած Գենետիկայի պրոբլեմը մէզ ոչնչացնի որպես ազգ: գոնե կիմանանք աստված արեց: բայց էն միուս տարբերակով մենք մեր ձեռքովենք մեզ բնաչնչում : սակայն հայեր ջան բուսաբանական հեքիաթներին չխափնվեք : Հայի արյուն չի կարող ախտոտվազ լինել նամանավանդ Գեները: Մեր Գեները Մշո դաշտի հողից են բոց առել: Մեր Գեները հզոր են::


Գիտե՞ս, քեզ մոտ անհիմն ազգային արժանապատվության զգացում է երևում: Այո՛, մեր գեները շատ հզոր են: Հիվանդություններ պայմանավորող գեներն արդեն դոմինանտ են: Ա՞յդ էիր ուզում լսել: Ասելով, որ մեր գեները փչացած են, դա ամենևին չի իջեցնում կամ բարձրացնում մեր ազգի արժեքը:

----------


## Selene

> Ես նկատի ունեի, որ ոչ թե քո խոսքերն էին որպես մխիթարանք գրված, այլ ուղղակի ես այդ գրառումը համարում եմ մխիթարիչ այն իմաստով, որ լավ է, որ գոնե ուժեղ սիրո առկայության դեպքում չես դատապարտում այլազգիների հետ ամուսնությունները։


Իմ համար ուժեղ սերն արդարացնում է ամեն ինչ կամ էլ գրեթե ամեն ինչ :Love:   ,ներառյալ օտարերկրացու հետ ամուսնությունը: :Smile:  Միայ   այդ եզակի դեպքում  կընդունեմ  նման ամուսնությունները :Think:   :Love:

----------


## Shauri

Իմիջիայլոց, գիտեք, չէ՞, որ Հայաստանում աղջիկները մեկուկես անգամ ավելի շատ են, քան տղաները  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Իմիջիայլոց, գիտեք, չէ՞, որ Հայաստանում աղջիկները մեկուկես անգամ ավելի շատ են, քան տղաները


Իհարկե, և դա շատ լավ *Է*: Թող աղջիկները մտածեն արտերկրացու հետ ամուսնության մասին :Smile:

----------


## Shauri

> Իհարկե, և դա շատ լավ *Է*: Թող աղջիկները մտածեն արտերկրացու հետ ամուսնության մասին


Դե բայց մտածողներին էլ մեղադրում են առնվազն պետական դավաճանության մեջ  :LOL:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Կարծում եմ կարդալով թեմայի գրառումները, մնում է միայն ծիծաղել  կամ տխուր ժպտալ... :Smile:   :Sad:   :Think:

----------


## Malu

> Դե բայց մտածողներին էլ մեղադրում են առնվազն պետական դավաճանության մեջ


Հարցն էլ հենց դրանում է: Նշանակում է աղջիկների մեծ մասը հայրենասիրական մղումներով պաշարված պետք է «տանը մնա՞ն»:  :Shok:   Եթե  մարդը կարող է երջանիկ լինել արտասահմանցու հետ, ինչու՞ չանի դա: Ավելի լավ է մնալ Հայաստանում, բայց երբեք չամուսնանա՞լ  :Think:

----------


## Արամ

Դե հիմա եթե մարդիկ իրար սիրում են ինչու պիտի դա չթույլատրվի?

----------


## Goga

Այո ես նախընտրում եմ մնալ տանը, քան ամուսնանալ օտարերկրացու հետ, երբեք հայ տղային չեմ փոխի ոչ մի «միլիոնատեր ամերիկացի բիձուկի» հետ կամ երկաթապատ  :LOL:  , գույնզգույն մազերով եվրոպացու հետ  :Smile:  :Եթե ես ծնվել եմ հայ, ուստի պիտի իմ սերունդն էլ հայ լինի :Hands Up:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Այո ես նախընտրում եմ մնալ տանը, քան ամուսնանալ օտարերկրացու հետ, երբեք հայ տղային չեմ փոխի ոչ մի «միլիոնատեր ամերիկացի բիձուկի» հետ կամ երկաթապատ  , գույնզգույն մազերով եվրոպացու հետ  :Եթե ես ծնվել եմ հայ, ուստի պիտի իմ սերունդն էլ հայ լինի




 :Hands Up:  Ավելացնեմ էսպես.
եթե  ես ծնվել  եմ հայ ,ուստի  կ ՍԻՐԵՄ  ՀԱՅ  տղայի :Cool:  

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց 



> Հարցն էլ հենց դրանում է: Նշանակում է աղջիկների մեծ մասը հայրենասիրական մղումներով պաշարված պետք է «տանը մնա՞ն»:   Եթե  մարդը կարող է երջանիկ լինել արտասահմանցու հետ, ինչու՞ չանի դա: Ավելի լավ է մնալ Հայաստանում, բայց երբեք չամուսնանա՞լ


հայրենասիրությունը ինչ կապ ունի  :Xeloq:  ,դու կարող է 15121212 անգամ ամուսնանալ միայն ՀԱՅ տղայի հետ , բայց  հայրենասիրությունից մղոներով հեռու լինել  :Wink:  :
 Եթե??  այն էլ "կարող "  այով  :Xeloq:  ,դե  եթե ,(հետն էլ կարողա ,ուրեմն  արտերկրացի կա,ազգ,որ մարդկություն  չեմ տեսնում մեջները,) ուրեմն  կարողա ,այստեղ հաստատ ,դու  տիկնիկի  հետ ավելի երջանիկ  լինես, քան ասենք մուսուլմանի, ուրեմն  գուցե  փորձվի  :Ok:  
հ.գ. Մալու ջան քո հանդեպ ոչ մի  չարություն չունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Delicada

> Այո ես նախընտրում եմ մնալ տանը, քան ամուսնանալ օտարերկրացու հետ, երբեք հայ տղային չեմ փոխի ոչ մի «միլիոնատեր ամերիկացի բիձուկի» հետ կամ երկաթապատ  , գույնզգույն մազերով եվրոպացու հետ  :Եթե ես ծնվել եմ հայ, ուստի պիտի իմ սերունդն էլ հայ լինի


 :Think:   Բայց ինչո՞ւ ես ծայրահեղություններ վերցնում կամ Ծերուկ կամ երկաթապատ եվրոպացի…
Իսկ եթե այդ քո նախընտրելի հայ տղաների հետ դու թրջանիկ չլինես ու իսկ ես շատ դեպքեր գիտեմ որ հազար անգամ երջանիկ են օտարերկրացու հետ ամուսնությունները քան հայերի հետ:
Իմ կարծիքով ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համար է ընտրում ու պետք չէ ասել որ վատն է այն մարդը ով օտարերկրացու հետ է ամուսնացել:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Բայց ինչո՞ւ ես ծայրահեղություններ վերցնում կամ Ծերուկ կամ երկաթապատ եվրոպացի…
> Իսկ եթե այդ քո նախընտրելի հայ տղաների հետ դու թրջանիկ չլինես ու իսկ ես շատ դեպքեր գիտեմ որ հազար անգամ երջանիկ են օտարերկրացու հետ ամուսնությունները քան հայերի հետ:
> Իմ կարծիքով ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համար է ընտրում ու պետք չէ ասել որ վատն է այն մարդը ով օտարերկրացու հետ է ամուսնացել:


հազար անգամ երջանիկ  են ,երբ լռում  են ....
Ռիլ   լավ էլի  :Angry2:  
այդ մարդը վատը չէ բնավ , բայց նաև լավը չէ :
իսկ եթե  դու շատ երջանիկ լինես արաբի հետ , կհանդուրժես  նաև  նրա հարեմը  :Xeloq:

----------


## Մելիք

> Հայությպւն ջան էդ սեր մեր ամեն ինչ հասկանալիա բայց հարյուրամյակներ շարունակ մեր պապերը արյունեն թափել էն երևույթի համար որը կոչվումա Հայապահպանություն : Էդ Եվրոպական նոր մտածելակերպը մի կողմ դրեք ամեն ինչ ինչ վոր Եվրոպականա կամ արտասահմանյան չի նշանակում լավնա:


Էս ի՞նչ տարրօրինակ ժողովուրդ եք: Էդ արդեն սիրո մասին մտածելն էլ ա՞ դարձել եվրոպականության նշան:

----------


## Delicada

> հազար անգամ երջանիկ  են ,երբ լռում  են ....
> Ռիլ   լավ էլի  
> այդ մարդը վատը չէ բնավ , բայց նաև լավը չէ :
> իսկ եթե  դու շատ երջանիկ լինես արաբի հետ , կհանդուրժես  նաև  նրա հարեմը


Իհարկե կյանքում չեմ ամուսնանա արաբի հետ:
Բայց համաձայնի որ կան դեպքեր երբ ամուսնանում են երկու քրիստոնյա բայց տարբեր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներ, չէ՞
Դա՞ էլ ես համարում դավաճանություն:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Իհարկե կյանքում չեմ ամուսնանա արաբի հետ:


իա  :Xeloq:   բա որ սիրես ( :LOL:  ) ,ինչ է  արաբը մարդ չէ , բա որ նրա հետ ավելի երջանիկ լինես,քան Հայի  :Bad:  




> Բայց համաձայնի որ կան դեպքեր երբ ամուսնանում են երկու քրիստոնյա բայց տարբեր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներ, չէ՞


իհարկե , ջորին էլ ձիու ու էշի  խառնուրդն է  :Wink:  



> Դա՞ էլ ես համարում դավաճանություն:


ինչ դավաճանություն ,Ռիլ  ջան,այստեղ խոսվում է մարդու ընտրության ու իր երջանկության մասին,հայրենասիրություն կամ այլայլ բլաներ կապ չունեն,դու ամուսնանում ես սիրելով,մյուս զգացումները կապ չունեն,խնդիրը այն է `այդ ինչպես հայը կարող է սիրել ասենք արաբի  կամ չինացու  :Xeloq:

----------


## Մելիք

Էս ֆորումում էս տիպի քննարկում չեի պատկերացնում: Ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ բանավիճի, քանի որ իմաստ չկա. Ուլուանան արդեն ամեն ինչ ասել ա, էս թեմայում իրա բոլոր գրառումների հետ 100% համաձայն եմ: Մենակ մի քանի բան կասեմ, որոնք իմ համոզմունքներից են.

- Աշխարհում ամենամեծ արժեքը սերն է: Ինձ համար դա այն զգացմունքն է, որով մարդը գտնում է, իր կեսին, որին աստված հենց իր համար է նախասահմանել: Գուցե մեկ ուրիշի համար սիրո ամենավառ դրսեորումը հայրենասիրությունն է, բայց էդպիսի մարդիկ հազվագյուտ երևույթ են, մյուսները հաճախ "ձև են բռնում":

- Երբեք չեմ վստահել ու հիմա էլ չեմ վստահում, հայրենասիրության մասին շատ խոսողներին, ու ամեն ինչ հայրենասիրության հետ կապողներին: Սովորաբար նրանք այդպես "ճառ ասող" էլ մնում են ու երբեք "զանգ չեն կախում":

- Հայ մարդը կարող է ավելի շուտ երջանիկ լինել թուրքի հետ, որը լավ մարդ է, քան հայի հետ, որը վատ մարդ է:

- Իսկական հայրենասերը իր զավակին կարող է հայ դաստիարակել , նույնիսկ խառնամուսնության դեպքում, նույնիսկ եթե միայն մայրն է հայ:

Ու վերջում էլի.
-Աշխարհում ամենամեծ արժեքը սերն է: Ու չեմ ընդունում որևէ բան, որը կբռնանա այդ զգացմունքի վրա:

----------


## Guest

Ոչ միայն Ուլուանայի, այլ Մելիքի հետ էլ եմ 100%-ով համաձայն:

----------


## Delicada

> Ու վերջում էլի.
> -Աշխարհում ամենամեծ արժեքը սերն է: Ու չեմ ընդունում որևէ բան, որը կբռնանա այդ զգացմունքի վրա:


Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 



> իա   բա որ սիրես ( ) ,ինչ է  արաբը մարդ չէ , բա որ նրա հետ ավելի երջանիկ լինես,քան Հայի  
> 
> 
> իհարկե , ջորին էլ ձիու ու էշի  խառնուրդն է  
> 
> 
> ինչ դավաճանություն ,Ռիլ  ջան,այստեղ խոսվում է մարդու ընտրության ու իր երջանկության մասին,հայրենասիրություն կամ այլայլ բլաներ կապ չունեն,դու ամուսնանում ես սիրելով,մյուս զգացումները կապ չունեն,խնդիրը այն է `այդ ինչպես հայը կարող է սիրել ասենք արաբի  կամ չինացու





Դե ես իմ իմ կարծիքով սերը հայրենասիրության հետ կապ չունի
Ես ել այդ եմ ասում դու էլի կարաս մնաս հայրենասեր սիրելով օրինակ եվրոպացու կամ քո թող ասածով լինի չինացու  :Wink:  
Իսկ երջանիկ լինել չլինելը էլի եմ ասում դա ամեն մարդուց է կախված:
Իմ կարծիքով ես չեմ կարանա հաստատ երջանիկ լինեմ արաբի հետ օրինակ , բայց կյանքում չեմ քննադատի այն աղջկան կամ տղային ով կսիրի արաբի , դա իր կյանքն է ու իր սիրտը հասկանու՞մ ես

----------


## dvgray

Էն մարդը, ով սիրո, ամուսնության, ընկերության, գործընկերության ... մեջ խառնում ե ազգություն , նա կոմպլեկսավորված մարդ է ;
Դա դեռ ոչինչ, մի բան էլ, փորձում է շատ ագրեսիվ ձևով իր կոմպլեկսները պարտադրել մյուսներին, տալ վորակաորումներ ու գնահատականներ;
Ստեղ են ասել - մի հատ հլա ձեզ աշեցեք... Օրը մի անգամ լողանու՞մ էք գոնե: 
 Թե չէ արաբ, մարաբ, թուրք, պարսիկ... Հե,հեեեե՜՜՜յ

Հ.Գ. Իմ ընկերներից մեկը ամուսնացել է լատիշ աղջկա հետ; Ամուսնացել են, իրար մինչև ականջները լինելով սիրահարված, չնայելով ազգ ու ավանդույթ, բարեկամ  շրջապատ ; Այժմ ապրում են Երևանում, երջանիկ են, ունեն 2 երեխա; Ասեմ , որ էտ աղջիկը (այժմ կինը)  1 տարում սովորեց հայերեն, խոսում ե մաքրամաքուր հայերենով , ու իր  երևանյան շրջապատում դժվար թե գտնվի մեկը, որ լինի ավելի հայասեր ու հայաստանասեր քան ինքն է , չդադարելով սիրել ու հպարտանալ իր ազգով ու Լատվիայով; Հայ աղջիկներից շատ շատերը դեր շատ պետք է աճեն մինչ էտ մակարդակը;  :Tongue:

----------


## Riddle

Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու արտերկրացի ասելով հասկանում եք անպայման.



> միլիոնատեր ամերիկացի բիձուկ, երկաթապատ , գույնզգույն մազերով եվրոպացի կամ մուսուլման


Ժողովուրդ, արտասահմանցիները լինում են նաև երիտասարդ, բնական մազերով և քրիստոնյա:



> Չեմ կարծում, թե ամուսնությունը տարբեր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչների միջև կրքերը հանդարտվելուց հետո կպսակվի երջանկությամբ: Գոյություն ունի ապրելու, կյանքի էթիկա, ինչպես նաև ազգային ավանդույթներ: չեմ կարծում թե երբևէ հնարավոր կլինի միաձուլել երկու տարբեր ազգերի ապրելու էթիկան, յուրաքանչյուրը կշարունակի ապրել իր սեփական ապրելաձևով ու կողակցին էլ կստիպի նույնպես ապրել դրանով: Կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, բայց ամուսիններից մեկը առնվազն ոչխար կամ էշ պիտի լինի, որ լռելյայն ենթարկվի այն ավանդույթներին ու կյանքին, որ տարիներ շարունակ ուղեկցել է նրան: Հասկանում եք, դա նման է նրան, որ մարդ փոխում է իր դեմքը, իր սեփական ես-ը… Շատ քչերը կլինեն, որ իրոք կկարողանան համակերպվել դրան: Բայց ամեն դեպքում ազգային ոգին կմնա յուրաքանչյուր անհատի մեջ ու նա չի կարողանա երբեք համակերպվել օտար ազգի ավանդույթների ու սովորույթների հետ: Ամեն չնչին մանրուք նման պարագայում առիթ կհանդիսանա ընտանեկան վեճերի, որն էլ ի վերջո կբերի ընտանիքի քայքայման, ամուսնական հարաբերությունների խզման: Իսկ եթե ավելի կոնկրետացնեմ, ապա եթե կայանում է նման ամուսնություն, ապա այնտեղ կա շահ կողմերից մեկի կողմից (հայրենիքից դուրս գալու հնարավորություն, գումարային տեսակետից շահութաբեր ամուսնություն և այլն)… Քանի՞ հատ եք տեսել նմանատիպ ամուսնություն, որ հետո նորաթուխ ընտանիքը ապրի Հայաստանում (եթե խոսենք հայերի մասին)…


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ավանդույթների տարբերությունը կբերի ամուսնական հարաբերությունների խզման: Ինչ է, ձեր ճանաչած բոլո՞ր հայկական, միևնույն ավանդույթներով «տառապող» ընտանիքներն են երջանիկ, չեն քայքայվում, ընտանեկան վեճեր չեն լինում… Ամեն ինչ կախված է միմյանց հասկանալուց, փոխադարձ վերաբերմունքից: Եվ ինչո՞ւ միանգամից վատը տեսնել ավանդույթների տարբերության մեջ: Իսկ այն, որ միշտ միմյանցից նորը լսելու, նորը սովորելու հնարավորություն ունեն… Չէ՞ որ դա ավելի հետաքրքիր է դարձնում ամուսնությունը: Ես ինքս շատ ընտանիքներ եմ ճանաչում, որոնք ապրում են հենց Հայաստանում, որոնցից ոչ մեկը, հավատացնում եմ, էշ կամ ոչխար չեն, և ամուսիններից ամեն մեկը կորցրել է իր ես-ն այնքան, ինչքան որ կկորցներ այն դեպքում, եթե իր հայրենակցի հետ ամուսնացած լիներ: Հետաքրքիր է՝ երբ շրջապատում այնքան հայեր են միմյանց հետ ամուսնանում շահադիտական նկատառումներով, ոչ ոք «չի նկատում»: Իսկ երբ արտասահմանցու անուն են տալիս, բոլորը շահի մասին են հիշում: Ազգիս բնորոշ մի մոլորություն ևս… Ախր արտասահմանցիները բոլորը չեն, որ հարուստ են:

Ես ինքս աշխարհի չափ սիում եմ իմ ազգին, պարզապես անտանելի են ծայրահեղական մտքերը. այն ինչ մերը չէ, չի նշանակում, որ անպայման վատն է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս ֆորումում էս տիպի քննարկում չեի պատկերացնում: Ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ բանավիճի, քանի որ իմաստ չկա. Ուլուանան արդեն ամեն ինչ ասել ա, էս թեմայում իրա բոլոր գրառումների հետ 100% համաձայն եմ: Մենակ մի քանի բան կասեմ, որոնք իմ համոզմունքներից են.
> 
> - Աշխարհում ամենամեծ արժեքը սերն է: Ինձ համար դա այն զգացմունքն է, որով մարդը գտնում է, իր կեսին, որին աստված հենց իր համար է նախասահմանել: Գուցե մեկ ուրիշի համար սիրո ամենավառ դրսեորումը հայրենասիրությունն է, բայց էդպիսի մարդիկ հազվագյուտ երևույթ են, մյուսները հաճախ "ձև են բռնում":
> 
> - Երբեք չեմ վստահել ու հիմա էլ չեմ վստահում, հայրենասիրության մասին շատ խոսողներին, ու ամեն ինչ հայրենասիրության հետ կապողներին: Սովորաբար նրանք այդպես "ճառ ասող" էլ մնում են ու երբեք "զանգ չեն կախում":
> 
> - Հայ մարդը կարող է ավելի շուտ երջանիկ լինել թուրքի հետ, որը լավ մարդ է, քան հայի հետ, որը վատ մարդ է:
> 
> - Իսկական հայրենասերը իր զավակին կարող է հայ դաստիարակել , նույնիսկ խառնամուսնության դեպքում, նույնիսկ եթե միայն մայրն է հայ:
> ...


Ստորագրում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Malu

Չեք պատկերացնի, թե որքան ուրախացա թեմայի վերջին կարծիքները և մեկնաբանությունները կարդալով. Ինձ մի պահ արդեն թվում էր, թե բոլորը քարկոծում են նման ամուսնությունները, և չեն մնացել այնպիսի մարդիկ, որ դրական կարծիք կհայտնեն այդ մասին: Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ Ուլանային և Մելիքին  :Hands Up:  

Հ.Գ. Հարգելիներս, ասեմ , թե ինչու եմ այս թեման բացել… ես ինքս սիրահարված եմ հույն տղայի և պատրաստովում եմ ամուսնանալ նրա հետ: Հարցը նրանում չէ, որ ես հայ տղաներին չեմ հավանում: Պարզապես հավատացեք, ես այն նույն վերաբերմունքը չեմ տեսել ինձ հանդիպած հայ տղաների կողմից, ինչ-որ այս հիանալի անձնավորությունն է ցուցաբերում իմ նկատմամբ: Նա ոչ միլիոնատեր է, ոչ մուսուլման է, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ շիկահեր: Կասեի շատ ու շատ հայերից ավելի շատ է հայի նման: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբում է հայրենասիրությանը, չեմ կարծում, թե սրանով դավաճանում եմ իմ հայրենիքին: Հայրենիքը չպետք է լինի լեզվիդ ծայրին որպես լեզվի փաթաթան, այլ պետք է լինի քո սրտում: Մեր շատ ու շատ մեծեր հայրենիքից հեռու ապրելով ՝միշտ էլ եղել են հայրենիքի հետ, և շատ ավելին են ոմանք արել հայրենիքի Հայաստանի համար, քան շատերը, ովքեր նստել են հայրենիքում և սիրում են միայն ճոռոմաբանել: 
Եվ եթե հայ աղջիկը գերադասում է այլազգի տղայի, միգուցե խնդիրը հենց հայ տղաների մե՞ջ է:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> եթե հայ աղջիկը գերադասում է այլազգի տղայի, միգուցե խնդիրը հենց հայ տղաների մե՞ջ է:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ…

----------


## Մելիք

> Եվ եթե հայ աղջիկը գերադասում է այլազգի տղայի, միգուցե խնդիրը հենց հայ տղաների մե՞ջ է:


Քեզ երջանկություն քո ընտրյալի հետ: Բայց մի շփոթիր երևույթները. եթե դու գտել ես քո կյանքի ընկերոջը այլազգի տղայի մեջ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հայ տղաները արժանիքները ավելի պակաս են, և հակառակը, եթե դու ընտրեիր մի հայ տղայի, դա չեր նշանակի, թե հույն տղաները չեն կարող նույն առավելությունն ունենալ:
Ի վերջո հարցադրումը սխալ է, որովհետև դու ընտրել ես կոնկրետ մարդու, այլ ոչ հույն ազգի ամբողջ արական սեռին:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Եվ եթե հայ աղջիկը գերադասում է այլազգի տղայի, միգուցե խնդիրը հենց հայ տղաների մե՞ջ է:


ապուշություն
հ.գ. կներես Մալու ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Malu

Ես նկատի չեմ ունեցել բոլոր հայ տղաներին: Ամեն ազգի մեջ էլ կան և՛ լավ, և՛ վատ մարդիկ: Պարզապես ոմանց լավ մարդիկ են հանդիպում, իսկ ոմանց ոչ: Ուղղակի ամեն մարդ ունի ընտրության իրավունք, և պետք չէ քննադատել նրա ընտրությունը: Ամեն մարդ առաջին հերթին ապրում է իր համար և պայքարում է իր երջանկության համար:

----------


## Մելիք

Ամեն դեպքում արի խոստովանիր, որ նախորդ գրառման վերջին նախադասությունդ սխալ է, ու լրիվ իզուր ես գրել:

----------


## Malu

> Ամեն դեպքում արի խոստովանիր, որ նախորդ գրառման վերջին նախադասությունդ սխալ է, ու լրիվ իզուր ես գրել:


Միգուցե այդ գրառումը մի քիչ կոպիտ է հնչել քեզ համար, բայց պետք չէ որպես անձնական վիրավորանք ընդունել Մելիք ջան  :Smile:  
Էլի եմ ասում, մարդիկ տարբեր են լինում՝ անկաղ ազգությունից, սեռից և այլն: Պարզապես ինձ հանդիպել են ոչ ճիշտ մարդիկ: Այսքանը:

Հ.Գ. Կարծում եմ կարելի է շարունակել հարցի քննակումը արդեն առանց ինձ օրինակ բերելու  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հիմա ինձ տղաները ծեծելու են, բայց ես Malu-ի հետ համաձայն եմ. խնդիրը հայ տղաների մեջ է: Մինչև ինձ քարկոծելը գոնե գրառումս մինչև վերջ կարդացեք: Բանն այն է, որ լավ (որ չվիճենք, ասեմ իմ ճաշակով) հայ տղաները շա՜տ քիչ են, բայց իմ ճաշակից շատերն ունեն: Ու՞մ են բաժին հասնելու այդ տղաները:
Ի դեպ, հույն տղաները վատը չեն  :LOL:  Ես մի քանիսին ճանաչում եմ, բոլորն էլ կարգին մարդիկ են: 
Մի հատ էլ հայի ու հույնի խառնուրդ եմ ճանաչում: Ավելի հայրենասեր է, քան նրանք, ովքեր օր ու գիշեր հայրենասիրությունից են խոսում: Այնպես որ պետք չէ ասել, թե օտարեկրացու հետ ամուսնացողի երեխան այլևս հայ չէ, դավաճանում է իր ազգին և այլն: Եթե իմ ճանաչած բոլոր հայ տղաներն իմ նշած մարդու նման հայրենասեր լինեին, հավատացեք, որ կարգին երկիր կունենայինք:

----------


## Guest

Տղաները քիչ են, բայց իմ համար աղջկեքնել են քիչ: Այնպես որ արտասահմանից բերած աղջկան դեմ չեմ լինի: Եթե այսպես մտածեմ համ ընտրությունս 2000 անգամ մեծանում է, համ… Իսկ որ նրան իսկական հայուհի դարձնեմ մեր ազգն ել կմեծանա :Wink:

----------


## Malu

Իհարկե քիչ չեն դեպքերը, երբ հայ տղան է ամուսնանում այլազգի աղջկա հետ. այդ  պարագան չգիտես ինչու այդքան էլ չքննադատվեց: Ամուսնություն արտասահմանցու հետ չի նշանակում, որ միայն հայ աղջիկն է ամուսնանում այլազգի տղայի հետ...
Ի՞նչ կասեք դրա մասին:

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Ման ջան ոնց գտնում էս հարմար ա տենց էլ արա, ես թողնում եմ  :Wink:  Բայց դե հայ տղեքի մեջ էլ շատ լավերը կան, որ հաստատ հազար հատ հույն արժեն: Մի հատ ճիշտ խոսք կա ասում են <իսկական տղամարդը կամ ամուսնացած է, կամ էլ խիստ զբաղված է գործերով>  :Tongue:  : Հմի ով ինչ մեղք ունի, որ շատ հայ աղջիկներին հենց էս կարգավիճակի տղաներ են հանդիպում:

Մեկ էլ մի բան ել ասեմ: Ես էս ֆորումում շատ եմ նկատել նման արտահայտություն <համաձայնի, որ քո այս միտքը սխալ է> .... այ մարդ, մարդը իրա կարծիքն ա ասում, սխալը որն ա: ֆորումում ինչքան գիտեմ տվյալ թեմի մասին են արտահայտում կարծիք, ոչ թե մեկը միուսի կարծիքի մասին: կամ ասենք են միտքը, որ մարդը կյանքում չի ամուսնանա այլազգի մարդու հետ թեկուզ չնչին, բայց էլի հայրենասիրությունը արտահայտելու ինչ որ մի ձև է: Ինչ ա անպայման ա զանգը տանի կախի էտ զանգ կախել պահանջողների ականջից, որ իմանան զանգը կախվել ա....

----------


## Artgeo

Չեմ համարում այլազգիների հետ ամուսնությունը դավաճանություն, իսկ չամուսնանալը՝ հայրենասիրություն։ Բացարձակ անհիմն տեսանկյուն է։ Կամուսնանամ նրա հետ ում սիրում եմ։ Ինչ կրոնի ու ազգի ուզում ա պատկանի։

----------


## Cleopatra

> Հիմա ինձ տղաները ծեծելու են, բայց ես Malu-ի հետ համաձայն եմ. խնդիրը հայ տղաների մեջ է: Մինչև ինձ քարկոծելը գոնե գրառումս մինչև վերջ կարդացեք: Բանն այն է, որ լավ (որ չվիճենք, ասեմ իմ ճաշակով) հայ տղաները շա՜տ քիչ են, բայց իմ ճաշակից շատերն ունեն: Ու՞մ են բաժին հասնելու այդ տղաները:
> Ի դեպ, հույն տղաները վատը չեն  Ես մի քանիսին ճանաչում եմ, բոլորն էլ կարգին մարդիկ են: 
> Մի հատ էլ հայի ու հույնի խառնուրդ եմ ճանաչում: Ավելի հայրենասեր է, քան նրանք, ովքեր օր ու գիշեր հայրենասիրությունից են խոսում: Այնպես որ պետք չէ ասել, թե օտարեկրացու հետ ամուսնացողի երեխան այլևս հայ չէ, դավաճանում է իր ազգին և այլն: Եթե իմ ճանաչած բոլոր հայ տղաներն իմ նշած մարդու նման հայրենասեր լինեին, հավատացեք, որ կարգին երկիր կունենայինք:


 Իսկ չես մտածում, որ միգուցե հենց քո ճաշակի տղաներն էլ հենց պետք չեն հայ աղջիկներին: Մալույի խոսքերը ընունելով դու քեզ չդասեցիր այդ շարքում

----------


## dasola

Կարծում եմ սիրո առկայության դեպքում ազգությունը քիչ դեր կարող է խաղալ:
Պարզապես աըդ միությունը պետք  է իրոք սիրո առկայության վրա կառուցվի,այլ ոչ շահադիտական առումներով, իսկ շատ հաճախ, ցավոք, միայն հենց գնալու, երկրից հեռանալու փաստն արդեն մոռացնել է տալիս մարդուն սիրո մասին:
Իսկ եթե կա սեր.....ապա խնդիր չեմ տեսնում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ չես մտածում, որ միգուցե հենց քո ճաշակի տղաներն էլ հենց պետք չեն հայ աղջիկներին: Մալույի խոսքերը ընունելով դու քեզ չդասեցիր այդ շարքում


 :LOL:  Kleopatra, բանն այն է, որ Բյուրակնը տղա չի, աղջիկ է։  :Tongue:  Եվ «իմ ճաշակի հայ տղաները» ասելով՝ նա նկատի ունի ոչ թե իր ճաշակը կիսող հայ տղաներին, այլ այն հայ տղաներին, որոնք իր ճաշակով են, այսինքն՝ իրեն՝ որպես աղջկա, դուր են գալիս։  :Wink:

----------


## Cleopatra

> Kleopatra, բանն այն է, որ Բյուրակնը տղա չի, աղջիկ է։  Եվ «իմ ճաշակի հայ տղաները» ասելով՝ նա նկատի ունի ոչ թե իր ճաշակը կիսող հայ տղաներին, այլ այն հայ տղաներին, որոնք իր ճաշակով են, այսինքն՝ իրեն՝ որպես աղջկա, դուր են գալիս։


 Սիրելի ՈՒլուանա  շաաաաաաաատ  շնորհակալություն տեղեկության համար, ես չգիտեյի, Բյուրակնի սեռի մասին :Wink:

----------


## Gohar

> [Բայց ամեն դեպքում ազգային ոգին կմնա յուրաքանչյուր անհատի մեջ ու նա չի կարողանա երբեք համակերպվել օտար ազգի ավանդույթների ու սովորույթների հետ: Ամեն չնչին մանրուք նման պարագայում առիթ կհանդիսանա ընտանեկան վեճերի, որն էլ ի վերջո կբերի ընտանիքի քայքայման, ամուսնական հարաբերությունների խզման:


Գրածիդ մեկ բան ավելացնեմ, եթե նույնիսկ ընտանիքը չքայքայվի, ապա դավաճանություն հաստատ կլինի, թեկուզ ոչ մարմնական  :Smile:  
Որքաաա՜ն էլ սիրես,  միևնույն է, համատեղ ամուսնական կյանքի ընթացքում այդ սերը վերածվում է փոխադարձ հարգանքի: Եվ հենց այդ ժամանակ է, որ սկսում ես հասկանալ, որ կողակցիդ հոգեբանությունը, գաղափարները…(և այլն) լրիվ ուրիշ է: Այստեղից հարց՝ 
– Նրա ապրելակերպը կդառնա արդյ՞ոք քոնը:
–Համոզված եմ, որ ոչ:
Այն ինչը արմատավորված է մարդու հոգում,  դրա հանելն գրեթե անհնար է, նույնիսկ ամենաուժեղ սիրո առկայության դեպքում:



> Իսկ եթե ավելի կոնկրետացնեմ, ապա եթե կայանում է նման ամուսնություն, ապա այնտեղ կա շահ կողմերից մեկի կողմից (հայրենիքից դուրս գալու հնարավորություն, գումարային տեսակետից շահութաբեր ամուսնություն և այլն)…


Այո, այո ցավոք մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հավաքվում է ոչ թե զգացմունքների կամ գաղափարների շուրջ, այլ շահի:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Հայտնի ու շատ իմաստուն ասացվածք կա՝ Սերը թաթարին էլ է կպնում  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ՝ ես կեղծավորություն եմ համարում այն հայերի հայրենասիրությունը, որոնք արտերկրացու հետ ամուսնացողին դավաճան են համարում: Դա ոչ առողջ հայրենասիրություն է, որը հայրենիքին օգուտ հաստատ չի տա: Անցնենք ամուսնությանը... Գիտեք, թեմայում արտահայտված բոլոր մտքերի հետ էլ կարելի է թե´ համաձայնվել, թե´ հակադրվել: Ասենք այն, որ օտարերկրացու հետ ամուսնացողի մոտ վաղ թե ուշ ազգային ոգին կարթնանա ու պրոբլեմներ կառաջանան մենթալիտետների տարբերության պաճառով: Իհարկե հնարավոր է, եթե իհարկե այդ ազգային ոգին երբևիցե եղել է ու դեռ գոյատևում է: Ցավոք շատ դեպքերում այն վաղուց արդեն մեռած է լինում, երբ գործը հասնում է ամուսնության: Բայց ես այնքան օրինակներ գիտեմ, երբ հայը ամուսնանալով օտարի հետ, դեռ այդ օտարին է հայ "դարձրել" : Հենց մի երկու օր առաջ նման ընտանիքի հյուրն է, ու այնքան հաճելիորեն զարմացա, երբ նկատեցի օտարի հարգանքն, սերը, հետաքրքրությունն ու ձգտում է իմ երկրի, ազգի ու մշակույթի նկատմամբ: Գիտեմ նաև մեկին, որը Հայաստան այցելելով իր անունն էր փոխել ու չգիտեմ ինչից  դարձել ՎԱՐԴԱՆ: Մի՞թե դա հարգանքի արժանի չէ, երբ հայը ամուսնանալով օտարի հետ ( դե հիմա ինչ անենք , պատվերով սեր չկա) պահպանել է այդ ազգային ոգին, դեռ մի բանն է ամուսնուն / կնոջն է հայ "դարձրել" ու երեխաներին է հայեցի դաստիարակություն  տվել: Իսկ պրոբլեմներ յուրաքանչյուր ընտանիքում էլ լինում են, անգամ նույն ազգի, մենթալիտետի, հայացքների, բնավորության, ճաշակի ... տեր մարդկանց մոտ: Առավել ևս հայերիս մոտ, մենք ինքներս մեզ հետ "յոլա" չենք կարողանում գնալ, ինչ մնաց...  Ասածս այն է, որ ամեն ինչ անհատական է: Ես իհարկե չեմ քարոզում կամ ողջունում ամուսնությունը արտերկրացու հետ, բայց նաև չեմ էլ դատապարտում... նույնիսկ տխրում եմ ... հայի բախտի վրա

----------


## otar

հա լավ մի սկսեք էլի   կեղծ հայրենասիրության խոսքեր ասել  :Sad:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> հա լավ մի սկսեք էլի   կեղծ հայրենասիրության խոսքեր ասել


Ավելի կկոնկրետացնե՞ս ում էր հատկապես ուղղված ասածդ  :Unsure:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հայտնի ու շատ իմաստուն ասացվածք կա՝ Սերը թաթարին էլ է կպնում



Փոքրիկ ուղղում ասացվածք այսպիսին է. Սերը աթարին էլ է կպնում

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Փոքրիկ ուղղում ասացվածք այսպիսին է. Սերը աթարին էլ է կպնում


Ցավում եմ, որ հումորիս նրբությունը չհասկացար, ես այդ ասացվածքը շատ գիտեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Անձամբ ես,չէի ցանկանա օտարերկրացու հետ ամուսնանալ…Էդ էր պակաս  երեխեքիս ազգանունը հայկական չլիներ…
Բայց ամուսնացողին չեմ դատպարտի…ամեն դեպքում եթե սիրեն միմյանց…տա Աստված,որ ես օտարի չսիրեմ…
Բայց դե ամուսնացողներն էլ թող կրոնը հաշվի առնեն… :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> Անձամբ ես,չէի ցանկանա օտարերկրացու հետ ամուսնանալ…Էդ էր պակաս  երեխեքիս ազգանունը հայկական չլիներ…
> Բայց ամուսնացողին չեմ դատպարտի…ամեն դեպքում եթե սիրեն միմյանց…տա Աստված,որ ես օտարի չսիրեմ…
> Բայց դե ամուսնացողներն էլ թող կրոնը հաշվի առնեն…


Վայ արի մի հատ քեզ համբուրեմ էլի: :Smile:   ԱՊՐԵՍ :Hands Up:

----------


## otar

> Ավելի կկոնկրետացնե՞ս ում էր հատկապես ուղղված ասածդ


նրանց ովքեր համարում են որ արտերկրացու հետ ամուսնանալը դավաճանություն է

----------


## քաղաքացի

Չեմ հասկանում:
Ասում են «սերը տարիք չի հարցնում», սա էլ նույն բանն է՝ «սերը ազգությո՛ւն չի հարցնում»:  :Think:

----------


## otar

> Չեմ հասկանում:
> Ասում են «սերը տարիք չի հարցնում», սա էլ նույն բանն է՝ «սերը ազգությո՛ւն չի հարցնում»:


 :Hands Up:   :Wink:   AGREE

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ոչինչ: Հիմա հասկացա   :Cool:  

Լավ է ուշ, քան վաբշե ուշ:  :Blush:

----------


## Davo'o

Վերջերս հաճախ են հայերը /հիմնականում աղջիկները/ ամուսնանում  արտասահմանցիների հետ: Ես մինչև վերջերս շատ լավ էի վերաբերվում էտ ամեն ինչին, նույնիսկ ընկերներիս ասում էի, եթե սիրահարվեմ, իմ համար պրոբլեմ չի ազգությունը :Smile:  նույնիսկ եթե թրքուհի կամ ադրբեջանուհի լինի  :Smile:  . մինչև պատմեմ ինչը...
Ուրեմն ինտերնետով մի իսկական սիրավեպ էի սկսել մի մոսկվայաբնակ աղջկա հետ: Նկարները, վեբկամը... իսկական արև էր, նման գեղեցկություն ես չէի տեսել, իսկ մտքերը, ամեն ինչը դուրս գալիս էր, հասակը, քաշը, մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ լավ էր...  Մի խոսքով մի քիչ էլ շարունակվեր, գնում էի Մոսկվա իր հետևից...
Բայց մի օր հարցրեցի , դու ո՞վ էս ազգությամբ, ազգանվան մեջ Ջ ու Խ կար  :Smile:  , ասեց տաջիկուհի եմ... Էտ պահին ամբողջ մարմնովս սարսուռ անցավ... էտ հլա հեչ... մի վայրկյան անց մտքովս անցավ, բա որ երեխեքս էլ տաջիկ ծնվեն... աստված իմ... մի՞թե ես եսքան նացիստ եմ, են կարգին հաղորդումը հիշեցի ճապոնացի փեսու մասին  :Smile:  ...
Ի՞նչ եք մտածում սրա մասին, ինչ եք մտածում տարբեր ազգության մարդկանց ամուսնության մասին...

----------


## electrical_storm

Միջազգային ամուսնություններին դեմ չեմ, բայց ես իմ մասին ասեմ, որ չեմ կարա սիրեմ, հետևաբար ամուսնանամ  ուրիշ կրոնի դավանող աղջկա հետ, կամ էլ կրոնին շատ նշանակություն տվող աղջկա հետ, հիմնականում Եվրոպացի, ամերիկացի, ռուս մենակ, եթե սիրեմ: Իմ մտածելակերպը մոտա նրանց, դրա համար:
Իսկ քեզ լիովին հասկանում եմ:
Իհարկե, նախընտրելիյա, որ հայ լինի կինս, քանի որ վերջիվերջո պահեր կան, բաներ կան, որ արտասահմանցին չի հասկանա, ինչքան էլ եվրոպական ու ամերիկյան մտածելակերպ ունենամ, մեկա հայ եմ:

----------


## Guest

> ասեց տաջիկուհի եմ...


 :Smile:  և ի՞նչ, կարողա դրանում ինչ-որ վատ բան կա՞: Եթե նա ռուս լիներ ավելի լավ կլինե՞ր: Չեի ասի… Այնպես որ զարմացաց եմ քո այդ «մարմնով սարսուռ անցնել»-ուց: 

Ես սենց կասեմ՝ կյանքում ամենակարևորը սերն է, իսկ electrical_storm-ի ասած «պահեր կան, բաներ կան»-ը …  :LOL:   (կներես չդիմացա արտահայտության ձևից ) … այդ պահերը կարող է հասկանալ ոչ միայն հայ աղջիկը և, նույն ժամանակ, ինչ-որ հայ աղջիկ կարա չհասկանա: Այնպես որ, ինչպես ասում են, մարդս մարդ լինի :Wink:

----------


## electrical_storm

..դժվար արտասահմանցի աղջիկը հասկանա ասենք էս արտահայտության իմաստը լրիվ... Ցա'վդ տանեմ,քաղցր....ինչքան բան կա սրա մեջ:

----------


## Psy

Էրեխեք ջան, "մարդս մարդ լինի" գաղափարի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց մենք ի զուր չենք հայ ծնվում, էդտեղ մի բան կա, չէ որ մենք չենք ընտրում մեր ազգությունը: Հնարավոր է, որ մարդ երջանիկ լինի այլազգի մարդու հետ, բայց ես միևնույն է չեմ ընդունում դա և electrical_storm-ի "պահեր կան"-ը ճիշտ է, հիմա պարզապես չեմ ուզում շատ ծավալվել այդ պահերի մասին:

----------


## Davo'o

> Այնպես որ զարմացաց եմ քո այդ «մարմնով սարսուռ անցնել»-ուց:


Մի պահ պատկերացրու, թե Ցոլակ Հակոբյան Է խոսում: 
Հիմա պատկերացրու, որ դու ապրել ես 23 տարի, սովորել ես, ստեղծագործել ես, չգիտեմ, արարել էս... 
Հետո գտել ես քո երկրորդ կեսին, զավակ ես ունեցել... ու ինքը տաջիկ աաաաա  :Shok:  /չանցա՞՞՞՞վ սարսուռ/ 

Վաաաայ Կիկոս ջաաաաաաաաան  :Hands Up:

----------


## Selene

> Այդ պահերը կարող է հասկանալ ոչ միայն հայ աղջիկը և, նույն ժամանակ, ինչ-որ հայ աղջիկ կարա չհասկանա: Այնպես որ, ինչպես ասում են, մարդս մարդ լինի


 :Hands Up:  Համաձայն եմ Guest-ի հետ:Եթե սիրում է,ուզում է լինի տաջիկ,ուզում է չինացի,մեկ է,կհասկանա քեզ շատ ավելի լավ,քան ցանկացած հայ աղջիկ :Ok:  Բայց ամուսնության համար պիտի անպայման սեր ու փոխըմբռնում լինի,մնացածը լավ կլինի :Wink:

----------


## Psy

> Համաձայն եմ Guest-ի հետ:Եթե սիրում է,ուզում է լինի տաջիկ,ուզում է չինացի,մեկ է,կհասկանա քեզ շատ ավելի լավ,քան ցանկացած հայ աղջիկ Բայց ամուսնության համար պիտի անպայման սեր ու փոխըմբռնում լինի,մնացածը լավ կլինի


Քանի դեռ մեր երիտասարդությունը այս աստիճան թեթև է նայում ամուսնական հարցերին, այդքան ժամանակ  այլ ազգերը իրենց իրավունք են վերապահելու մեզ բռնաբարել և բռնաբարել, մինչև չհասկանանք, որ մենք հայ ենք և հայ էլ պետք շարունակվենք  :Angry2:

----------


## Selene

> Քանի դեռ մեր երիտասարդությունը այս աստիճան թեթև է նայում ամուսնական հարցերին, այդքան ժամանակ  այլ ազգերը իրենց իրավունք են վերապահելու մեզ բռնաբարել և բռնաբարել, մինչև չհասկանանք, որ մենք հայ ենք և հայ էլ պետք շարունակվենք


Հարգելիս եթե դու այս թեման ավելի ուշադիր կարդացած լինեիր սկզբից,ապա քեզ պարզ կդառնար,որ ես՝ կյանքին այսքան թեթև նայողս,դեմ եմ  արտեկրացու հետ ամուսնությանը :Ok:  
Բայց տվյալ դեպքում իմ գրառման իմաստն այն է,որ հնարավոր է սիրես ու ամուսնանաս ոչ հայ աղջկա հետ(ապագայի համար կանխավ ոչ ոք գուշակել չի կարող ոչինչ),ու լինի ամեն ինչ հոյակապ:Սիրո դեպքում նման ամուսնությունը այնքան էլ դատապարտելի չէ,ինձ թվում է:Սա իմ կարծիքն է :Ok:  
Ինչ մնում է քո այդքան «գեղեցիկ» արտահայտությանը,որը բնավ էլ իմ սրտով չի,ասեմ միայն որ ոչ մի ազգ էլ նման իրավունք չունի ,ինչպես նաև իր ազգը սիրող մարդը նույնպես իրեն թույլ չի տա սեփական ժողովրդի մասին նման արտահայտության(եթե անգամ դա լիներ ճիշտ)իսկ թե դու ինչից ես դա ենթադրել,որ այդպես է,չգիտեմ...
Ամեն դեպքում ես ինքս շատ կուզենայի ,որ մեր երիտասարդության կեսը գոնե իր ազգին սիրեր ու գնահատեր այնքան,որքան ես:

----------


## Idealistka

Դե իհարկե, եթե մահու չափ սիրահարվես ու ամուսնանաս, դժվար թե էշաֆոտ բարձրացնեն, բայց դե ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ մենք հայ ենք, ու եթե մեր նախնիներն էլ մտածեին՝ թքած ազգության վրա, հիմա մենք  «պարծենալու» առիթ չէինք ունենա,որ հայ ենք, չնայած մեր «սեւությունից» դատելով, այնուամենայնիվ մի քիչ խառնվել ենք մուսուլմանների հետ:
Եկեք արժանի լինենք մեր նախնիներին:

----------


## Արսեն

Պահպանել մեր հայ լինելը մեր բոլորի պարտքն է, քանի որ մենք էլ հայ չէինք կոչվի, եթե այսպես չդատեին մեր նախնիները: միգուցե հետադիմական բաներ եմ ասում, որովհետև մեր նախնիները գրածիս պես ազգապաշտ չեն եղել, բայց մի խոսք կա՝ «նմանը նմանին կսիրե»: եկեք սիրենք մեզ, մեր ազգին, հայ ենք չէ ախր: Օտարներին միշտ սիրելով ու մերոնց գցելով է, որ այսօրնման վիճակում ենք:

----------


## Psy

> Հարգելիս եթե դու այս թեման ավելի ուշադիր կարդացած լինեիր սկզբից,ապա քեզ պարզ կդառնար,որ ես՝ կյանքին այսքան թեթև նայողս,դեմ եմ արտեկրացու հետ ամուսնությանը 
> Բայց տվյալ դեպքում իմ գրառման իմաստն այն է,որ հնարավոր է սիրես ու ամուսնանաս ոչ հայ աղջկա հետ(ապագայի համար կանխավ ոչ ոք գուշակել չի կարող ոչինչ),ու լինի ամեն ինչ հոյակապ:Սիրո դեպքում նման ամուսնությունը այնքան էլ դատապարտելի չէ,ինձ թվում է:Սա իմ կարծիքն է 
> Ինչ մնում է քո այդքան «գեղեցիկ» արտահայտությանը,որը բնավ էլ իմ սրտով չի,ասեմ միայն որ ոչ մի ազգ էլ նման իրավունք չունի ,ինչպես նաև իր ազգը սիրող մարդը նույնպես իրեն թույլ չի տա սեփական ժողովրդի մասին նման արտահայտության(եթե անգամ դա լիներ ճիշտ)իսկ թե դու ինչից ես դա ենթադրել,որ այդպես է,չգիտեմ...
> Ամեն դեպքում ես ինքս շատ կուզենայի ,որ մեր երիտասարդության կեսը գոնե իր ազգին սիրեր ու գնահատեր այնքան,որքան ես:


"Քաղցրիկ" !!!
Ուրախ եմ քո ազգապաշտ բնույթի համար, պարզապես ասեմ, որ սիրում են նախ և առաջ ազգը և ոչ թե ազգին: Իմ ազգային ինքնագիտակցության մասին չեմ ուզում տարածվել, չեմ սիրում դատարկաբանություն:
Ինչ վերաբերում է բռնաբարությանը, ապա դա գրական բառ է, և պարզապես պետք է հայոց պատմությանը մի փոքր ծանոթ լինել և ամեն ինչ ուղիղ իմաստով չհասկանալ: Այդ բառը օգտագործել եմ` գիտակցելով դրա իմաստը և կոպտության աստիճանը: Փափուկ-փափուկ խոսքեր ասելով մեր իրականության մեջ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի, պետք է երբեմն մարդկանց շոկային վիճակի մեջ գցել, որպեսզի մոլորության մեջ չմնան:
Իսկ քեզ համար ևս մեկ անգամ ուրախ եմ, որ այդքան սիրում ես մեր ազգը, այս հարցում միայն քեզ հետ եմ:

----------


## Davo'o

Ինձ մոտ տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ ոմանք մոռացել են, թե որ դարում են ապրում: Աբսուրդի հասնող ազգամոլությամբ տառապելը վտանգավոր է, հատկապես 21-րդ դարում: Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց ինձ համար իմ անձնական երջանկությունը շատ ավելի կարևոր է քան ազգային հարցերը: Ի վերջո գիտությունն էլ ապացուցել է, որ որքան հեռու է գենետիկորեն զույգերի արյունները այնքան ավելի առողջ զավակներ են ծնվում: Իսկ էսպես մտածելով կարող է «100 տարվա մենության» հերոսների պես ավարտ ունենալ պատմությունը: 
Կարող եմ հազարավոր օրինակներ բերել տարբեր ազգությունների զավակների հաջողությունների մասին: Բայց կբերեմ ամենագլխավորը. երևի միակ մարդը, որով այսօր ամբողջ հայ ազգը հպարտանում է Լեւոն Արոնյան, իր հրեա հորով և հայ մորով... ճիշտ է Նժդեհական այս երկրում շատ չեն խոսում նրա ազգության մասին... , եթե նա 100% անոց հայ չի ավելի քի՞չ օգուտ է տալիս իր պապերի պահպանած հայ ազգին…

----------


## Արսեն

> ...սիրում են նախ և առաջ ազգը և ոչ թե ազգին:





> ...ինչպես նաև իր ազգը սիրող մարդը....
> ...երիտասարդության կեսը գոնե իր ազգին սիրեր ու գնահատեր...


Ամենքս էլ կարող ենք տառասխալներ թույլ տալ, իմաստն է կարևոր, նամանավանդ որ սկզբում ճիշտ է գրված :Cool:

----------


## Davo'o

Սերը թաթարին էլ ա կպնում  :Tongue:

----------


## Selene

> "Քաղցրիկ" !!!
> Ուրախ եմ քո ազգապաշտ բնույթի համար, պարզապես ասեմ, որ սիրում են նախ և առաջ ազգը և ոչ թե ազգին: Իմ ազգային ինքնագիտակցության մասին չեմ ուզում տարածվել, չեմ սիրում դատարկաբանություն:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է բռնաբարությանը, ապա դա գրական բառ է, և պարզապես պետք է հայոց պատմությանը մի փոքր ծանոթ լինել և ամեն ինչ ուղիղ իմաստով չհասկանալ: Այդ բառը օգտագործել եմ` գիտակցելով դրա իմաստը և կոպտության աստիճանը: Փափուկ-փափուկ խոսքեր ասելով մեր իրականության մեջ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի, պետք է երբեմն մարդկանց շոկային վիճակի մեջ գցել, որպեսզի մոլորության մեջ չմնան:
> Իսկ քեզ համար ևս մեկ անգամ ուրախ եմ, որ այդքան սիրում ես մեր ազգը, այս հարցում միայն քեզ հետ եմ:


Եթե ազգը որպես բառ դիտարկենք,ապա դու իրավացի ես,բայց այդ բառը նշանակում է  մարդկանց միավորում,ու այդ դեպքում այդ աստիճան կոպիտ սխալ չէ իմ կողմից կատարած հոլովումը :Ok:  
Ուղղակի աբսուրդ կլիներ,եթե ես բռնաբարություն բառը հասկանայի ուղիղ իմաստով,պարզապես չեմ կարծում,որ շոկային թերապիան օգնում է դուրս գալ մոլորությունից,եթե իհարկե առկա է նման մոլորություն :Think:  Հայոց պատմությանն էլ,  իմիջայլոց, ծանոթ եմ բավականաչափ լավ :Wink: 
P.S. Կներեք սիրելի մոդերատորներ ,եթե գրառումս մի քիչ շեղվեց թեմայից:Շնորհակալություն Arss-ին գրառմանս ավելի հասկացող մոտեցում ցուցաբերելու համար :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ես ամբողջովին դեմ եմ:
Առանց այն ել մի բուռ ազգ ենք մնացել, եթե այդ մի բուռն ել ձուլվեն այլ ազգերի հետ մեր Հայ ազգը կվերանա աշխարհի երեսից:Արդյո՞ք  Դուq կողմ եք դրան:  :Nea:   :Nono:

----------


## Davids

> Ես ամբողջովին դեմ եմ:
> Առանց այն ել մի բուռ ազգ ենք մնացել, եթե այդ մի բուռն ել ձուլվեն այլ ազգերի հետ մեր Հայ ազգը կվերանա աշխարհի երեսից:
> Արդյո՞ք  Դուq կողմ եք դրան:



Arterkracu het amusnanal@ chi karox berel azgi vochnchacman@(aysinqn spitak cexaspanutyan@), ser@ da mi veh zgacmunq e vor@ trvac e miayn MARDUN ev da tariq u azgutyun chi harcnum..
Yes dem chem

*Մոդերատորական: Լատինատառ գրառումները չեն ողջունվում*

----------


## smilingangel

թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդալուց անմիջապես հետո աչքերիս առջև հայտնվեց վերջերս իմ հանդիպած զույգը...հայ քրիստոնյա աղջիկ (թեև ԱՐԴԵՆչեմ կարող վստահեցնել) ու հինդու կրոնին հետևող ազգությամբ հնդիկ տղա... :Blink:  
ու խնդրում եմ մի կողմ դնենք ՍԻՐՈ՝ազգություն ու կրոնական պատկանելություն չճանաչող ուժը...այլազգի քրիստոնյաների հետ պարզապես ընկերություն՝խնդրեմ. ամուսնություն՝ ԵՐԲԵՔ!!!
ու ամենևին ինձ համար վատ մի զգացեք.ես երբեք իմ սերը չեմ անտեսի ու զգացմունքներս չեմ խեղդի.պարզապես այլազգիի դեպքում գործը սիրուն հաստատ չի հասնի...համենայն դեպս ինձ մոտ 100%-ով!!!

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Arterkracu het amusnanal@ chi karox berel azgi vochnchacman@(aysinqn spitak cexaspanutyan@), ser@ da mi veh zgacmunq e vor@ trvac e miayn MARDUN ev da tariq u azgutyun chi harcnum..
> Yes dem chem
> 
> *Մոդերատորական: Լատինատառ գրառումները չեն ողջունվում*


Իհակե համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, որ ՍԵՐը մարդու համար է, բայց արդյո՞ք մտածել ես այն ամենի մասին ինչ ես գրել եմ: Ես ի նկատի ունեմ մեր ՀԱՅ ազգի մասին և ո՛չ թե ռասսաների ոչնչացման: Փորձի՛ր մի քիչ խորը մտածել: :Think:

----------


## Dr. M

դա իհարկե ամենացանկալի տարբերակը չի, բայց եթե կա սեր, զգացմունքներ, ինչու չէ? բայց միայն ինձ համար ընդունելի կրոնավորի հետ: իսկ ես քրսիտոնեա եմ  :Smile: 



> - Իսկական հայրենասերը իր զավակին կարող է հայ դաստիարակել , նույնիսկ խառնամուսնության դեպքում, նույնիսկ եթե միայն մայրն է հայ:
> 
> :


այս մտքի հետ  համաձայն եմ, ու ես վստահ եմ , եթե ինձ հետ նման բան լինի իմ երեխայի առաջին լեզուն կլինի հայերենը  :Smile: 
մենք լավն ենք, ափսոս թշնամիներով ու դավաճաններով լի ենք  :Sad:

----------


## Dr. M

Բժշկական տեսանկյունից Բյուրին ճիշտ է ասել, մուտացիայի է ենթարկված մեր գենոֆոնդը, ցավալի է.... բայց դրսում էլ մեզ նման շաաաաաաատ մարդիկ կան , նույնիսկ ավելի վատ, պետք է հաշվի նստել *գենետիկական մակարդակով*, եթե որոշել ես ամուսնանալ այլազգի ներկայացուցչի հետ, սերն այդ առումով թող կույր չլինի (թե չէ մի բան որ էն չեղավ երեխու հետ,  ինքներդ ձեզ եք մեղադրելու ու գուցե փոշմանեք ընտրության հարցով, ասելով ` ԳՈՆԵ հայ լիներ  :LOL:   :Wink:  կես կատակ կես լուրջ իհարկե  :Wink:  )

----------


## Vishapakah

Ժող. ջան, ես հիմա Հայաստանում չեմ բնակվում եւ քանի որ 22 տարեկան եմ, հիմա շատ լուրջ եմ մտածում իմ ամուսնության եւ շրջապատումս Հայ աղջիկ չլինելու պատճառով, օտար ազգի աղջկա հետ ամուսնանալու մասին.

Ես վստահ եմ, որ օտարության մեջ ամուսնանալու դեպքում, իմ երեխաները հաստատ Հայեր չեն լինի. Հայ ընտանիքների երեխաները օտարությունում Հայ չեն մնում, ուր մնաց այլ ազգի մայր ունեցողները.

Եվ թերեւս այդ պատճառով է, որ ես օտար ափերում, ավելի քան ազգայնականի տպավորություն եմ թողնում. Հայաստանի բնակիչների համար վիճակն այլ է, եթե դուք ամուսնանաք Ձեր հողում օտար ազգի կնոջ կամ տղամարդու հետ, հայրենի հողում բնակությունը շարունակելու դեպքում Ձեր երեխաները կմերվեն տեղի հանրությանը եւ մշակույթին եւ փաստորեն ես դեմ չեմ խառը ամուսնություններին, Հայոց լեզվի եւ մշակույթի գերակայության դեպքում, բայց ինչպես ես նշեցի իմ վիճակի մասին, պարտավոր եմ ավելի քան պահպանողական լինել, ինչքան էլ որ գայթակղությունը մեծ լինի. :Blush: 

Հ. Գ.
Հայ աղջիկներ, Ձեզ համար եմ ինձ պահում. :Blush:

----------


## Dr. M

> 22 տարեկան եմ, հիմա շատ լուրջ եմ մտածում իմ ամուսնության եւ շրջապատումս Հայ աղջիկ չլինելու պատճառով, օտար ազգի աղջկա հետ ամուսնանալու մասին.
> Հ. Գ.
> Հայ աղջիկներ, Ձեզ համար եմ ինձ պահում.


22 տարեկան ու արդեմ ամուսնանալու մասին ես մտածում? այն ել արտերկրում?  :Shok:  մի քիչ ազատ կյանք վայելի  :Zagar: 

Հ.Գ. արա ինչպես շատերն են անում  :Jpit:  արի Հայաստան, աղջիկ ընտրի , տար հետդ դե որ տենց ա  :Tease:

----------


## Mari

> Հայաստանի քաղաքացու ամուսնությունը արտերկրացու հետ ընդունու՞մ եք, թե՞ ոչ


Ընդունում  եմ, միայն  այն  դեպքում  երբ  ամուսնության  հիմքում  սերն  է, այլ  ոչ  թե  շահադիտական  նկրտումները: Մարդը  նախ  և  առաջ  մարդ  է,  հետո  նոր  ինչ-որ  ազգի  ներկայացուցիչ/չնայած  ինձ  համար  մի  քանի  մարդ  կա, որոնք  նախ և առաջ  ինչ-որ  ազգի  ներկայացուցիչ  են/:Ես միայն  մի  պայմանով  կամուսնանամ  այլ  ազգի  ներկայացուցչի  հետ, որ  ապրենք  Հայաստանում  կամ  Ղարաբաղում /ավելի  շատ  վերջին  տարբերակը/:

----------


## Apsara

Կես ժամ է այս թեման եմ կարդում, հետաքրքիր է ծանոթանալ մարդկանց մտածելակերպին:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ, ես դեմ չեմ նման ամուսնություններին, Մելիքի ու Ուլուանայի կարծիքները կիսում եմ, Բյուրն էլ գեների առումով է ճիշտ:

Կաչևորը սերն է, դա է Աստվածայինը, տիեզերականը, իսկ մնացածը ստեղծել են մարդիք, կիսել երկիրը գծել սահմաններ, անվանել մեկին հայ մյուսին թուրք, կռիվ արել իրար միս կերել, դա մարդկանց անկշտությունից է գալիս: Չեմ պատրաստվում զոհեմ անձնական երջանկությունը, ինձ տրված սիրելու հնարավորությունը  ինչ-որ մարդկային անկայուն օրենքների համար:

----------


## Array

> Կես ժամ է այս թեման եմ կարդում, հետաքրքիր է ծանոթանալ մարդկանց մտածելակերպին:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ, ես դեմ չեմ նման ամուսնություններին, Մելիքի ու Ուլուանայի կարծիքները կիսում եմ, Բյուրն էլ գեների առումով է ճիշտ:
> 
> Կաչևորը սերն է, դա է Աստվածայինը, տիեզերականը, իսկ մնացածը ստեղծել են մարդիք, կիսել երկիրը գծել սահմաններ, անվանել մեկին հայ մյուսին թուրք, կռիվ արել իրար միս կերել, դա մարդկանց անկշտությունից է գալիս: Չեմ պատրաստվում զոհեմ անձնական երջանկությունը, ինձ տրված սիրելու հնարավորությունը ինչ-որ մարդկային անկայուն օրենքների համար:


Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել ա է, էտ ոնց ա եղել,որ բոլոր փոքր ազգերի մեջ հատկապես հայերս ենք (ու հատկապես Հայաստանում ապրող) ,որ էսքն գլոբալիզացմանը կողմ ենք,էտ ոնց ա լինում… Իսկ մարդիկ իրենց կյանքն են զոհել էտ քո ասած անկանոն օրենքների համար,չնայած ես համաձայն չեմ,որ սեփական ազգը ճանաչելը և նրա հարատևության համար ապրելը անկշտություն է:

----------


## Աբելյան

վատ բան չեմ տենում
եթե սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, ազգություն էլ չի հարցնի
օրինակ եթե մի հատ արտասահմանցու սիրեմ ու ինքն էլ ինձ սիրի, կամուսնանամ հետը, եթե հայերին ոչ հատուկ կրոնից չլինի

----------


## ivy

Երկու ամսից ամուսնանում եմ այլազգի երիտասարդի հետ:
Ինքս չեմ ապրում Հայաստանում: Բայց դե իհարկե ամեն տեղ էլ կարելի է հայ գտնել, սակայն երբեք իմ առջև էդպիսի նպատակ չեմ դրել՝ գտնել հայի կամ այլազգի մեկին. որևէ մեկին գտնելու նպատակ պարզապես չեմ ունեցել: 
Մարդիկ մտածում են, քե կյանքը էնքան հեշտ է պլանավորել ու կանխատեսել իրենց ԵՍ ՄԻՇՏ, ԵՍ ԵՐԲԵՔ, ԵՍ ՄԻԱՅՆ-ներով: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը մի քանի տարի առաջ որևէ հրաշքով ինձ ցույց տար իմ այսօրվա կյանքը, ես աչքերիս չէի հավատա: Երբեք մի ասեք երբեք, չգիտեք վաղը ինչ կլինի...

Ինչ վերաբերում է հայապահպանությանը և այլ բարձր արժեքներին, ապա իմ կարծիքով սա փոքր ազգերի հոգեբանական բարդույթն է. մեծ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչները չեն էլ ենթադրում, որ եթե ամուսնանան այլազգի մեկի հետ հայրենադավ կլինեն, կկորցնեն իրենց էթնիկ դեմքը կամ նման մի բան: Դու այն ես, ինչ ուզում ես լինել, եթե ուզում ես հայ մնալ, կմնաս հայ, որտեղ էլ լինես, ում հետ էլ ապրես: Թեև ինձ համար մի քիչ դժվար է հասկանալ, թե կոնկրետ ինչ է նշանակում ԼԻՆԵԼ ՀԱՅ: Եթե դա տիպիկ ազգային գծերն են՝ հյուրասեր լինելը, տաքարյունությունը, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, ապա դրանից էդպես հեշտ չես ազատվի, եքե իհարկե կրում ես այդ հատկանիշները: Եթե դա ստերետիպներն են, որոնք ավելի շատ տվյալ երկրի/բնակավայրի ազդեցությունն են, այլ ոչ թե հենց ազգային դիմագիծը, ապա ինչքան շուտ փշրես դրանք, էնքան լավ: Եթե դա լեզուն է, ապա այն միշտ էլ կարելի է պահպանել ու փոխանցել սերունդներին՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ում հետ ես ամուսնացած, միայն թե ցանկություն լինի: Եթե հայ լինելը մեր ազգային արժեքներն են, քա՛վ լիցեք, այլազգիները բարբարոսներ չեն, որ արմատախիլ անեն ուրիշների արժեքները: Նման ամուսնությունները կամ ուղղակի սոցիալական մտերիմ կապերը հենց հիմնված են միմյանց արժեքների հադեպ փոխադարձ հարգանքի վրա: Եթե դա կրոնն է, ապա մարդկանց մեծ մասը հավատում են կամ չեն հավատում նույն բաներին՝ անկախ նրանից ինչ կրոն ունեն: Պետական կրոնը տվյալ պետության որոշումն է, իսկ այդ պետության մեջ ապրող մարդիկ շատ հաճախ բացարձակ ԱՆԿՐՈՆ ԵՆ, թեև պաշտոնապես համարվում են այս կամ այն կրոնը դավանող: Մենք քրիստոնյա ենք ու շատ հպարտ ենք մեր կրոնով, բայց մեզնից քանի՞սն է իրական քրիստոնյա. շատերը նույնիսկ չեն էլ կարող բնութագրել, թե ինչ է նշանակում ԼԻՆԵԼ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱ... թողնես միայն մեծ-մեծ խոսեն... 

Այն երկրում, որտեղ ես եմ ապրում, մի ծանոթ թուրք աղջիկ կա՝ շատ խելացի ու հաճելի մարդ, փեսացուն էլ հայ է, ուզում են գալ Հայաստան: Երկուսն էլ ԱՆԿՐՈՆ ԵՆ, այն իմաստով, որ ոչ մի հավատք էլ չունեն: Ոչ էլ ծանրաբեռնում են իրենց հարաբերությունները նախնիների կատարած սխալների ու պետական կոնֆլիկտների պատճառով: Շատ էլ երջանիկ են: 

Իմ կարծիքով երջանիկ հարաբերությունների համար շատ քիչ կապ ունի քո ագի ներկայացուցչի հետ ես, թե այլազգի. երկու դեպքում էլ ամեն ինչ կարող է թե՛ բարեհաջող լինել, թե՛ անբարեհաջող: Անձնական հատկանիշները ավելի մեծ դեր են խաղում այս հարցում, քան ազգային հատկանիշները, որոնք հաճախ նույնիսկ վառ արտահայտված չեն տվյալ անձանց մոտ:

Ազգային պահպանելության մասին մտածելը շատ լավ է, բայց եկեք վե՛րջ դնենք էդ ստերետիպներով լի դեմագոգիային, որը որ մի կապ չունի իրական ազգապահպանության հետ:

----------

Yevuk (20.06.2011)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Երկու ամսից ամուսնանում եմ այլազգի երիտասարդի հետ:


Շնորհավորում եմ, եթե իրոք սերն է այդ նորածին ընտանիքի հիմքը:

----------


## Մականուն

Ինչպես տեսնում եմ այս թեման գնալով մոտենում է ազգապահպան գաղափարի սահմանին..... Կարող եմ ասել արդեն ծեծված մի ճշմարտություն. եթե որևէ մեկը այդքան մտահոգված է ազգի պահպանման և այլ ազգերի հետ չձուլվելու խնդիիրներով, ապա թող ասի, թե քանի երեխա ունի, կամ քանիսն է պատրաստվում ունենալ իր հայ կնոջ կամ ամուսնու հետ Հայաստանում (վերջինս նույնպես բավականին կարևոր հանգամանք է, քանի որ անձի քաղաքացիությունը նույնպես շատ բան է որոշում): Համոզված եմ, որ որպես կանոն երեխաների թիվը 2-ից չի անցնում: 2 անձից 2 անձ ծնվելու դեպքում *ԱՃ ՏԵՂԻ ՉԻ ՈՒՆԵՆՈՒՄ*: Ուրեմն ավելի լավ է մտածել այդ ուղությամբ, իսկ երեխան թող ինքը որոշի, թե ով է ինքը` հայ թե իր ոչ հայ ծնողի ազգի ներկայացուցիչը: Հարկավոր է նրան տալ միայն ամբողջ ինֆորմացիան ու տալ ընտրելու իրավունք. *ԵԹԵ ՄԵՆՔ ԼԱՎՆ ԵՆՔ ԱՊԱ ԵՐԵԽԱՆ ԻՆՔԸ ԿՑԱՆԿԱՆԱ ՀԱՅ ՀԱՄԱՐՎԵԼ*

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինչպես տեսնում եմ այս թեման գնալով մոտենում է ազգապահպան գաղափարի սահմանին..... Կարող եմ ասել արդեն ծեծված մի ճշմարտություն. եթե որևէ մեկը այդքան մտահոգված է ազգի պահպանման և այլ ազգերի հետ չձուլվելու խնդիիրներով, ապա թող ասի, թե քանի երեխա ունի, կամ քանիսն է պատրաստվում ունենալ իր հայ կնոջ կամ ամուսնու հետ Հայաստանում (վերջինս նույնպես բավականին կարևոր հանգամանք է, քանի որ անձի քաղաքացիությունը նույնպես շատ բան է որոշում): Համոզված եմ, որ որպես կանոն երեխաների թիվը 2-ից չի անցնում: 2 անձից 2 անձ ծնվելու դեպքում *ԱՃ ՏԵՂԻ ՉԻ ՈՒՆԵՆՈՒՄ*: Ուրեմն ավելի լավ է մտածել այդ ուղությամբ, իսկ երեխան թող ինքը որոշի, թե ով է ինքը` հայ թե իր ոչ հայ ծնողի ազգի ներկայացուցիչը: Հարկավոր է նրան տալ միայն ամբողջ ինֆորմացիան ու տալ ընտրելու իրավունք. *ԵԹԵ ՄԵՆՔ ԼԱՎՆ ԵՆՔ ԱՊԱ ԵՐԵԽԱՆ ԻՆՔԸ ԿՑԱՆԿԱՆԱ ՀԱՅ ՀԱՄԱՐՎԵԼ*


Ես Առնվաձն մի 4 հատ երեխա ուզում եմ  :Love: 
Չնայած ընդհանուր առմամբ ետքան էլ դեմ չեմ այս թեմայի հարցադրմանը…
Չնայած եսիմ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել չեմ կարողանում կողմնորոշվել  :Think:

----------


## Array

> Երկու ամսից ամուսնանում եմ այլազգի երիտասարդի հետ:
> Ինքս չեմ ապրում Հայաստանում: Բայց դե իհարկե ամեն տեղ էլ կարելի է հայ գտնել, սակայն երբեք իմ առջև էդպիսի նպատակ չեմ դրել՝ գտնել հայի կամ այլազգի մեկին. որևէ մեկին գտնելու նպատակ պարզապես չեմ ունեցել: 
> Մարդիկ մտածում են, քե կյանքը էնքան հեշտ է պլանավորել ու կանխատեսել իրենց ԵՍ ՄԻՇՏ, ԵՍ ԵՐԲԵՔ, ԵՍ ՄԻԱՅՆ-ներով: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը մի քանի տարի առաջ որևէ հրաշքով ինձ ցույց տար իմ այսօրվա կյանքը, ես աչքերիս չէի հավատա: Երբեք մի ասեք երբեք, չգիտեք վաղը ինչ կլինի...
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է հայապահպանությանը և այլ բարձր արժեքներին, ապա իմ կարծիքով սա փոքր ազգերի հոգեբանական բարդույթն է. մեծ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչները չեն էլ ենթադրում, որ եթե ամուսնանան այլազգի մեկի հետ հայրենադավ կլինեն, կկորցնեն իրենց էթնիկ դեմքը կամ նման մի բան: Դու այն ես, ինչ ուզում ես լինել, եթե ուզում ես հայ մնալ, կմնաս հայ, որտեղ էլ լինես, ում հետ էլ ապրես: Թեև ինձ համար մի քիչ դժվար է հասկանալ, թե կոնկրետ ինչ է նշանակում ԼԻՆԵԼ ՀԱՅ: Եթե դա տիպիկ ազգային գծերն են՝ հյուրասեր լինելը, տաքարյունությունը, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, ապա դրանից էդպես հեշտ չես ազատվի, եքե իհարկե կրում ես այդ հատկանիշները: Եթե դա ստերետիպներն են, որոնք ավելի շատ տվյալ երկրի/բնակավայրի ազդեցությունն են, այլ ոչ թե հենց ազգային դիմագիծը, ապա ինչքան շուտ փշրես դրանք, էնքան լավ: Եթե դա լեզուն է, ապա այն միշտ էլ կարելի է պահպանել ու փոխանցել սերունդներին՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ում հետ ես ամուսնացած, միայն թե ցանկություն լինի: Եթե հայ լինելը մեր ազգային արժեքներն են, քա՛վ լիցեք, այլազգիները բարբարոսներ չեն, որ արմատախիլ անեն ուրիշների արժեքները: Նման ամուսնությունները կամ ուղղակի սոցիալական մտերիմ կապերը հենց հիմնված են միմյանց արժեքների հադեպ փոխադարձ հարգանքի վրա: Եթե դա կրոնն է, ապա մարդկանց մեծ մասը հավատում են կամ չեն հավատում նույն բաներին՝ անկախ նրանից ինչ կրոն ունեն: Պետական կրոնը տվյալ պետության որոշումն է, իսկ այդ պետության մեջ ապրող մարդիկ շատ հաճախ բացարձակ ԱՆԿՐՈՆ ԵՆ, թեև պաշտոնապես համարվում են այս կամ այն կրոնը դավանող: Մենք քրիստոնյա ենք ու շատ հպարտ ենք մեր կրոնով, բայց մեզնից քանի՞սն է իրական քրիստոնյա. շատերը նույնիսկ չեն էլ կարող բնութագրել, թե ինչ է նշանակում ԼԻՆԵԼ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱ... թողնես միայն մեծ-մեծ խոսեն... 
> 
> Այն երկրում, որտեղ ես եմ ապրում, մի ծանոթ թուրք աղջիկ կա՝ շատ խելացի ու հաճելի մարդ, փեսացուն էլ հայ է, ուզում են գալ Հայաստան: Երկուսն էլ ԱՆԿՐՈՆ ԵՆ, այն իմաստով, որ ոչ մի հավատք էլ չունեն: Ոչ էլ ծանրաբեռնում են իրենց հարաբերությունները նախնիների կատարած սխալների ու պետական կոնֆլիկտների պատճառով: Շատ էլ երջանիկ են: 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով երջանիկ հարաբերությունների համար շատ քիչ կապ ունի քո ագի ներկայացուցչի հետ ես, թե այլազգի. երկու դեպքում էլ ամեն ինչ կարող է թե՛ բարեհաջող լինել, թե՛ անբարեհաջող: Անձնական հատկանիշները ավելի մեծ դեր են խաղում այս հարցում, քան ազգային հատկանիշները, որոնք հաճախ նույնիսկ վառ արտահայտված չեն տվյալ անձանց մոտ:
> ...


Շնորհավորում եմ, ivy ջա՛ն: Բայց մեկ ա պատասխանելու բան ունեմ :Smile: 
 Առաջին ընդգծածս նախադասության մեջ,որ ասում ես փոքր ազգերի բարդույթն ա, Բայց ինչի՞ ա բարդույթ: Բնական չի՞, որ քանակով շատ ազգերը էտքան մտածելու բան չունեն, ինչքնա, օրինակ, մենք:
Երկրորդում. հա ես էլի հայ կմնամ,բայց հո աշխարհը իմ ապրած ,ասենք, 80 տարով չի  ավարտվելու: Ինչ երաշխիք,որ իմ էրեխեքն էլ իրենց հայ կզգան:Լավ, ասենք, էրեխեքս էլ մի կերպ զգացին,բայց թոռներս,որ, հաստատ կմոռանան,թե ով են:Ու տենց մի 100 տարուց աշխարհում հայ չի մնա:Էլ չեմ ասում,օտարերկրացիների հետ ամուսնանալու դեպքում ինչ կլինի: Էտ 100-ը կարող ա դառնա 50-ից էլ քիչ:
   Հա թեկուզ հայ էլ մնամ: Ինչ ոգուտ ինձնից, եթե ես գիտեմ իմ հայ լինելը,հպարտանում եմ դրանով,բայց աշխատում եմ,ասենք, ԱՄՆ-ի համար:Ինչ օգուտ դրանից իմ Հայաստանին: Մարդ պետք ա,սկզբից իր տան,իր ընտանիքի համար փորձի աշխատել, հետո նոր մտածի ուրիշների տները շենացնելու մասին:
Վերջին նախադասությունդ էլ,չիշտն ասած,էտքան էլ չհասկացա

----------


## Մականուն

> Շնորհավորում եմ, ivy ջա՛ն: Բայց մեկ ա պատասխանելու բան ունեմ
>  Առաջին ընդգծածս նախադասության մեջ,որ ասում ես փոքր ազգերի բարդույթն ա, Բայց ինչի՞ ա բարդույթ: Բնական չի՞, որ քանակով շատ ազգերը էտքան մտածելու բան չունեն, ինչքնա, օրինակ, մենք:
> Երկրորդում. հա ես էլի հայ կմնամ,բայց հո աշխարհը իմ ապրած ,ասենք, 80 տարով չի  ավարտվելու: Ինչ երաշխիք,որ իմ էրեխեքն էլ իրենց հայ կզգան:Լավ, ասենք, էրեխեքս էլ մի կերպ զգացին,բայց թոռներս,որ, հաստատ կմոռանան,թե ով են:Ու տենց մի 100 տարուց աշխարհում հայ չի մնա:Էլ չեմ ասում,օտարերկրացիների հետ ամուսնանալու դեպքում ինչ կլինի: Էտ 100-ը կարող ա դառնա 50-ից էլ քիչ:
>    Հա թեկուզ հայ էլ մնամ: Ինչ ոգուտ ինձնից, եթե ես գիտեմ իմ հայ լինելը,հպարտանում եմ դրանով,բայց աշխատում եմ,ասենք, ԱՄՆ-ի համար:Ինչ օգուտ դրանից իմ Հայաստանին: Մարդ պետք ա,սկզբից իր տան,իր ընտանիքի համար փորձի աշխատել, հետո նոր մտածի ուրիշների տները շենացնելու մասին:
> Վերջին նախադասությունդ էլ,չիշտն ասած,էտքան էլ չհասկացա


Թանկագինս, ախր հայ լինելը անձնագրի մեջ գրված տողով չի: 
Արի էսպես մտածենք.
1. Ընդունենք, որ մարդը խելացի արարած է ու կարելի է թողնել, որ նա ինքը ընտրություն կատարի
2. Եթե խելացի չի, ապա ամենևին էլ հայ ազգին անհրաժեշտ չի
3. Եթե մենք (հայերս) լավն ենք, ապա խելացի անձը պատիվ կհամարի իր հայկական ծագումը 
4. Մի անգամից հարց է ծագում. արդյո՞ք մենք լավն ենք  :Think:

----------


## Vishapakah

> հա ես էլի հայ կմնամ,բայց հո աշխարհը իմ ապրած ,ասենք, 80 տարով չի  ավարտվելու: Ինչ երաշխիք,որ իմ էրեխեքն էլ իրենց հայ կզգան:Լավ, ասենք, էրեխեքս էլ մի կերպ զգացին,բայց թոռներս,որ, հաստատ կմոռանան,թե ով են:Ու տենց մի 100 տարուց աշխարհում հայ չի մնա:Էլ չեմ ասում,օտարերկրացիների հետ ամուսնանալու դեպքում ինչ կլինի: Էտ 100-ը կարող ա դառնա 50-ից էլ քիչ:


Array ջան, խառը ամուսնությունները կապ չունեն, մարդ ձուլվում է օտարի շրջապատում ապրելով, ամեն օր նրանց լեզվով խոսալով եւ նրանց հետ շփվելով եւ երբ որ դառնում է իր էությամբ նրանց հասարակության մի մասնիկը, դառնում է արդեն նրանց ազգից, անկախ իր ծակումից. Այնպես որ մենք էլ կարող ենք մեր մեջ ազգեր ձուլել, անգամ խառը ամուսնությունների դեպքում.

Նույն ամերիկացիներին քշի Հայաստան եւ իրենցով բնակեցրու որոշ հատվածներ, մեկ դար հետո նույն տարացքում դժվար անգլերեն խոսացող մեկին գտնես. Ինձ էլ դուր չի գալի, երբ ինչ որ հայ > աղջկա ամուսնացնում են մոնղոլի կամ թաթարի հետ, բայց նման մշակույթային աստիճան ունեցող ազգերի հետ, այլ ազգի մարդու նրանց հետ համատեղ ապրելու ունակությունը, ցույց է տալիս, որ նա էլ տվյալ ազգի հետ, ինչ որ ընդհանուրություն ունեցել է, իսկ նման մարդկանց մեր ազգի մեջ առկայությունը, ցանկալի չէ. :Wink:  

Ի դեպ, Հին Թայլանդում (Սիամ) ամեն տարին մեկ անգամ, ջունգլիներում թագավորի հրամանով իրագործել են, անցանկալի անձանց մասայական գլխատում. Իհարկե հիմա ժամանակները այլ են եւ ազգի անցանկալի տարրը, ազգը զտում է աղբից, իր իսկ նախաձեռնությամբ, թողնելով մաքուր հատվածը, խմորվելով իր նմանների հետ, ինչը ես օրինաչափ եմ համարում, թերեւս ազգի զտվելու տեսանկյունից. :Smile: 





> Հա թեկուզ հայ էլ մնամ: Ինչ ոգուտ ինձնից, եթե ես գիտեմ իմ հայ լինելը,հպարտանում եմ դրանով,բայց աշխատում եմ,ասենք, ԱՄՆ-ի համար:Ինչ օգուտ դրանից իմ Հայաստանին: Մարդ պետք ա,սկզբից իր տան,իր ընտանիքի համար փորձի աշխատել, հետո նոր մտածի ուրիշների տները շենացնելու մասին:


Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում Array ջան. :Sad:  Հայ մնացող մարդը, կձգտի վերադառնալ իր հայրենիք.
Ասում են, մեր երկրում նոր էլիտար շենքեր են կառուցում, այդ Հայ մնացողների համար, որոնք դարերով ապրել են օտարի հողում, իսկ հիմա Հայաստանի անկախացումից հետո, հնարավորություն են ստացել տուն ունենալ եւ իրենց բաժին ներդրումն ունենալ Հայրենի Հողում.

----------


## Երկնային

> Հայաստանի քաղաքացու ամուսնությունը արտերկրացու հետ ընդունու՞մ եք, թե՞ ոչ .


_ընդունում եմ, եթե նույն կրոնին են պատկանում... եթե կրոնները տարբեր են, դեմ եմ... դժվար կլինի շատ_

----------


## Undina

վայ, ժողովուրդ… էդ ինչ կարևորա՞… համ էլ ինչ ընդունել, չընդունելու մասինա խոսքը՞ Էդ հո ձեր կյանքը չի, իրանցնա… :Angry2:   սիրում են, չեն սիրում, ամուսնանում են, չեն ամուսնանում,ԷԴ ԻՐԱՆՑ ԱՆՁՆԱԿԱՆ ԿՅԱՆՔՆԱ ՈՒ ՄԵՐ ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՄՈՒՆՔԸ ԿԱՊ ՉՈՒՆԻ  :Angry2: 
Ես ինքս եթե համարեմ, որ էդ մարդը ԻՆՔՆԱ, իրա ազգությունը մաշկի գույնը և մանավանդ կողքինների վերաբերմունքը չի հետաքրքրի!~ :Angry2:

----------


## Annychka

Անկեղծ ասած իմ համար մեծ նշանակություն ունի՝ հատկապես մաշկի գույնը.ես երբեք չեմ ամուսնանա նեգրի հետ, որովհետև ես նեգրերից ահավոր վախում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Իմ «Արժե՞ ամուսնանալ օտարազգիի հետ» թեման փակեցին, պատճառաբանությամբ, որ իբր այն ու այս թեմաները նույնն են: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ հայերի մոտ արդեն վաղուց ազգայինի հասկացողություն չկա, բայց այնուամենայնիվ *հայաստանի քաղաքացին* ու *հայը* տարբեր բաներ են: *Արտերկրացին* ու *օտարազգին* եւս տարբեր բաներ են: Ցավում եմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք այդքանը չեն հասկանում:
Նաեւ իմ սարքած թեմայում կար հարցում:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ «Արժե՞ ամուսնանալ օտարազգիի հետ» թեման փակեցին, պատճառաբանությամբ, որ իբր այն ու այս թեմաները նույնն են: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ հայերի մոտ արդեն վաղուց ազգայինի հասկացողություն չկա, բայց այնուամենայնիվ *հայաստանի քաղաքացին* ու *հայը* տարբեր բաներ են: *Արտերկրացին* ու *օտարազգին* եւս տարբեր բաներ են: Ցավում եմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք այդքանը չեն հասկանում:
> Նաեւ իմ սարքած թեմայում կար հարցում:


Ամեն:
Նաև այս գրառումդ թեմայից դուրս է: Ադմինիստրատիվ և մոդերատորական գործողությունները քննարկելու համար գոյություն ունի առանձին բաժին կամ էլ, վերջապես, նամակագրական կապ:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

եթե այդ այդ ամուսնության հիմքում ընկած չեն շահադիտական նկատառումները, այլ սերն է լինելու նրանց կապողը, ուրեմ պետք չէ հաշվի առնել , թե նա որ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ է, բայց հիմնականում շատերին թվում է, թե դա է որ կա, կյանքե դրախտ է դառնալու  :Angry2:  :Tongue:  վատա

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ «Արժե՞ ամուսնանալ օտարազգիի հետ» թեման փակեցին, պատճառաբանությամբ, որ իբր այն ու այս թեմաները նույնն են: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ հայերի մոտ արդեն վաղուց ազգայինի հասկացողություն չկա, բայց այնուամենայնիվ *հայաստանի քաղաքացին* ու *հայը* տարբեր բաներ են: *Արտերկրացին* ու *օտարազգին* եւս տարբեր բաներ են: Ցավում եմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք այդքանը չեն հասկանում:
> Նաեւ իմ սարքած թեմայում կար հարցում:


Rammstein, կարծում եմ՝այս թեման բացողը հենց ազգությունն է նկատի ունեցել, ոչ թե քաղաքացիությունը, ի դեպ, թեմայի հետագա գրառումներն էլ հենց ազգությանն են վերաբերում, ոչ թե քաղաքացիությանը։ Ինչևէ, թեմայի վերնագիրը կխմբագրվի։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հարկավոր չէ ինտեռնացիոնալիստ ներկայանալ,օտար երկրացու հետ ամուսանալը առաջինը մենք ենթադրում ենք այլ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ:
Հնարավորինս հարկավոր է խուսափել նման ամուսնություններից կարիք չկա թվարկելու դեմը և կողմը:
Իսկ որպես երևույթ հարկավոր է վերաբերվել ըմբռնումով և դրական  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nune'

Առհասարակ կարծում եմ, որ սերն անբացատրելի մի բանա, որը կարողա լինի անկախ տարիքից ազգային պատկանելիությունից, դավանանքից և այլ, և այլն..Ես նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում օտարերկրացու հետ ամուսնություններին..մարդիկ կան, որ ասում են կկորցնենք մեր գենոֆոնդը, բայց ես կասեմ, որ վաղուց ենք կորցրել ու շնորհիվ հենց էդ ամուսնությունների ավելի լավը կստանանք..կարողա մ ի քիչ գործարանային հնչեց, բայց ամեն դեպքում...խառնածինները միշտ ավելի խելացի են ու սիրուն..

----------


## Rammstein

> ...մարդիկ կան, որ ասում են կկորցնենք մեր գենոֆոնդը, բայց ես կասեմ, որ վաղուց ենք կորցրել ու շնորհիվ հենց էդ ամուսնությունների ավելի լավը կստանանք..կարողա մ ի քիչ գործարանային հնչեց, բայց ամեն դեպքում...խառնածինները միշտ ավելի խելացի են ու սիրուն..


Կենսաբանությունից հայտնի է Մենդելի օրենքը, որը գործում է նաեւ մարդկանց համար։ Ըստ այդմ խառնածին տեսակները կայուն չեն։ Օրինակ եթե կիսահայ, կիսառուսը ամուսնանա 100%-անոց հայի հետ եւ նրանց հետնորդները նույնպես ամուսնանան հայերի հետ, ապա մի քանի սերունդ հետո ծնվածները, որոնք տեսականորեն պիտի լինեին մի քանի տոկոսով ռուս, *կլինեն 100%-անոց հայեր։*
Այսինքն գերակշռող գենը «դուրս է շպրտում» փոքր քանակ ունեցող գեներին։
Ես օրինակը բերեցի հայերի ու ռուսների համար, բայց սա ճիշտ է ցանկացած ազգերի ու կենդանական տեսակների համար։ :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> ...թեմայի վերնագիրը կխմբագրվի։


Merci!

----------


## dvgray

> Կամուսնանայի՞ք օտարազգի մարդու հետ


Իսկ առաջինի, մտերիմազգի մարդու՞ն ինչ անեմ  :Xeloq: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ամուսնություն օտարազգի *մարդու* հետ...


Իսկ  օտարազգի  էլ ի՞նչ /կամ ո՞վ/ կա: Օրինակ օտարազգի կապիկ, կամ օտարազգի ընձուղտ:
Ու հարցն էլ կլիներ "Ամուսնություն օտարազգի *ընձուղտ* հետ..."

Ասածս էն է, որ "մարդը" վերևի նախադասության մեջ ավելորդ բառ է  :Wink:

----------


## աբոկալիպս

Բայց խի կարելի մտածել որ հայի արյունը կապւյտ գույնա ու որ ամուսնանա օտար ազգի ներկայացուցչի հետ իրաննել կդառնա կարմիր արյուն ու էտ անձնաորրությունը կփչանա? :Think:

----------


## nune'

Համամիտ եմ Ռամշտայնի հետ այն առումով, որ օտարազգի ու արտերկրացին լրիվ տարբեր են..իրականում, որ խորանանք արտերկրացին լրիվ ուրիշ  իմաստ ունի..այն է՝ Երկիր մոլորակից դուրս... :LOL:

----------


## Razo

> ... Այս հարցում միայն մի բացասական կողմ կա. եթե հայ աղջիկն ամուսնանում է այլազգի տղամարդու հետ, ապա նրա երեխաներն արդեն հայ չեն լինի, այսինքն՝ ստացվում է, որ նա բազմացնում է ոչ թե իր, այլ ուրիշի ազգը։ Դա, իհարկե, ցանկալի երևույթ չէ, բայց ես համարում եմ, որ դրա պատճառով իսկական սիրուց հրաժարվելը պարզապես հանցագործություն է։ Անձամբ ես չեմ հարգի այն մարդուն, ով իր սիրելիից կհրաժարվի այդ պատճառով։



Կարծում եմ երեխայի համար ծանր կլինի պատկերացնելը՝ 

Մամա-Հայ
Պապա-Թուրք...                   

իսկ եթե ինքը Հայաստանում լինի, ու լսի ոնց են հայերը թուրքերին «քֆրտում», տենաս ի՞նչ կանի:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Կարծում եմ երեխայի համար ծանր կլինի պատկերացնելը՝ 
> 
> Մամա-Հայ
> Պապա-Թուրք...                   
> 
> իսկ եթե ինքը Հայաստանում լինի, ու լսի ոնց են հայերը թուրքերին «քֆրտում», տենաս ի՞նչ կանի:


Իմ կարծիքով երեխային ավելի դժվար կլինի, եթե նրա երկուսն էլ ազգությամբ հայ ծնողները ողջ օրը իրար քֆրտեն՝ ինչա ամուսնացել են, որ մենակ ամուսնանան, այն էլ հայի հետ։ Իսկ եթե քո ասած տարբերակում, նրանք համերաշխ լինեն, համոզված եմ, որ երեխան դա հեշտ կտանի։

----------


## Brigada

դեմ չեմ օտարազգիի հետ ամուսնությաննը, եթե կրոնափոխություն չկա

----------


## dvgray

> դեմ չեմ օտարազգիի հետ ամուսնությաննը, եթե կրոնափոխություն չկա


1. Իսկ եթե կրոնափոխությունը մի կրոնի սահմաններո՞ւմ է  /ասենք առաքելական ու բողոքական՞ /: 
2. իսկ եթե մեկը հավատացյալ է, մյուսը աթեի՞ստ

----------


## Brigada

> 1. Իսկ եթե կրոնափոխությունը մի կրոնի սահմաններո՞ւմ է  /ասենք առաքելական ու բողոքական՞ /: 
> 2. իսկ եթե մեկը հավատացյալ է, մյուսը աթեի՞ստ


նշանակություն չունի

----------


## dvgray

Ես օրինակ օտարազգիներ կան, որ իրենց հետ սպանես չեմ ամուսնանա:
Օրինակ Շրի-Լանկացիք: Լավ մասսաժի ձեռքեր ունեն. բայց դա առիթ չի որ հետները ամուսնանաս:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> նշանակություն չունի


Այ դու օրինակ կամուսնանայի՞ր Շրի-Լանկացու հետ: Անգամ եթե կրոնական հարցեր չլիներ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Brigada

> Ես օրինակ օտարազգիներ կան, որ իրենց հետ սպանես չեմ ամուսնանա:
> Օրինակ Շրի-Լանկացիք: Լավ մասսաժի ձեռքեր ունեն. բայց դա առիթ չի որ հետները ամուսնանաս: 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Այ դու օրինակ կամուսնանայի՞ր Շրի-Լանկացու հետ: Անգամ եթե կրոնական հարցեր չլիներ


չէ: իմ կինը  հայ աղջիկ պիտի լինի:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք ,որ Հայաստանում նոր օրենք է դուրս եկել. առանց դատարանի համաձայնության չի թույլատրվում ամուսնանալ օտարերկացու հետ: Ի դե որոշումը կարող է ձգվել ամիսներ  :LOL:  : Բա՜  :Tongue:

----------


## dvgray

> չէ: իմ կինը  հայ աղջիկ պիտի լինի:


Բա որ հանկարծ մինչև տռուսիկիտ ծայրը սրահարվես մի չքնաղագեղ ճապոնուհու՞  իր գերող փոքր ինչ շլաչք աչոններով  :Smile: :

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք ,որ Հայաստանում նոր օրենք է դուրս եկել. առանց դատարանի համաձայնության չի թույլատրվում ամուսնանալ օտարերկացու հետ: Ի դե որոշումը կարող է ձգվել ամիսներ  : Բա՜


Շուտով ավելի նոր օրենք է դուրս գալու, որով  ընդհանրապես արգելվելու է  օտարերկրացու հետ ցանկացած կոնտակտ /  :Wink:  /

----------


## Brigada

> Բա որ հանկարծ մինչև տռուսիկիտ ծայրը սրահարվես մի չքնաղագեղ ճապոնուհու՞  իր գերող փոքր ինչ շլաչք աչոններով :
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Շուտով ավելի նոր օրենք է դուրս գալու, որով  ընդհանրապես արգելվելու է  օտարերկրացու հետ ցանկացած կոնտակտ /  /


ես իմ սկզբունքներին դեմ չեմ գնա

----------


## dvgray

> ես իմ սկզբունքներին դեմ չեմ գնա


Արի պռինցիպի /սկզբունքի  :LOL: / ինձ ի գցի հա՞  :Wink: 
Մի հատ էնպես ճապոնուհի ճարեմ քո համար, որ ազգ- մազգ լրիվ մոռանաս  :LOL:

----------


## Brigada

> Արի պռինցիպի /սկզբունքի / ինձ ի գցի հա՞ 
> Մի հատ էնպես ճապոնուհի ճարեմ քո համար, որ ազգ- մազգ լրիվ մոռանաս


Արի ես քեզ պռինցիպի գցեմ,ու դու իմ համար ճարի,հետևանքները տեղում պարզ կլինի :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Արի ես քեզ պռինցիպի գցեմ,ու դու իմ համար ճարի,հետևանքները տեղում պարզ կլինի


Արդեն համարյա պատրաստ ես չէ՞  :Blush:

----------


## Brigada

> Արդեն համարյա պատրաստ ես չէ՞


էդ արդեն կախվածա քո ճաշակից թե ոնցիկինն ես ճարելու,ու եթե աչքերը շատ ձգած չլինի

----------


## dvgray

> էդ արդեն կախվածա քո ճաշակից թե ոնցիկինն ես ճարելու,ու եթե աչքերը շատ ձգած չլինի


Ախր թորասի պես ամենասիրունները էտ ձգված աչքերովներն են: Ինչքան աչքերը ձգված ա, էնքան հիասքանչ են: 
Կինոյով կամ նկարներով լրիվ խաբուսիկ ա: Առաջին անգամ ռեալում որ ճապոնուհու տեսա, բերանս բաց ապուշացման մեջ ընկա գեղեցկությունից  :Love:

----------


## Brigada

> Ախր թորասի պես ամենասիրունները էտ ձգված աչքերովներն են: Ինչքան աչքերը ձգված ա, էնքան հիասքանչ են: 
> Կինոյով կամ նկարներով լրիվ խաբուսիկ ա: Առաջին անգամ ռեալում որ ճապոնուհու տեսա, բերանս բաց ապուշացման մեջ ընկա գեղեցկությունից


դե մի հատ ետ քո տեսածերից ինձ ճարի

----------


## dvgray

> դե մի հատ ետ քո տեսածերից ինձ ճարի


Կաշխատեմ ճարեմ  :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Հլա չտեսած մոռացար: Տեսա՞ր  որ սերը տարիք ու ազգ չի հարցնում  :Smile:

----------


## Brigada

> Կաշխատեմ ճարեմ 
> Հ.Գ. Հլա չտեսած մոռացար: Տեսա՞ր  որ սերը տարիք ու ազգ չի հարցնում


ես ասի ճարի բեր դրան,բայց չասի արդեն ամուսնացա,դու բեր էտ ճապոնուհուն հետևանքները տեղում պարզ կլինի

----------


## Չամիչ

Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում խառը ամուսնութնուններին:
Բլորոս էլ գիտենք, որ բազմաթիվ մեր հայրենակիցներ գտնվում են արտերկրում՝ մասնավորապես Ռուսաստանում եվ ԱՄՆ-ում: Նրանցից շատերը ընտանիք  կազմելիս,որպես կյանքի ընկեր ընտում են ոչ թե հայի, այլ որեւէ օտարազգի ներկայացուցչի: Արդյո՞ք  սա ընդունելի է:

Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքով կա «давай поженимся» անվանումով հաղորդաշար: Այսօրվա հաղորթման հերոսը՝  45 ամյա հայազգի տղամարդ էր, ում  համար պայքարելու էին եկել ռուսազգի 3 կին: Հաղորդման ընթացքում անընդհատ շոշափվում էր հայ ընտանիքում ընդունված՝ հայ տղամարդու  ղեկավար լինելու ավանդույթը: Այս դեպքում, ավելորդ չէ՞  հայ ընտանիքի ավանդույթներից  խոսելը, չէ՞ որ  ընտանիքը կարող է համարվել հայկական, երբ ընտանիքի անդամները  հայ են: 

Ի դեպ, հարսնացուներից մեկը ռուսերեն ակցենտով մի կերպ արտասանեց « ով սիրուն, սիրուն»-ը, որից հետո հայ փեսացուին խնդրեց թարգմանել  այդ երգի բառերը: Փեսացուն ասեց, որ դեռ *լրիվ չի մոռացել* հայերենը  եվ  տվեց բացարձակ սխալ թարգմանություն: 

Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ ազգային  ավանդույթների  հանկալումը,  մեկնաբանումն ու կիրառումը, շատ հայերի մոտ անձնական  շահերից այն կողմ չի անցնում:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ամուսնության ժամանակ ազգի խտրականություն չեմ դնում: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա ամուսնության հետ: Ուրիշ հարց է, որ դրանից բխող բնավորության առանձնահատկությունները կարող են խանգարել ստեղծվող ընտանիքի ամրությանը ավելի մեծ  հավանականությամբ, քան նույնազգիների ամուսնության ժամանակ: Ամեն դեպքում խառը ամուսնությունը, որպես առանձին կատեգորիա, պետք չի առանձնացել: 
Նույն ձևով էլ, կրոնի խտրականություն պետք է դրվեր, որ ես չեմ դնում:
Չեմ ասում, որ մուսուլմանի հետ կամուսնանամ: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ հենց միայն այն պատճառով, որ մարդը մուսուլման է, չեմ մերժի նրա հետ ընկերանալու հնարավորությունը: Ընկերությունն ու առաջ եկած անհարթություններն են կապը խզելու իմ չափանիշները:
Ոչ մի արգելք չեմ տեսնում այլազգիի հետ ամուսնանալու մեջ: Ի վերջո, ամուսնությունը փոխըմբռնում է ու մոտ ընկերություն:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ոչ մի արգելք չեմ տեսնում այլազգիի հետ ամուսնանալու մեջ: Ի վերջո, ամուսնությունը փոխըմբռնում է ու մոտ ընկերություն:


Դե եթե անձի համար ընտանիք  հասկացությունից ավելի բարձր արժեք չկա, այդ դեպքում մոտեցումը պարզ է: Բայց չէ որ ընտանիքը ազգի եվ պետության կորիզն է:Եթե բոլորը մեկնեն արտերկիր եվ ամուսնանան այլազգու հետ, մեր ազգը շատ արագ կձուլվի: Ցավոք հայերի մեծ մասի արժեհամակարգում Հայրենիք եվ ազգասիրություն հասկացությունը առանցքային տեղ չի զբաղեցնում:

----------

Rammstein (16.09.2009)

----------


## Արամ

> Դե եթե անձի համար ընտանիք  հասկացությունից ավելի բարձր արժեք չկա, այդ դեպքում մոտեցումը պարզ է: Բայց չէ որ ընտանիքը ազգի եվ պետության կորիզն է:Եթե բոլորը մեկնեն արտերկիր եվ ամուսնանան այլազգու հետ, մեր ազգը շատ արագ կձուլվի: Ցավոք հայերի մեծ մասի արժեհամակարգում Հայրենիք եվ ազգասիրություն հասկացությունը առանցքային տեղ չի զբաղեցնում:


ինչ կապ ունի է....եթե մարդը աղջկան սիրահարվումա ու ուզումա ընտանիք կազմի երեխաներ ունենա, հայրենիքը ինչ կապ ունի, թե պիտի հայրենիքից երեխա ունենա՞

----------


## Չամիչ

> ինչ կապ ունի է....եթե մարդը աղջկան սիրահարվումա ու ուզումա ընտանիք կազմի երեխաներ ունենա, հայրենիքը ինչ կապ ունի, թե պիտի հայրենիքից երեխա ունենա՞


Այս խոսքերով դուք հաստատում եք իմ խոսքերը



> Ցավոք հայերի մեծ մասի արժեհամակարգում Հայրենիք եվ ազգասիրություն հասկացությունը առանցքային տեղ չի զբաղեցնում:

----------


## Արամ

> Այս խոսքերով դուք հաստատում եք իմ խոսքերը


լավ ձեր կարծիքով ինչ պիտի անի մարդը նման դեպքում, եթե սիրահարվելա օտարերկրացի աղջկա վրա՞ չէ հակառակը, եթե մի հատ աղջիկ տղու վրայա սիրահարվում ինչ անի մնա հայրենիքում հա՞

----------


## Չամիչ

> լավ ձեր կարծիքով ինչ պիտի անի մարդը նման դեպքում, եթե սիրահարվելա օտարերկրացի աղջկա վրա՞ չէ հակառակը, եթե մի հատ աղջիկ տղու վրայա սիրահարվում ինչ անի մնա հայրենիքում հա՞


Օրինակ չինացիների համար չեմ կարծում որ այս խնդիրը  այդքան  օրակարգային է:Իսկ հայ ազգի կեսը օտարության մեջ ձուլվում է: Ազգային թասիբ կոչվածը պետք է խլացնի ցանկացած  այլ՝ լիրիկական զգցամունքային զեղումներ: եթե հայը փոքր հասակից դաստիարակված լինի  հայրենասիրական ոգով, դժվար թե այդքան արագ տրվի օտարազգուն սիրահարվելու գայթակղությանը:

----------

Rammstein (16.09.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չամիչ ջան, ո՞նց ես պատրաստվում դաստիարակել: Օրինակ, գրականության ոլորտում, դեռ դպրոցական ժամանակվանից ինչքան հայ գրողների ստեղծագործություններ էինք անցնում, անհամ բաներ էին, ես նախընտրում էի ասենք Ժյուլ Վեռն կարդալ, դա էր դուրս գալիս: Նույնը երաժշտության ոլորտում: Զոռով չես կարող ստիպել հայկականը սիրել: Կամ պիտի այն մակարդակի հասցնես, որ մարդը իրոք սիրի ու գնահատի սեփական մշակույթը, հպարտանա, որ հայ է, և հետևաբար ուզենա, որ իր երեխաներն էլ հայ լինեն, կամ անես այն, ինչ Խորհրդային Միությունն էր արել` երկաթե վարագույր անցկացնես, որ մարդիկ օտարը ընդհանրապես չտեսնեն: Այսօր ոչ մեկն ունենք, ոչ մյուսը:

----------

Norton (16.09.2009), Yevuk (20.06.2011), Արամ (16.09.2009)

----------


## Արամ

> Օրինակ չինացիների համար չեմ կարծում որ այս խնդիրը  այդքան  օրակարգային է:Իսկ հայ ազգի կեսը օտարության մեջ ձուլվում է: Ազգային թասիբ կոչվածը պետք է խլացնի ցանկացած  այլ՝ լիրիկական զգցամունքային զեղումներ: եթե հայը փոքր հասակից դաստիարակված լինի  հայրենասիրական ոգով, դժվար թե այդքան արագ տրվի օտարազգուն սիրահարվելու գայթակղությանը:


կներեք բայց դուք չէիք Մայքլ Ջեքսոնին ձեր կուռքը համարում՞

----------


## davidus

իսպանացի եմ ուզում.. :Love:    սիրուն, հարուստ ու ծողափին տուն ունեցող իսպանացի լինի, 15 րոպեում հարսանիք կկազմակերպեմ......  խոսք եմ տալիս, 1.5 տարի հետո ինձնից լավ հայերեն կխոսա  :Smile: 

իսկ եթե լուրջ, մենք ազգովի թվաքանակի խնդիր ունենք, ու շատ լավ կլինի, եթե մեր կեսին ընտրենք մեզանից..... որովհետև......  :Goblin:    հայ աղջիկներից լավը աշխարհում չկա  :Love:

----------

Մանուլ (16.09.2009), Չամիչ (16.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> կներեք բայց դուք չէիք Մայքլ Ջեքսոնին ձեր կուռքը համարում՞


Երեվի Ջեքսոնին էս թեմայում հանգիստ թողնենք, թող հանգիստ իր համար հանգչի: :Cool:

----------


## Rammstein

Շատ բացասական եմ վերաբերում խառը ամուսնություններին։ Բացի ձուլվել, մուլվել, մարդ պիտի ամուսնանալուց առաջ նաեւ մի փոքր մտածի իր երեխաների մասին։ Ենթադրենք` ամուսնացել են հայն ու ճապոնացին։ Որ երեխան մեծանա, ի՞նչ պիտի իրեն զգա հա՞յ, թե՞ ճապոնացի։ Ոչ էն, ոչ էն։ Նա ազգություն չի ունենա, ինչը շատ վատ է ցանկացած մարդու համար։
Իհարկե կա ազգերը ձուլելու քաղաքականություն, որը ձգտում է ազգության հասկացությունը ընդհանրապես ջնջել մարդկանց մեջից։ Դրա վառ օրինակն է այն, որ այսօր մեր անձնագրերի մեջ չի գրված մեր ազգությունը։

Նաեւ ասեմ, որ մարդ բարոյական իրավունք չունի փոխել այն, ինչը ժառանգվել է իրեն դարերի ընթացքում։ Խոսքս գենետիկայի մասին է։ Մեր պապերն էլ կարային հաճույքի համար գնային ում հետ ասես ամուսնանային, բայց չեն արել, դրա համար էլ մենք ազգովի այսօր գույություն ունենք։  :Smile:

----------

Չամիչ (16.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե եթե անձի համար ընտանիք  հասկացությունից ավելի բարձր արժեք չկա, այդ դեպքում մոտեցումը պարզ է: Բայց չէ որ ընտանիքը ազգի եվ պետության կորիզն է:Եթե բոլորը մեկնեն արտերկիր եվ ամուսնանան այլազգու հետ, մեր ազգը շատ արագ կձուլվի: Ցավոք հայերի մեծ մասի արժեհամակարգում Հայրենիք եվ ազգասիրություն հասկացությունը առանցքային տեղ չի զբաղեցնում:


Չամիչ ջան, բայց, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, եթե մարդը սիրահարվել է օտարազգի մեկին, ու միասին կարող են երջանիկ ընտանիք կազմել, թեկուզ օտար երկրում, բայց ինքը դրանից հրաժարվելով, զգացմունքներին դեմ գնալով՝ առանց սիրելու ամուսնանում է մի հայի հետ ու դժբախտ ընտանիք կազմում, նման ընտանիքի առկայությունը ազգի ու պետության օգտի՞ն կլինի։ Այսինքն՝ ազգի համար կարևորը բավականաչափ գլխաքանակ ապահովելն է, հա՞, ոչինչ, որ էդ «գլուխները» հեչ էլ երջանիկ չլինեն։

Երբեք չեմ հավատացել, որ կարելի է դժբախտ անհատներով նորմալ հասարակություն ու պետություն ձևավորել։

----------

Cassiopeia (17.09.2009), Kita (16.09.2009), Yevuk (20.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2013)

----------


## davidus

> Որ երեխան մեծանա, ի՞նչ պիտի իրեն զգա հա՞յ, թե՞ ճապոնացի։ Ոչ էն, ոչ էն։ Նա ազգություն չի ունենա, ինչը շատ վատ է ցանկացած մարդու համար։


լրիվ համաձայն եմ.... ու այդ խեղճ երեխան ակամա կհամալրի սուտ-կոսմոպոլիտների շարքերը, որոնք վազելինը ձեռքները մեկ այս, մեկ այն կողմ են վազում` տարվելով ցանկացած նոր "հովերով".... ազգի հիմքում հենց ամուր ու միաձույլ ընտանիքնա, որը իր զավակին տվյալ ազգի մասնիկ է դաստիարակում.... դե արի ու ճապոնացուն հասկացրու թե ինչի ա ամեն անգամ Մասիսին նայելուց ՀԱՅԻ մարմնով դող անցնում..... :Love:  չի հասկանա.... չեմ հավատում.

----------

Dragon (16.09.2009), Չամիչ (16.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> լրիվ համաձայն եմ.... ու այդ խեղճ երեխան ակամա կհամալրի սուտ-կոսմոպոլիտների շարքերը, որոնք վազելինը ձեռքները մեկ այս, մեկ այն կողմ են վազում` տարվելով ցանկացած նոր "հովերով".... ազգի հիմքում հենց ամուր ու միաձույլ ընտանիքնա, որը իր զավակին տվյալ ազգի մասնիկ է դաստիարակում.... դե արի ու ճապոնացուն հասկացրու թե ինչի ա ամեն անգամ Մասիսին նայելուց ՀԱՅԻ մարմնով դող անցնում..... չի հասկանա.... չեմ հավատում.


Դրա համար, արդեն նշվեց, որ պետք է դաստիարակել։ Իմ վրա փաստը գիտեմ, որ դա 100% հանարավոր է։


> չի հասկանա.... չեմ հավատում.


Ի՞նչ մասիս, Ֆուձիամա ֆորեվը…  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իրականում՝ օտարազգիների հետ ամուսնությունը ավելի ձեռնտու է հայապահպանության ու ցեղակրոնության տեսանկյունից: Երեխաների հայեցի դաստիարակության հարցն է պարզապես կարևոր, ու վերջ: Հիմա գործի գցեմ իմ համեստ մաթեմատիկան  :Smile: : Ենթադրենք՝ ամեն ընտանիք ունենում է երկու երեխա: Երկու միլիոն հայերը իրար հետ ամուսնանալով կարող են կազմել մեկ միլիոն ընտանիք: Ամեն ընտանիքը ունենում է երկու երեխա՝ 2 x 1 000 000 = 2 000 000 երեխա: Իսկ նույն երկու միլիոն հայերը արտասահմանցիների հետ ամուսնանալով կարող են կազմել երկու միլիոն ընտանիք, ամեն ընտանիքում էլ՝ երկու երեխա. 2 x 2 000 000 = 4 000 000 երեխա: Արդյունքում՝ մեկ սերնդի ընթացքում աշխարհում գրանցվում է հայերի դեմոգրաֆիկ պայթյուն: Պլյուս՝ հայերս շատ շուտով մեր նախահայր Հայկի նման դառնում ենք «կապուտաչյա ու խարտիշահեր», հետո էլ՝ երևի լայնալանջ ու հաստաբազուկ: Տերդ չմեռնի, գիտություն:

----------

Kita (16.09.2009), Yevuk (20.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, բայց, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, եթե մարդը սիրահարվել է օտարազգի մեկին, ու միասին կարող են երջանիկ ընտանիք կազմել, թեկուզ օտար երկրում, բայց ինքը դրանից հրաժարվելով, զգացմունքներին դեմ գնալով՝ առանց սիրելու ամուսնանում է մի հայի հետ ու դժբախտ ընտանիք կազմում, նման ընտանիքի առկայությունը ազգի ու պետության օգտի՞ն կլինի։ Այսինքն՝ ազգի համար կարևորը բավականաչափ գլխաքանակ ապահովելն է, հա՞, ոչինչ, որ էդ «գլուխները» հեչ էլ երջանիկ չլինեն։
> 
> Երբեք չեմ հավատացել, որ կարելի է դժբախտ անհատներով նորմալ հասարակություն ու պետություն ձևավորել։


Ուլուանա ջան, խնդիրը շատ ավելի նուրբ է, քան կարող է առաջին հայացքից թվալ:Օրինակ ես, հիշում եմ, որ դպրոցական հասակում  երազում էի ամերիկացու  հետ ամուսնանալ, որովհետեվ ԱՄՆ-ն  ինձ մոտ ասոցացվում էր անհոգ եվ ապահով  կյանքի  հետ, համարյա թե դրախտի հետ: Հիշում եմ որ իմ հասակակից բոլոր աղջիկներն էլ նույն կերպ էին մտածում: Արդեն իսկ կար որոշակի բնազդային նախատրամադրվածություն, որ պետք է արտասահմանցի ընտրել: Սա է խնդիրը, մենք մեզ չենք սիրում: Ուլուանա ջան, կյանքը բարդ բան է, ոչ ոք չի կարող  միանշանակ  կանխագուշակել թե ում կսիրահարվի, կամ ինչպես իր ճակատագիրը կդասավորվի: Բայց այստեղ, ինչպես արդեն նշեցի կա որոշակի նախատրամադրվածություն, որն էլ հենց պայմանավորում է մեր ազգի հետագա հեշտ եվ անխոչնդոտ  ձուլումը:

----------


## Սելավի

Կոնկրետ  ինձ  համար  նշանակություն  չունի  ոչ  կրոնը  ոչ  էլ  ազգությունը,  դրանք  բոլորն  էլ  այն  ժամանակվա  մարդիկ  են  ստեղծել,  որպեսզի  ի  ցույց  դնեն  իրենց  «առավելությունները»  ուրիշների  նկատմամբ:  
իսկ  թե  ճապոնացու  և  հայի  երեխան  իրեն  ինչ  ազգի  ներկայացուցիչ  կզգա  դա  կարևոր  չէ,  կարևորը  իրեն  ՄԱՐԴ  զգա  ու  այս  մոլորակի  լիարժեք  անդամ,  որ  ապրում  է  Ծիր  Կաթին  գալակտիկայի  Երկիր  անունով  մոլորակում:  
Եվ  բոլորին  ինքը  նայում  է  որպես  իր  նման  մարդկանց՝  ոչ  թե,  զանազանում  է  մարդկանց,   որպեսզի  առավելություն  զգա՝  ուրիշ  աչքեր  կամ  գույն  ունեցող  մարդկանց  նկատմամբ,  ինքը  իրեն  դասելով  ավելի  բարձր  կատեգորիայի:
Ես  նաև  չեմ  մեղադրում  այն  մարդկանց  որոնք  ուրիշ  ձև  են  մտածում  այս  հարցի  շուրջ,  ամեն  մեկը  ինքն  է  որոշում,  թե  ինչպես  վարվի  համապատասխան  դրություններում,  և  ինչպես  մտածի:
Ես  կոնկրետ  ցանկանում  եմ  որ  աշխարհի  երեսից  իսպառ  վերանան  բոլոր  կրոնները  և  ազգություն  հասկացողությունները   և  մնա  միայն  ՄԱՐԴ  հասկացողությունը  որը  առիթ  չի  տա  ոչ  մեկին,  ոչ  հպարտանալու,  ոչ  էլ  իրար  իշխելու:
Կամաց  կամաց  հենց  դրան  էլ  գնում  է  հիմա  ողջ  մարդկությունը,  քանզի  բոլորն  էլ  ուզում են  որ  խաղաղություն  լինի  իրենց  մոլորակում,  իսկ  այդ  տարանջատումները  « կրոններ,  ազգեր»  մի  քանի  հազար  տարի  արդեն՝  միշտ  առիթներ  ստեղծել  են  պատերազմների  և  հալածանքների:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.09.2009), Kita (16.09.2009), Yevuk (20.06.2011), Չամիչ (16.09.2009), Քամի (16.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Իրականում՝ օտարազգիների հետ ամուսնությունը ավելի ձեռնտու է հայապահպանության ու ցեղակրոնության տեսանկյունից: Երեխաների հայեցի դաստիարակության հարցն է պարզապես կարևոր, ու վերջ: Հիմա գործի գցեմ իմ համեստ մաթեմատիկան : Ենթադրենք՝ ամեն ընտանիք ունենում է երկու երեխա: Երկու միլիոն հայերը իրար հետ ամուսնանալով կարող են կազմել մեկ միլիոն ընտանիք: Ամեն ընտանիքը ունենում է երկու երեխա՝ 2 x 1 000 000 = 2 000 000 երեխա: Իսկ նույն երկու միլիոն հայերը արտասահմանցիների հետ ամուսնանալով կարող են կազմել երկու միլիոն ընտանիք, ամեն ընտանիքում էլ՝ երկու երեխա. 2 x 2 000 000 = 4 000 000 երեխա: Արդյունքում՝ մեկ սերնդի ընթացքում աշխարհում գրանցվում է հայերի դեմոգրաֆիկ պայթյուն: Պլյուս՝ հայերս շատ շուտով մեր նախահայր Հայկի նման դառնում ենք «կապուտաչյա ու խարտիշահեր», հետո էլ՝ երևի լայնալանջ ու հաստաբազուկ: Տերդ չմեռնի, գիտություն:


համարյա համաձայն եմ... ԲԱՅՑ... էտ 4 մլն երեխաներին հայ է պետք դաստիարակել... համոզված եմ որ շատ քիչ անձնազոհներ իրենց կնվիրեն երեխային ՀԱՅ դաստիարակելու գործին... ու դորս ա գալիս որ 4 մլն-ից մի 50 հազար երեխա հայ կմեծանա.... իսկ ցեղակրոնության տեսանկյունը ստորագրությանս մեջ գրված ա...... 
"............պաշտում եմ և մի այլ աստվածություն - ցեղիս արյունը, որի *անարատության* մեջ է իմ ցեղի ապագան"... :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (16.09.2009)

----------


## AMzone

ես կամուսնանամ,    եթե  ավրոպացի լինի, ավելի լավ,

----------

Չամիչ (16.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, ո՞նց ես պատրաստվում դաստիարակել: Օրինակ, գրականության ոլորտում, դեռ դպրոցական ժամանակվանից ինչքան հայ գրողների ստեղծագործություններ էինք անցնում, անհամ բաներ էին, ես նախընտրում էի ասենք Ժյուլ Վեռն կարդալ, դա էր դուրս գալիս: Նույնը երաժշտության ոլորտում: Զոռով չես կարող ստիպել հայկականը սիրել: Կամ պիտի այն մակարդակի հասցնես, որ մարդը իրոք սիրի ու գնահատի սեփական մշակույթը, հպարտանա, որ հայ է, և հետևաբար ուզենա, որ իր երեխաներն էլ հայ լինեն, կամ անես այն, ինչ Խորհրդային Միությունն էր արել` երկաթե վարագույր անցկացնես, որ մարդիկ օտարը ընդհանրապես չտեսնեն: Այսօր ոչ մեկն ունենք, ոչ մյուսը:


Շատ նուրբ խնդրի ես անդրադառնում: Երաժշտական ոլորտից խոսեմ, ունենք անասելի հզոր մշակութային ժառանգություն, չունենք այդ ամենի  գրագետ, հասանելի եվ որ ամենակարեվոն է պորֆեսիոնալ մատուցում: Հենց դուդուկի օրինակը բերեմ: Ամբողջ աշպխարհում դուդուկը  ձեռից ձեռ են փախցնում: Շնորհիվ  ճիշտ ժամանակին եվ ճիշտ մատուցման: Համոզված եմ, որ նույն կերպ կդասավորվի  մեր ազգային  մյուս  նվագարանների  ճակատագիրը եթե հանդես գան ճիշտ մատուցմամբ: Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, մենք բոլորս էլ դաստիարակվել ենք օտարի  վրա, բայց նորից եմ կրկնում այդ օտարը ընդամենը ունի ճիշտ եվ բարձրորակ  մատուցում, ոչ ավելին:

----------


## Արիացի

> լավ ձեր կարծիքով ինչ պիտի անի մարդը նման դեպքում, եթե սիրահարվելա օտարերկրացի աղջկա վրա՞ չէ հակառակը, եթե մի հատ աղջիկ տղու վրայա սիրահարվում ինչ անի մնա հայրենիքում հա՞


Եթե դու նորմալ դաստիարակություն ստացած լինես, եթե գիտակցես, թե ինչ ա նշանակում ազգ ու հայրենիք, եթե գիտակցես, որ էս հողը իրականում ավելի կարևոր ա, քան քո անձնական որոշ հաճույքներ, ապա դու երբեք մտքովդ էլ չես անցկացնի սիրահարվել արտասահմանցու: Հենց միայն էն, որ դիմացինդ հայերեն չի խոսալու քո հետ, արդեն հակակրանք ա առաջացնում:




> Չամիչ ջան, ո՞նց ես պատրաստվում դաստիարակել: Օրինակ, գրականության ոլորտում, դեռ դպրոցական ժամանակվանից ինչքան հայ գրողների ստեղծագործություններ էինք անցնում, անհամ բաներ էին, ես նախընտրում էի ասենք Ժյուլ Վեռն կարդալ, դա էր դուրս գալիս: Նույնը երաժշտության ոլորտում: Զոռով չես կարող ստիպել հայկականը սիրել: Կամ պիտի այն մակարդակի հասցնես, որ մարդը իրոք սիրի ու գնահատի սեփական մշակույթը, հպարտանա, որ հայ է, և հետևաբար ուզենա, որ իր երեխաներն էլ հայ լինեն, կամ անես այն, ինչ Խորհրդային Միությունն էր արել` երկաթե վարագույր անցկացնես, որ մարդիկ օտարը ընդհանրապես չտեսնեն: Այսօր ոչ մեկն ունենք, ոչ մյուսը:


Ապեր, եթե դու անտեղյակ ես հայ մշակույթից ու դա չես հասկանում, դա քո դժբախտությունն է, այլ ոչ թե ազգի: Դատարկ խորհուրդներ մի տուր. "պետք է հասցնել այնպիսի մակարդակի ...": Հայկական մշակույթի ցանկացած բնագավառում եթե խորանաս կգտնես համաշխարհային մեծության գործեր: Ու եթե դու դա չես տեսնում, դա քո անտեղյակությունից է, ոչ թե մշակույթի աղքատությունից:  :Angry2:

----------

davidus (16.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Իրականում՝ օտարազգիների հետ ամուսնությունը ավելի ձեռնտու է հայապահպանության ու ցեղակրոնության տեսանկյունից: Երեխաների հայեցի դաստիարակության հարցն է պարզապես կարևոր, ու վերջ: Հիմա գործի գցեմ իմ համեստ մաթեմատիկան : Ենթադրենք՝ ամեն ընտանիք ունենում է երկու երեխա: Երկու միլիոն հայերը իրար հետ ամուսնանալով կարող են կազմել մեկ միլիոն ընտանիք: Ամեն ընտանիքը ունենում է երկու երեխա՝ 2 x 1 000 000 = 2 000 000 երեխա: Իսկ նույն երկու միլիոն հայերը արտասահմանցիների հետ ամուսնանալով կարող են կազմել երկու միլիոն ընտանիք, ամեն ընտանիքում էլ՝ երկու երեխա. 2 x 2 000 000 = 4 000 000 երեխա: Արդյունքում՝ մեկ սերնդի ընթացքում աշխարհում գրանցվում է հայերի դեմոգրաֆիկ պայթյուն: Պլյուս՝ հայերս շատ շուտով մեր նախահայր Հայկի նման դառնում ենք «կապուտաչյա ու խարտիշահեր», հետո էլ՝ երևի լայնալանջ ու հաստաբազուկ: Տերդ չմեռնի, գիտություն:


Հայկօ միտքը լավ էր  :Hands Up:  Մեռնեմ երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայի հզորությանը, երկուսի աստիճաններով բազմանում ենք: 
Փաստորեն առաջարկում ես հրեաների օրինակով առաջնորդվել:  :Jpit:

----------

Rammstein (16.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Կոնկրետ ինձ համար նշանակություն չունի ոչ կրոնը ոչ էլ ազգությունը, դրանք բոլորն էլ այն ժամանակվա մարդիկ են ստեղծել, որպեսզի ի ցույց դնեն իրենց «առավելությունները» ուրիշների նկատմամբ:


Ինչ չէինք լսել լսեցինք: Պարզվում է ազգությունը մարդի՞կ են  ստեղծել: :Shok:  Սելավի ջան, դու ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասկանում թե հարցին որ տեսանկյունից ես նայում,բայց ես կասեմ հետեվյալը: Ազգություններու  գոյությունը  ծառայում է մեկ շատ կարեվոր  նպատակի: Կա էսպիսի մի տեսություն, մարդը ստեղծվել է,որ  երաժշտություն հնչեցնի: Մարդու գլխավոր առաքելությունը  մշակույթին ծառայելն է, վերացնելով  ազգությունները մենք կվերացնենք  մարդու  կյանքի գլխավոր  իմաստը,այն է՝ ապրել հանուն  արարման:

----------

davidus (16.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Հավատս չի գալիս, թե հայ աղջիկը կարող է ամուսնանալ ու դառնալ արաբի վեցերորդ կին, ինչքան էլ սիրեն: Ու դրա համար մի պնդեք, թե կրոնը կապ չունի:

----------


## Dragon

> Չամիչ ջան, բայց, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, եթե մարդը սիրահարվել է օտարազգի մեկին, ու միասին կարող են երջանիկ ընտանիք կազմել, թեկուզ օտար երկրում, բայց ինքը դրանից հրաժարվելով, զգացմունքներին դեմ գնալով՝ առանց սիրելու ամուսնանում է մի հայի հետ ու դժբախտ ընտանիք կազմում, նման ընտանիքի առկայությունը ազգի ու պետության օգտի՞ն կլինի։ Այսինքն՝ ազգի համար կարևորը բավականաչափ գլխաքանակ ապահովելն է, հա՞, ոչինչ, որ էդ «գլուխները» հեչ էլ երջանիկ չլինեն։
> 
> Երբեք չեմ հավատացել, որ կարելի է դժբախտ անհատներով նորմալ հասարակություն ու պետություն ձևավորել։


Բայց ինչի ես ծարահեղացնում: Ով ասեց առանց սիրելու ամուսնանա: Թող հայի սիրի, էդ ինչ կա օտարազգի մեջ, որ մենք չունենք: Ոչինչ: Եթե լավ փնտրի հաստատ համարժեք մարդ կգիտնի: Իսկ քո ասածը սիրահարվելը հազարից մեկի մոտ ա լինում, որ հենց մարդուն է սիրահարվում, ոչ թե հեշտ կյանքին, փողերին: Շատերը երկու տարի ոտքները Հայաստանից հենց կտրում են ,երբ առիթ է լինում Հայաստանի մասին խոսելու կամ Հայաստանում են լինում իրենց արդեն իտալացի, ամերիկացի ու եսիմինչացի են ձևացնում, նման տեսակ քաղքենավարի մտածելակերպով մարդիկ կարծում են, թե այլազգիները մի քանի գլուխ բարձր են հայերից ու հիմա էլ իրենք են իրենց զարգացած համարում իսկ ազգասեր մարդկանց` հետամնաց: 
Հ.Գ. էսքան հայ օրորդներ ու կանայք են պարսիկների հետ ամուսնանում ու դրդապատճառը մեկն է և հաստատ ոչ սերը: Հետո էլ սերը երկնքից աղյուսի նման չի ընկնում մարդու գլխին, այլ մարդն է իրեն տրամադրում սիրել: Սիրելուց առաջ էլ, երբ դեռ համակրում ես, մի քիչ խորը մտածել է պետք ու ոչ միայն քո նեղանձնական, եսասիրական մորթապաշտությունից ելնելով քայլեր անել, այլև գոնե մի փոքր էլ երկրիդ, ազգիդ մասին մտածես: Մեր պապերի հայերանասեր մտածելակերպի շնորհիվ է, որ այսօր հայ ենք, ոչ թե պարսիկ, թուրք, իտալացի և այլն: Ճիշտ է անկախ մեր կամքից, բռնի մեզ խառնակել են, բայց էլի մաքրել ենք մեզ ու հիմա էլ պիտի մաքրենք ու ասենք *Ոչ ուճացմանը*:

----------

davidus (16.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Պլյուս՝ հայերս շատ շուտով մեր նախահայր Հայկի նման դառնում ենք «կապուտաչյա ու խարտիշահեր», հետո էլ՝ երևի լայնալանջ ու հաստաբազուկ: Տերդ չմեռնի, գիտություն:


Կամ էլ դառնում ենք սեւամորթ, ցածրահասակ, դեգեներատ… ո՞վ իմանա։

----------

Dragon (17.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

ախր մի բան չեմ հասկանում.... բնության մեջ գոյություն ունի ՏԵՍԱԿ հասկացությունը.... դա մենք չենք հորինել.... ու մարդը, որպես բնության մասնիկ, ևս ունի իր տեսակները.... ոչ ոք չի ասում մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ դոմինանտ պետք ա լինի.... բայց ինչի ենք ուզում ջնջենք այդ բնական սահմանը.... իմաստը??? իսկ ով ա ասում որ աշխարհը կհասնի  կատարյալ խաղաղության միայն տեսակի սահմանը ջնջելու դեպքում ու այդ պայմաններում աշխարհը ավելի լավը պիտի դառնա....

----------

Չամիչ (16.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ես կամուսնանամ, եթե ավրոպացի լինի, ավելի լավ,


ավրոպացի՞ քեզ որտեղից ճարենք: :Smile:

----------

davidus (16.09.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ապեր, եթե դու անտեղյակ ես հայ մշակույթից ու դա չես հասկանում, դա քո դժբախտությունն է, այլ ոչ թե ազգի: Դատարկ խորհուրդներ մի տուր. "պետք է հասցնել այնպիսի մակարդակի ...": Հայկական մշակույթի ցանկացած բնագավառում եթե խորանաս կգտնես համաշխարհային մեծության գործեր: Ու եթե դու դա չես տեսնում, դա քո անտեղյակությունից է, ոչ թե մշակույթի աղքատությունից:


Ես արդեն օրինակ բերեցի գրականության ոլորտից: Ինչ ասես անցնում էինք դպրոցում, Րաֆֆի, Գուրգեն Մահարի, Խաչիկ Տաշտենց, ինչ ասես: Մեր ուսուցիչն էլ վատ ուսուցիչ չէր (իմ կարծիքով), փորձում էր հետաքրքրություն առաջացնել մեր գրականության նկատմամբ: Բայց չէր ստացվում: Հայկական գրականությունից միայն Վախթանգ Անանյան եմ կարդացել, իրոք հավանել եմ: Դեմիրճյանի "Վարդանանքն" էին գովում, մի քանի էջ կարդացի, շպրտեցի, չէր կարդացվում: Ես ի՞նչ անեմ: Եվ ինձ նման էին մտածում շատ-շատերը, եթե միայն ես այդպես կարծեի, կհամաձայնվեի, որ ինձնից է:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես արդեն օրինակ բերեցի գրականության ոլորտից: Ինչ ասես անցնում էինք դպրոցում, Րաֆֆի, Գուրգեն Մահարի, Խաչիկ Տաշտենց, ինչ ասես: Մեր ուսուցիչն էլ վատ ուսուցիչ չէր (իմ կարծիքով), փորձում էր հետաքրքրություն առաջացնել մեր գրականության նկատմամբ: Բայց չէր ստացվում: Հայկական գրականությունից միայն Վախթանգ Անանյան եմ կարդացել, իրոք հավանել եմ: Դեմիրճյանի "Վարդանանքն" էին գովում, մի քանի էջ կարդացի, շպրտեցի, չէր կարդացվում: Ես ի՞նչ անեմ: Եվ ինձ նման էին մտածում շատ-շատերը, եթե միայն ես այդպես կարծեի, կհամաձայնվեի, որ ինձնից է:


 One_Way_Ticket   -----Այն ազգերը, որոնց գրական գործիչների ստեղծագործությունների վրա դու մեծացել ես, հավանաբար մշակությային այլ ոլորտներում չունեն այն ինչ ունենք մենք: Հենց նույն ռուսները, Դոստոեվսկի ունեն, բայց ազգային երաժշտության ոլորտում, գինովցած ռուսի ականջին հաճելի չաստուշկեքի մակարդակից բարձր ոչինչ  չունեն:

----------


## davidus

> Դեմիրճյանի "Վարդանանքն" էին գովում, մի քանի էջ կարդացի, *շպրտեցի*, չէր կարդացվում: Ես ի՞նչ անեմ: Եվ ինձ նման էին մտածում շատ-շատերը, եթե միայն ես այդպես կարծեի, կհամաձայնվեի, որ ինձնից է:


գիրքը պետք չի շպրտել.... իսկ դու փորձել ես Խորենացի կարդաս??? կամ Նարեկացի ??  էլ չեմ ասում մեր էպոսը` Սասնա ծռեր..... մի քանի անգամ եմ կարդացել Սասնա ծռերը, ու էլի եմ կարդալու, որովհետև ամեն անգամ կարդալուց ավելի խորն ես բացահայտում մեր ազգային իմաստությունը...
ու մի զարմացի, որ դպրոցում չես կարողացել Վարդանանք կամ Տիգրան Մեծ կարդալ..... հիմա, մեծ տարիքում կարդա.... փոքր ժամանակ ես էլ էի Թոմ Սոյեր ու Հեք Ֆինն կարդում  :Smile: .... դա չափանիշ չի...

----------

Չամիչ (16.09.2009)

----------


## Dragon

> Իրականում՝ օտարազգիների հետ ամուսնությունը ավելի ձեռնտու է հայապահպանության ու ցեղակրոնության տեսանկյունից: Երեխաների հայեցի դաստիարակության հարցն է պարզապես կարևոր, ու վերջ: Հիմա գործի գցեմ իմ համեստ մաթեմատիկան : Ենթադրենք՝ ամեն ընտանիք ունենում է երկու երեխա: Երկու միլիոն հայերը իրար հետ ամուսնանալով կարող են կազմել մեկ միլիոն ընտանիք: Ամեն ընտանիքը ունենում է երկու երեխա՝ 2 x 1 000 000 = 2 000 000 երեխա: Իսկ նույն երկու միլիոն հայերը արտասահմանցիների հետ ամուսնանալով կարող են կազմել երկու միլիոն ընտանիք, ամեն ընտանիքում էլ՝ երկու երեխա. 2 x 2 000 000 = 4 000 000 երեխա: Արդյունքում՝ մեկ սերնդի ընթացքում աշխարհում գրանցվում է հայերի դեմոգրաֆիկ պայթյուն: Պլյուս՝ հայերս շատ շուտով մեր նախահայր Հայկի նման դառնում ենք «կապուտաչյա ու խարտիշահեր», հետո էլ՝ երևի լայնալանջ ու հաստաբազուկ: Տերդ չմեռնի, գիտություն:


Հա բա ոնց :LOL: , կամ էլ միանգամից հայ ազգը, որպես այդիպին վերանում է: Տեսնես ես 90 տարի էդ երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով ինչի չեն արևմտահայաստանից գաղթացները/սփյուռքը/ բազմանում, այլ սերնդե սերունդ դառնում են այլազգի, այլախոս, այլադավան ու մենակ բարև են իմանում, մեկ էլ տատիցպատմած մի պատմություն թե հայի արմատ ունեն, բայց էդ ինչ է չգիտեն:
Լավ ասենք թեկուզ և քո ասածը հնարավոր եղավ իրականություն դարձնել. ում է պետք, կամ ոնց կարող է լինել մոնղոլոիդ հայ, ներգրոիդ հայ, մուսուրման հայ, անգլախոս, պարսկախոս, իր նախնիներից անտեղյալ հայ: Հայ լինելը ենթադրում է հայերից ծնված ու հայեցի դաստիարակված լինել, հայի բարքերով ապրել,հայրենասեր-ազգասեր լինել: Իսկ քո ասածը ուճացում, էքպանսիա է: Այդ մեթոդներով չեն ազգը շատացնում: Քանակից բացի որակ է պետք:

----------

davidus (16.09.2009), Չամիչ (16.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լավ ասենք թեկուզ և քո ասածը հնարավոր եղավ իրականություն դարձնել. ում է պետք, կամ ոնց կարող է լինել մոնղոլոիդ հայ, ներգրոիդ հայ, մուսուրման հայ, անգլախոս, պարսկախոս, իր նախնիներից անտեղյալ հայ:


Ճիշտ այդպես: :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

davidus ջան, հենց դա է: Չամիչն ասում էր, որ պետք  է փոքրուց երեխային հայրենասիրական ոգով դաստիարակել: Դրա համար պիտի այնպիսի գրականություն ունենանք, որ փոքրը կարդա և հավանի: Վախթանգ Անանյանի օրինակը բերեցի, բայց միայն Անանյանը քիչ է:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Նարեկացուն... Դպրոցում անգիր սովորել էին տվել... "Գոհար վարդն վառ առեալ"-ից այն կողմ ոչինչ չէի կարողանում մտապահել  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես արդեն օրինակ բերեցի գրականության ոլորտից: Ինչ ասես անցնում էինք դպրոցում, Րաֆֆի, Գուրգեն Մահարի, Խաչիկ Տաշտենց, ինչ ասես: Մեր ուսուցիչն էլ վատ ուսուցիչ չէր (իմ կարծիքով), փորձում էր հետաքրքրություն առաջացնել մեր գրականության նկատմամբ: Բայց չէր ստացվում: Հայկական գրականությունից միայն Վախթանգ Անանյան եմ կարդացել, իրոք հավանել եմ: Դեմիրճյանի "Վարդանանքն" էին գովում, մի քանի էջ կարդացի, շպրտեցի, չէր կարդացվում: Ես ի՞նչ անեմ: Եվ ինձ նման էին մտածում շատ-շատերը, եթե միայն ես այդպես կարծեի, կհամաձայնվեի, որ ինձնից է:


Տաշտենց? :օ Իսկ դա ով է?
Իսկ Վախթանգ Անանյանից էլ երևի "Հայաստանի կենդանական աշխարհ"-ն ես կարդացել:
Ապեր գոնե գրականության օրինակը չբերեիր: Հայ գրականությունը օբյեկտիվորեն կարելի ա դասել համաշխարհային գրականության առաջնային դիրքերում: Իհարկե, դրանից առաջ աշխարհին ներկայացնել ա պետք էդ գոհարները: Սամուիլ Մարշակը Կարպիս Սուրենյանի հետ մի օրվա զրույցից հետո բացականչել է, որ հայ պոեզիան և գրականությունը մի Տեռռա Ինկոգնիտա են աշխարհի համար ու նա վերջապես բացահայտել է դա:
Հասկանում եմ Վարդանանքը պատմական գիրք է ու ամեն մարդու կարդալու բան չէ: Էդտեղ ճաշակի հարց էլ կա: Բայց հայ գրականությունը բացի պատմական գրքերից այլ գործեր էլ ունի: Պարզ է, որ բոլորն էլ երբ մանուկ հասակում սկսում են գիրք կարդալ սկսում են արկածային գրականությունից, որովհետև դա հեշտ է ընթերցվում: Ու հետևաբար Ժյուլ Վեռն ավելի հեշտ են կարդում, քան Րաֆֆի: Բայց դա հեչ չի նշանակում, որ Րաֆֆին ավելի ցածրորակ է: Ընդհակառակը որակյալ բաները դժվար են տրվում: Ոնց որ ծրագրավորման մեջ C++ ավելի դժվար ա սովորել ու օգտագործել, քան Java, բայց մենք հո գիտենք, որ C++-ով վերջնական արդյունքում ավելի որակյալ բան կստանաս, քան Java-ով:

----------

davidus (17.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> One_Way_Ticket   -----Այն ազգերը, որոնց գրական գործիչների ստեղծագործությունների վրա դու մեծացել ես, հավանաբար մշակությային այլ ոլորտներում չունեն այն ինչ ունենք մենք: Հենց նույն ռուսները, Դոստոեվսկի ունեն, բայց ազգային երաժշտության ոլորտում, գինովցած ռուսի ականջին հաճելի չաստուշկեքի մակարդակից բարձր ոչինչ  չունեն:


Իմ կարծիքով հենց գրականության ու պոեզիայի ոլորտում էլ հայերի մակարդակի շատ քիչ ազգեր կան:

----------

Չամիչ (17.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան, խնդիրը շատ ավելի նուրբ է, քան կարող է առաջին հայացքից թվալ: Օրինակ ես, հիշում եմ, որ դպրոցական հասակում  երազում էի ամերիկացու  հետ ամուսնանալ, որովհետեվ ԱՄՆ-ն  ինձ մոտ ասոցացվում էր անհոգ եվ ապահով  կյանքի  հետ, համարյա թե դրախտի հետ: Հիշում եմ որ իմ հասակակից բոլոր աղջիկներն էլ նույն կերպ էին մտածում: Արդեն իսկ կար որոշակի բնազդային նախատրամադրվածություն, որ պետք է արտասահմանցի ընտրել: Սա է խնդիրը, մենք մեզ չենք սիրում: Ուլուանա ջան, կյանքը բարդ բան է, ոչ ոք չի կարող  միանշանակ  կանխագուշակել թե ում կսիրահարվի, կամ ինչպես իր ճակատագիրը կդասավորվի: Բայց այստեղ, ինչպես արդեն նշեցի կա որոշակի նախատրամադրվածություն, որն էլ հենց պայմանավորում է մեր ազգի հետագա հեշտ եվ անխոչնդոտ  ձուլումը:


Էդ նախատրամադրվածության առումով համաձայն եմ։ Չեմ ժխտում, որ դրա դերն իրոք շատ մեծ է, բայց դա օտարազգիների հետ ամուսնանալու միակ պատճառը չի հաստատ։ Մարդիկ կան, որ պարզապես երկարատև շփումից հետո իսկապես սիրահարվում են իրար, գտնում են, որ կարող են լավ ընտանիք կազմել ու ամուսնանում են, ու էդ քո ասած նախատրամադրվածությունը կարող է ընդհանրապես կապ չունենալ։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Արիացի ջան, ես արդեն նախորդ գրառման մեջ ասացի: Մինչև Րաֆֆի կարդալու մակարդակի հասնելը, հայ երիտասարդն արդեն սովորում է, որ արտասահմանյան գրականությունն ավելի լավն է, քան հայկականը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց ինչի ես ծարահեղացնում: Ով ասեց առանց սիրելու ամուսնանա: Թող հայի սիրի, էդ ինչ կա օտարազգի մեջ, որ մենք չունենք: Ոչինչ: Եթե լավ փնտրի հաստատ համարժեք մարդ կգիտնի: Իսկ քո ասածը սիրահարվելը հազարից մեկի մոտ ա լինում, որ հենց մարդուն է սիրահարվում, ոչ թե հեշտ կյանքին, փողերին: Շատերը երկու տարի ոտքները Հայաստանից հենց կտրում են ,երբ առիթ է լինում Հայաստանի մասին խոսելու կամ Հայաստանում են լինում իրենց արդեն իտալացի, ամերիկացի ու եսիմինչացի են ձևացնում, նման տեսակ քաղքենավարի մտածելակերպով մարդիկ կարծում են, թե այլազգիները մի քանի գլուխ բարձր են հայերից ու հիմա էլ իրենք են իրենց զարգացած համարում իսկ ազգասեր մարդկանց` հետամնաց:


Չեմ ծայրահեղացնում։ Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, թե սիրելը պատվերով է, ու երբ ում ուզես՝ կսիրես, իսկ հենց ցանկանաս չսիրել, միանգամից կսեղմես համապատասխան կոճակն ու վերջ, հա՞։ Հարցը լավն ու վատը չի։ Ոչ ոք չի ասում՝ օտարազգիները լավն են, մենք՝ վատը։ Մարդն էլ ապրանք չի, որ փնտրես ու քո սիրած օտարազգիին «համարժեք» հայի գտնես։  :Wacko:  Իսկ էդ ասածդ օտարամոլները, որ ամուսնանալուն պես ուրանում են իրենց ազգությունն ու հայրենիքը, հայի հետ ամուսնանալով էլ էին նույն անելու, դա արդեն տվյալ մարդու դաստիարակությունից ու համապատասխանաբար ձևավորված մտածելակերպից է գալիս, ոչ թե նրանից, թե ինչ ազգի մարդու հետ է ամուսնացել։ Շատ մարդիկ, օտարազգիի հետ ամուսնանալով, շատ ավելի հայ ու շատ ավելի հայրենասեր են մնում, քան հայի հետ ամուսնացած բազմաթիվ հայեր։ 



> Հ.Գ. էսքան հայ օրորդներ ու կանայք են պարսիկների հետ ամուսնանում ու դրդապատճառը մեկն է և հաստատ ոչ սերը: Հետո էլ սերը երկնքից աղյուսի նման չի ընկնում մարդու գլխին, այլ մարդն է իրեն տրամադրում սիրել: Սիրելուց առաջ էլ, երբ դեռ համակրում ես, մի քիչ խորը մտածել է պետք ու ոչ միայն քո նեղանձնական, եսասիրական մորթապաշտությունից ելնելով քայլեր անել, այլև գոնե մի փոքր էլ երկրիդ, ազգիդ մասին մտածես: Մեր պապերի հայերանասեր մտածելակերպի շնորհիվ է, որ այսօր հայ ենք, ոչ թե պարսիկ, թուրք, իտալացի և այլն: Ճիշտ է անկախ մեր կամքից, բռնի մեզ խառնակել են, բայց էլի մաքրել ենք մեզ ու հիմա էլ պիտի մաքրենք ու ասենք *Ոչ ուճացմանը*:


Սա արդեն ուրիշ խնդիր է։ Համաձայն եմ, որ շատերն իսկապես ամուսնանում են բնավ ոչ սիրուց դրդված, ու ես դա չեմ արդարացնում, ինչպես որ չեմ արդարացնում ցանկացած շահադիտական մղումներով կայացած ամուսնություն, թեկուզ երկու հայերի միջև։ Ուղղակի տվյալ դեպքում եթե էսպես թե էնպես սիրով չեն ամուսնանում, ապա, հա, ավելի լավ կլիներ՝ գոնե հայի հետ ամուսնանային, չձուլվեին անիմաստ տեղը, բայց ամեն դեպքում դա իրենց անձնական գործն է։ Իմ ասածները վերաբերում էին միայն սիրո վրա հիմնված խառն ամուսնություններին։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ճիշտ այդպես:


Բնավ ոչ: Մենք՝ հայերս, պիտի տրոյական վիրուսի նման տարածվենք աշխարհով մեկ: Ու դրա համար հարկավոր է մեր զինանոցում ունենալ որպես նեգրոիդ, մոնղոլոիդ, ուզբեկ, չեչեն, էսկիմոս, մեքսիկ ու արաբ ծպտված հայեր, էն անգլիացի-ամերիկացիների մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: Ուղղակի անչափ կարևոր է, որ մեր այդ կենսաբանական զենքերը ճկութի երկար եղունգ ու ոսկի ատամ ունենան: Մնացածն արդեն տեխնիկայի հարց է. դիվերսիոն խայտաբղետ ջոկատը թափանցում է համապատասխան երկիր, ամուսնանում, բալկոններն առաջ տալիս, փողոցային երթևեկությունը հարամում, փողոցները ք@քմեջ անում, ամենուր բուրդ չփխում ու թութ թափ տալիս, ու տվյալ քաղաքակրթացված երկիրն արդեն կարող ենք կցել ՀՀ-ի տարածքին: Այսպիսով՝  հայերով շատ արագ գրավում ենք ողջ երկրագունդը:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Տաշտենց? :օ Իսկ դա ով է?


Վաաայ, կներես  :Smile:  Խաչիկ Դաշտենց է: Ես մի անգամ սխալվեցի, գրականության դասին, Տաշտենց ասացի (իրոք, միտումնավոր չէր), երկուս ստացա  :Smile:  Դրանից հետո Տաշտենցը մեջս տպավորվել է  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> davidus ջան, հենց դա է: Չամիչն ասում էր, որ պետք  է փոքրուց երեխային հայրենասիրական ոգով դաստիարակել: Դրա համար պիտի այնպիսի գրականություն ունենանք, որ փոքրը կարդա և հավանի: Վախթանգ Անանյանի օրինակը բերեցի, բայց միայն Անանյանը քիչ է:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Նարեկացուն... Դպրոցում անգիր սովորել էին տվել... "Գոհար վարդն վառ առեալ"-ից այն կողմ ոչինչ չէի կարողանում մտապահել


One_Way_Ticket ջան, իսկ դու գիտես որ մենք ունենք ԲԱԶՄԱՀԱՏՈՐ "Հայ ժողովրդական հեքիաթներ" շարքը, ուր ամփոփված են ողջ պատմական Հայաստանի տարածքից ծաղկաքաղ արած հեքիաթները, որոնք ի զարմանս ինձ, շատ ավելի պատկերավոր ու հետաքրքիր են, քան ռուսական այլոնկաները ու կոշիկներով կատուները..... իսկ հայրենասիրություն սերմանելը փոքր տարիքում Մուսա լեռան 40 օրը կարդալ ստիպելը չի.... մի քիչ ծայրահեղացրել ես..... Նարեկացին անգիր չեն սովորում .... Նարեկացու գրածը աղոթքի ա նման.... դա պիտի զգաս..... 

Հ.Գ.  իսկ գիտես, որ Նարեկացուն կարելի է համարել Ռենեսանսի ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ներկայացուցիչը ԱՇԽԱՐՀՈՒՄ??  :Wink:  ու գիտես ինչու??

----------

Արիացի (17.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, ես արդեն նախորդ գրառման մեջ ասացի: Մինչև Րաֆֆի կարդալու մակարդակի հասնելը, հայ երիտասարդն արդեն սովորում է, որ արտասահմանյան գրականությունն ավելի լավն է, քան հայկականը:


Անձամբ ինձ ոչ ընտանիքում, ոչ էլ դպրոցում նման բան չեն սովորացրել: Ցանկացած տարիքային խմբի համար էլ հայ գրող կա. սկսած Խնկո Ապերից, շարունակած Մխիթար Գոշ ու Վարդան Այգեկցով ու վերջացրած Գրիգոր Նարեկացիով:

----------

Լեռնցի (17.09.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Դե եթե անձի համար ընտանիք  հասկացությունից ավելի բարձր արժեք չկա, այդ դեպքում մոտեցումը պարզ է: Բայց չէ որ ընտանիքը ազգի եվ պետության կորիզն է:Եթե բոլորը մեկնեն արտերկիր եվ ամուսնանան այլազգու հետ, մեր ազգը շատ արագ կձուլվի: Ցավոք հայերի մեծ մասի արժեհամակարգում Հայրենիք եվ ազգասիրություն հասկացությունը առանցքային տեղ չի զբաղեցնում:


Հաստատ բոլորը արտասահման չեն գնա, բոլոր դեպքերում խառն ամուսնության հավանականությունը ավելի քիչ է, ես դա նշել էի: Ես հայրենասեր չեմ ու հայրենիքն ինձ համար հպարտանալաու կամ արժևորելու համար չէ: Ես անում եմ այնպես, ինչպես ինքս ուզում ու ճիշտ եմ համարում: Բայցևայնպես, գենետիկորեն կապված եմ այս ազգին, այդ պատճառով էլ ինձ համար այլացգիների հետ դժվար է ընդհանրություններ գտնել:
Ասեմ, որ իմ ունեցած հնարավորությունները հաշվի առնելով, ես շատ անգամներ կարող էի չվերադառնալ, փաստորեն էդքան էլ հեշտ չի: 
Մյուս կողմից, եթե մարդն իր գենետիկ ազգին շատ կապված չի ու այլազգիի հետ է կապվել, դա իր՝ ո՛չ հայկական լինելուց է, գոնե մեր պատկերացումներով, այքան էլ հայկական մտածելակերպ չունի: Հետևաբար նման մարդկանցով չի, որ մեր պետության կորիզը պիտի արտահայտվի:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինչ վերաբերվում է էքսպանսիային, այստեղ համաձայն եմ Հայկօյի հետ: Կարևորը ոչ թե զտարյունությունն է, այլ մշակույթը: Եթե մարդը պատկանում է հայկական մշակույթին ապա նա հայ է, անկախ մաշկի գույնից, բոյից և այլ գենետիկական հատկանիշներից: Ռուսների մոտ օրինակ դա լավ է ստացվում, և հենց այդ եղանակով են իրենք շատացել: Ես մարդ գիտեմ, որ հայրը հայ է, մայրը ինչ-որ հյուսիս-կովկասյան ազգից է, սակայն այդ աղջիկը ծնվել և մեծացել է Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում, և իրեն համարում է ռուս, չնայած ոչ հոր կողմից է ռուս, ոչ մոր: Սակայն այնքան լավ է ծանոթ ռուսական մշակույթին, որ ավելի շատ իրավունք ունի ռուս կոչվելու, քան բազմաթիվ այլ զտարյուն ռուսներ:

----------


## davidus

> Բնավ ոչ: Մենք՝ հայերս, պիտի տրոյական վիրուսի նման տարածվենք աշխարհով մեկ: Ու դրա համար հարկավոր է մեր զինանոցում ունենալ որպես նեգրոիդ, մոնղոլոիդ, ուզբեկ, չեչեն, էսկիմոս, մեքսիկ ու արաբ ծպտված հայեր, էն անգլիացի-ամերիկացիների մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: Ուղղակի անչափ կարևոր է, որ մեր այդ կենսաբանական զենքերը ճկութի երկար եղունգ ու ոսկի ատամ ունենան: Մնացածն արդեն տեխնիկայի հարց է. դիվերսիոն խայտաբղետ ջոկատը թափանցում է համապատասխան երկիր, ամուսնանում, բալկոններն առաջ տալիս, փողոցային երթևեկությունը հարամում, փողոցները ք@քմեջ անում, ամենուր բուրդ չփխում ու թութ թափ տալիս, ու տվյալ քաղաքակրթացված երկիրն արդեն կարող ենք կցել ՀՀ-ի տարածքին: Այսպիսով՝  հայերով շատ արագ գրավում ենք ողջ երկրագունդը:


այոոոոո....  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up: 
իսկ մինչ այդ սուտի զարգացած հայերը երկրի սրտում դեմագոգությամբ են զբաղվում, քանդում պետականությունը ու վազելինը ձեռքներին վազում դեպի պայծառ ապագա, բա  :Wink:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ռուսների մոտ օրինակ դա լավ է ստացվում, և հենց այդ եղանակով են իրենք շատացել: Ես մարդ գիտեմ, որ հայրը հայ է, մայրը ինչ-որ հյուսիս-կովկասյան ազգից է, սակայն այդ աղջիկը ծնվել և մեծացել է Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում, և իրեն համարում է ռուս, չնայած ոչ հոր կողմից է ռուս, ոչ մոր: Սակայն այնքան լավ է ծանոթ ռուսական մշակույթին, որ ավելի շատ իրավունք ունի ռուս կոչվելու, քան բազմաթիվ այլ զտարյուն ռուսներ:


Այո, ռուսները ձուլել են, այլ ոչ թե ձուլվել են: Իսկ մեկ միլիոն հայերի Ռուսաստանում բնակվելու փաստը խոսում է այն մասին, որ կրկին իրենք են մեզ ձուլելու, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը: Իսկ հայերը   գրին քարտ շահելու մոլեռանդ  երազանքով են  մտնում անկողին:

----------


## davidus

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է էքսպանսիային, այստեղ համաձայն եմ Հայկօյի հետ: Կարևորը ոչ թե զտարյունությունն է, այլ մշակույթը: Եթե մարդը պատկանում է հայկական մշակույթին ապա նա հայ է, անկախ մաշկի գույնից, բոյից և այլ գենետիկական հատկանիշներից: Ռուսների մոտ օրինակ դա լավ է ստացվում, և հենց այդ եղանակով են իրենք շատացել: Ես մարդ գիտեմ, որ հայրը հայ է, մայրը ինչ-որ հյուսիս-կովկասյան ազգից է, սակայն այդ աղջիկը ծնվել և մեծացել է Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում, և իրեն համարում է ռուս, չնայած ոչ հոր կողմից է ռուս, ոչ մոր: Սակայն այնքան լավ է ծանոթ ռուսական մշակույթին, որ ավելի շատ իրավունք ունի ռուս կոչվելու, քան բազմաթիվ այլ զտարյուն ռուսներ:


Հայկօն խորը սարկազմով ա գրել պոստը... դա աչք ա ծակում... 
բայց դե մենք ուրիշին մեզանով անելու ԱՐՀԵՍՏ/ԱՐՎԵՍՏ չգիտենք, ու ավելի շուտ մենք ենք ուրիշի կաղապարն ընդունում, քան ստիպում ուրիշին, որ մեզ հարմարվի..... խնդիր տեսնում ես այստեղ, չէ??

Հ.Գ. ճիշտ ես, քո նշած դեպքերը բացառիկ չեն /աղջկա մասին/... բայց դա ռուսին երբեք չի խանգարի տեղը եկած պահին նրան чернож*пая ասելուց ու հիշացնելուց, որ նա ռուս չի....

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

davidus ջան, դե եթե այդպիսի հզոր մշակույթ ունենայինք, ինչպիսին դուք եք ներկայացնում, այդ պրոցեսն ավտոմատ կկատարվեր, ուրիշներն իրենք կցանկանային հայանալ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես հայրենասեր չեմ ու հայրենիքն ինձ համար հպարտանալաու կամ արժևորելու համար չէ: Ես անում եմ այնպես, ինչպես ինքս ուզում ու ճիշտ եմ համարում:


Արա այնպես ինչպես ինքդ ես ճիշտ համարում, բայց չսպասես, որ բոլորը քեզ նման են մտածելու, այլ ազգերը իրենց հայրենիքը  կառուցում են առաջին հերթին իրենց համար, այլ ոչ թե՝ ազգային կողմնորոշումից չունեցող, նոր հայրենիք փնտրող անհատների համար,եվ չկարծես թե ինչ որ  ազգ  գրկաբաց  այլ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ պիտի իր գիրկն ընդունի: Եվ իզուր չէ, որ Ռուսաստանում նացիիստների բանակը գնալով  շատանում է:

----------


## davidus

> davidus ջան, դե եթե այդպիսի հզոր մշակույթ ունենայինք, ինչպիսին դուք եք ներկայացնում, այդ պրոցեսն ավտոմատ կկատարվեր, ուրիշներն իրենք կցանկանային հայանալ:


մի գրառում վերև կարդա, գրել եմ դրա պատճառը....... հարազատ ջան, տեսնում ես, մեր մշակույթի մասին իմ գրած կցկտուր խոսքերը դու համարում ես ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՆԵԼ..... իսկ պատկերացնում ես ինչպիսին կլինի տպավորությունդ, երբ դա անի մեր մշակույթի իսկական գիտակ ու հիրավի այն ներկայացնի իր ողջ գեղեցկությամբ.......  :Love:

----------

Չամիչ (17.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Հայ ազգի մեջ դարերով միշտ էլ եղել են այնպիսիները, որոնց համար խորթ է եղել հայկականը: Ցավոք սրտի նման մարդիկ իմ կարծիքով հայերի մեջ շատ ավելի շատ են, քան մնացած ազգերի մեջ: Նման մարդիկ օտարածին բաներից գայթակղվում են, իսկ սեփականից վանվում: Բայց մի դրական բան կա, նման մարդիկ միշտ արագ հեռացել են հայկականությունից ու վերածվել օտարի: Հենց սա է պատճառը, որ հայերի թվաքանակը, վերջին 2 հազարամյակում մինչև 20-րդ դարի սկիզբը գործնականում չի աճել: Քանի որ հեռացողներ շատ են եղել: Ինչպես ասում են վատը հեռացել է մնացել է լավը: Ու գործնականում սրա դրականը այն է, որ հայերը համարյա առանց փոփոխության պահպանել են իրենց գենետիկ կոդը: Մի քանի որ առաջ Շահումյանի շրջանի մի փախստական տատիկ էր հեռուստացույցով խոսում և ասում էր, որ իրենց մոտ եղել են աղջիկներ, որոնք կնության են գնացել թուրքի, բայց երբեք ոչ մի տղամարդ կնության չի առել թուրք աղջկա: Սա հայ տղամարդու ճիշտ մտածելակերպն է: Այսինքն օտարազգին մեր մոտ մուտք չի գործել, մեզնից է օտարներին գնացել:
*Եվ հետևաբար, սիրելի հայրենակիցներ. եթե նենց է ստացվել, որ ճար չունեք ու ձեր սիրտը, ձեր միտքը ու ձեր հոգին, ինչու չէ նաև մարմինը պատկանում է ինչ-որ օտարազգիի, ապա իմ խնդրանքն է, գնալ և ապրել այդ օտարի հայրենիքում: Բարին ընդ ձեզ:*

----------

davidus (17.09.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հ.Գ. ճիշտ ես, քո նշած դեպքերը բացառիկ չեն /աղջկա մասին/... բայց դա ռուսին երբեք չի խանգարի տեղը եկած պահին նրան чернож*пая ասելուց ու հիշացնելուց, որ նա ռուս չի....





> Եվ իզուր չէ, որ Ռուսաստանում նացիիստների բանակը գնալով շատանում է:


Իրականում այս հարցի մասին մարդկանց պատկերացումները շատ խեղաթյուրված են, ռուս նացիստներն այնքան շատ չեն, որքան կարող է թվալ ինտերնետում հոդվածներ կամ ֆորումներ կարդալիս, հավատացեք ինձ որպես ռուսների հետ շատ շփված մարդու:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Արա այնպես ինչպես ինքդ ես ճիշտ համարում, բայց չսպասես, որ բոլորը քեզ նման են մտածելու, այլ ազգերը իրենց հայրենիքը  կառուցում են առաջին հերթին իրենց համար, այլ ոչ թե՝ ազգային կողմնորոշումից չունեցող, նոր հայրենիք փնտրող անհատների համար,եվ չկարծես թե ինչ որ  ազգ  գրկաբաց  այլ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ պիտի իր գիրկն ընդունի: Եվ իզուր չէ, որ Ռուսաստանում նացիիստների բանակը գնալով  շատանում է:


Կներես, չէի ասում, որ էդպես պատրաստվում եմ լքել, հենց ուզում էի հակառակն ասել, որ ինքս չեմ կարող գնալ ու այլ երկրին հարմարվել: Ասացի չէ՞, որ չի ստացվում ինձ մոտ:
Էն մարդկանց անունից էի ասում, որոնք դրան պատրաստ են, այսինքն՝ էդքան էլ կապված չեն իրենց հայրենիքին:
Օրինակ՝ ոմանք ավելի լավ են իրենց զգում այլազգիների մեջ, իրենց խնդիրն է, թե ոնց կդիմակայեն այլ օրենքների:
Բայց կարծում եմ, որ մեր խնդիրը չի նրանց վատ վերաբերվելը, արգելելը կամ քարոզելը:
Նույնիսկ իրավունքը դրա չունենք:

----------


## davidus

One_Way_Ticket ջան, դրանց քանակը, արի համաձայնի, առանձնապես կապ չունի.... կարևորը ՎԱԽՆ է, որ շատ հաջող կերպով կարողացել են սերմանել....

----------


## Արիացի

> Իրականում այս հարցի մասին մարդկանց պատկերացումները շատ խեղաթյուրված են, ռուս նացիստներն այնքան շատ չեն, որքան կարող է թվալ ինտերնետում հոդվածներ կամ ֆորումներ կարդալիս, հավատացեք ինձ որպես ռուսների հետ շատ շփված մարդու:


Ըհը: Իրականում այն հարցի մասին, թե հայ մշակույթը աղքատիկ է ու թույլ, պատկերացումները շատ խեղաթյուրված են ու դա այնքան էլ աղքատիկ չի, ինչքան կարող է թվալ ռուսների հետ շատ շփված մարդուն: Հավատացեք ինձ, որպես հայերի հետ շատ շփված մարդու:  :Wink:

----------

davidus (17.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իրականում այս հարցի մասին մարդկանց պատկերացումները շատ խեղաթյուրված են, ռուս նացիստներն այնքան շատ չեն, որքան կարող է թվալ ինտերնետում հոդվածներ կամ ֆորումներ կարդալիս, հավատացեք ինձ որպես ռուսների հետ շատ շփված մարդու:


միգուցե ասես, որ Ռուսաստանում նացիստների կողմից սպանված հայերի թիվն էլ շատ չէ՞՞՞ :Shok: 
Ինչքան էլ որ կան, հերիք է, որ Ռուսաստանաբնակ կովկասցիներին ահ ու սարսափի մեջ պահեն:

----------


## davidus

> Օրինակ՝ ոմանք ավելի լավ են իրենց զգում այլազգիների մեջ, իրենց խնդիրն է, թե ոնց կդիմակայեն այլ օրենքների:
> Բայց կարծում եմ, որ մեր խնդիրը չի նրանց վատ վերաբերվելը, արգելելը կամ քարոզելը:
> Նույնիսկ իրավունքը դրա չունենք:


Ֆոտոն ջան, սա ավելի շուտ ոչ թե խնդիր է, այլ հորդոր, մեր հայրենիքում մեզ պահպանելու.... ինչ ուզում ես ասա, եթե մարդու մեջ արմատավորված է օտար բարքերը սեփականից բարձր դասելը, նրան դժվար է հետ բերելը.... բայց փորձելը պետք է, նույնիսկ անհրաժեշտ....

----------

Արիացի (17.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մի քանի որ առաջ Շահումյանի շրջանի մի փախստական տատիկ էր հեռուստացույցով խոսում և ասում էր, որ իրենց մոտ եղել են աղջիկներ, որոնք կնության են գնացել թուրքի, բայց երբեք ոչ մի տղամարդ կնության չի առել թուրք աղջկա: Սա հայ տղամարդու ճիշտ մտածելակերպն է: Այսինքն օտարազգին մեր մոտ մուտք չի գործել, մեզնից է օտարներին գնացել:


Արիացի ջան, ուրախանալու առանձնապես շատ առիթ չկա: Շատ հաճախ հայ տղամարդու «ճիշտ» մտածելակերպն է, որ ստիպում է  հայ աղջիկներին այդպես  մոլեռանդորեն արտասահման  վազել:
Տղամարդկանց ձեռքին է երկրի ղեկը, իսկ իրենք  մեծ հաշվով զբաղված են աթոռի կռիվ տալով: Իսկ կինն էլ բնազդորեն փնտրում է իր ապագա զավակների բարեկեցությունը ապահովող ուժեղ կողակից:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> One_Way_Ticket ջան, դրանց քանակը, արի համաձայնի, առանձնապես կապ չունի.... կարևորը ՎԱԽՆ է, որ շատ հաջող կերպով կարողացել են սերմանել....


Վախը հետևյալ կերպ է առաջանում: Նացիզմի երևույթը իրոք կա: Հայը լսում է դրա մասին, մտնում է ինտերնետ, փնտրում ինչ կա չկա այդ թեմայով: Ու քանի որ ոչ նացիստ ռուսը չի մտնում ֆորումներ ու գրում, որ ինքը նորմալ կովկասցիներին նորմալ է վերաբերվում, իսկ նացիստները, որոնք կյանքում որպես կանոն անհաջողակ մարդիկ են, ամբողջ օրը նստած են ֆորումներում ու քֆրտում են այլազգիներին, ապա տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ռուսների մեծամասնությունը շովինիստ է:




> միգուցե ասես, որ Ռուսաստանում նացիստների կողմից սպանված հայերի թիվն էլ շատ չէ՞՞՞
> Ինչքան էլ որ կան, հերիք է, որ Ռուսաստանաբնակ կովկասցիներին ահ ու սարսափի մեջ պահեն:


Այո, Չամիչ ջան, շատ չէ: Դու համեմատիր թե քանի հոգի է օրական զոհվում ասենք ճանապարհա-տրանսպորտային վթարից, կտեսնես, որ շատ չէ: Չհաշված, որ երբ Ռուսաստանում օտարազգի է սպանվում, միանգամից սկսում են ազգային մոտիվներից խոսել, չնայած սպանության մոտիվը իրականում կարող էր այլ լինել: Ընդհանրապես, նացիզմի թեման ԶԼՄ-ներում արհեստականորեն ուռչեցվում է: Դե ում է դա ձեռնտու, դժվար չէ հասկանալ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, ուրախանալու առանձնապես շատ առիթ չկա: Շատ հաճախ հայ տղամարդու «ճիշտ» մտածելակերպն է, որ ստիպում է  հայ աղջիկներին այդպես  մոլեռանդորեն արտասահման  վազել:
> Տղամարդկանց ձեռքին է երկրի ղեկը, իսկ իրենք  մեծ հաշվով զբաղված են աթոռի կռիվ տալով: Իսկ կինն էլ բնազդորեն փնտրում է իր ապագա զավակների բարեկեցությունը ապահովող ուժեղ կողակից:


Չամիչ ջան, դա լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր է ու իմ կարծիքով աթոռակռիվը ու մյուս բնական արատները ազգային պատկանելություն չունեն ու ամեն տեղ էլ նույնն են: Նենց որ, չեմ կարծում, թե հայ տղաների բարքերն են պատճառ, որ հայ աղջիկները գնում են դուրս:

----------


## davidus

> Տղամարդկանց ձեռքին է երկրի ղեկը, իսկ իրենք մեծ հաշվով զբաղված են աթոռի կռիվ տալով: Իսկ կինն էլ բնազդորեն փնտրում է իր ապագա զավակների բարեկեցությունը ապահովող ուժեղ կողակից:


 :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   ակամայից մի խոսք հիշեցի..... /կներեք որ ռուսերենա/
отец пахан, мать стирает и гладит, дети молчат и боятся..  իդեալական ընտանիքի մոդել  :LOL: 
բայց դե արիու տես  թե ինչքան թիթեռնիկներ են վազում պետական չինովնիկներիի հետևից.....տարբեր են մտածելակերպերը, բայց  առողջ մտածելակերպով մարդիկ իրար բազմության մեջ էլ կգտնեն....

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, դա լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր է ու իմ կարծիքով աթոռակռիվը ու մյուս բնական արատները ազգային պատկանելություն չունեն ու ամեն տեղ էլ նույնն են: Նենց որ, չեմ կարծում, թե հայ տղաների բարքերն են պատճառ, որ հայ աղջիկները գնում են դուրս:


Կարծու՞մ ես, բայց  օրինակ Վարդան Պետրոսյանը այդպես չի կարծում, նրա   բոլոր ներկայացումները հենց նվիրված են հայ տղամարդու բարքերի  մերկացմանը: Շատ լավ կլիներ, որ նրա նման՝  անկեղծ խոսքի սիրահարները ավելի շատ լինեին: Համոզված եմ ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի արագ կրարգավորվեր: նախ եվ առաջ, բոլոր անհաջողությունների պատճառը եկեք մեր ներսում փնտրենք:

----------


## Արիացի

> Կարծու՞մ ես, բայց  օրինակ Վարդան Պետրոսյանը այդպես չի կարծում, նրա   բոլոր ներկայացումները հենց նվիրված են հայ տղամարդու բարքերի  մերկացմանը: Շատ լավ կլիներ, որ նրա նման  անկեղծ խոսքի սիրահարները ավելի շատ լինեին: Համոզված եմ ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի արագ կրարգավորվեր: նախ եվ առաջ, բոլոր անհաջողությունների պատճառը եկեք մեր ներսում փնտրենք:


Վարդան Պետրոսյանը իմ համեստ կարծիքով չի կարող ոչ իմանալ, ոչ էլ մերկացնել հայ տղամարդու բարքերը այն պարզ պատճառով, որ նա ապրում է Հայաստանից դուրս:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Վարդան Պետրոսյանը իմ համեստ կարծիքով չի կարող ոչ իմանալ, ոչ էլ մերկացնել հայ տղամարդու բարքերը այն պարզ պատճառով, որ նա ապրում է Հայաստանից դուրս:


Կարող ես մնալ քո դիրքորոշմանը, շարունակաենք աչք փակել թագավոր տղեքի ֆենոմենի վրա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Կարող ես մնալ քո դիրքորոշմանը, շարունակաենք աչք փակել թագովոր տղեքի ֆենոմենի վրա:


Չամիչ ջան, թագավոր տղերքը ու մնացած արատավոր երևույթների կրողները փոքրամասնություն են կազմում և դրա վրա շատ լուրջ ուշադրություն կենտրոնացնել պետք չի:

----------


## davidus

> Վախը հետևյալ կերպ է առաջանում: Նացիզմի երևույթը իրոք կա: Հայը լսում է դրա մասին, մտնում է ինտերնետ, փնտրում ինչ կա չկա այդ թեմայով: Ու քանի որ ոչ նացիստ ռուսը չի մտնում ֆորումներ ու գրում, որ ինքը նորմալ կովկասցիներին նորմալ է վերաբերվում, իսկ նացիստները, որոնք կյանքում որպես կանոն անհաջողակ մարդիկ են, ամբողջ օրը նստած են ֆորումներում ու քֆրտում են այլազգիներին, ապա տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ռուսների մեծամասնությունը շովինիստ է:


վախի առաջացման մոդելդ մի քիչ թերի ա, թեկուզ նրանով, որ հաստատ փոքր ինչ տարիքովները ինտերնետներում ֆորումներ չեն քրքրում..... նրանք իրենց աչքի տեսածից են վախենում..... ավելի ազդեցիկ միջոցա... իսկ որ սովորական ռուսները կովկասցիներին նորմալ են վերաբերում, դրա հետ համաձայն եմ..... էլ չեմ ասում, որ եթե հանկարծ, ասենք եգիպտոս, գնում ես հանգստանալու, ու քո խմբի մեջ էլ ռուս աղջիկներ կանայք են լինում, նույնիսկ չես էլ չարչարվում ծանոթություն ստեղծես..... հերիք ա իմանան որ հայ ես....  :Blush:  ու........ սկսվեց.....  :Love:

----------


## davidus

> Վարդան Պետրոսյանը իմ համեստ կարծիքով չի կարող ոչ իմանալ, ոչ էլ մերկացնել հայ տղամարդու բարքերը այն պարզ պատճառով, որ նա ապրում է Հայաստանից դուրս:


հոոոոպ..... շատ կներես, բայց Վարդանին այդ առումով թերագնահատել պետք չի... ավելին, որ նա ընդամենը մի քանի տարի է, որ Հայաստանում չէ, առավել ևս, որ նա Յոնջլաղցի է  :Wink: .... դե պատկերացրու, թե ինչ քյառթու տեղ ա ապրել ու մեծացել..... ոնց կարա չիմանա???  :Cool:

----------


## Արիացի

> հոոոոպ..... շատ կներես, բայց Վարդանին այդ առումով թերագնահատել պետք չի... ավելին, որ նա ընդամենը մի քանի տարի է, որ Հայաստանում չէ, առավել ևս, որ նա Յոնջլաղցի է .... դե պատկերացրու, թե ինչ քյառթու տեղ ա ապրել ու մեծացել..... ոնց կարա չիմանա???


Դե էդ ա էլի, մենակ յոնջլախցիներին ա տեսել  :Jpit: 
Հ.Գ. Դա ընդամենը իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն էր: Վարդան Պետրոսյանը լավ արտիստ է, բայց նա ապրում է օտար շրջապատում ու չեմ համարում, թե կարող է ներկայացնել ներկայիս հայ իրականությունը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, թագավոր տղերքը ու մնացած արատավոր երևույթների կրողները փոքրամասնություն են կազմում և դրա վրա շատ լուրջ ուշադրություն կենտրոնացնել պետք չի:


Արիացի ջան, հեց սա է որ շատ լուրջ ուշադրության պետք է արժանանա:
Հայ տղամարդկանց առավաել քաղաքակիրթ մասը հիմնականում գլուխները կախ իրենց գործով են զբաղված: Իսկ, այսպես կոչված «թագավոր տղեքն» են որ շատ հաճախ բարքեր են թելադրում, շատ ու շատ երիտասարդների  համար՝ իրենց ստեղծած «крутвой»  կերպարով օրինակ են ծառայում:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

davidus ջան, չհասկացա, թե ինչ "աչքի տեսածի" մասին է խոսքը: Դու քո աչքով քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել, որ ռուսը որևէ մեկին չեռնաժոպի անվանի:

Ես անձամբ միայն մի այդպիսի տավարի եմ ճանաչում, երբ վեճի ժամանակ իր արգումենտները ավարտվում էին, անցնում էր ազգային մոտիվներով վիրավորանքների:

Կարծես թեմայից արդեն շատ շեղվեցինք:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, հեց սա է որ շատ լուրջ ուշադրության պետք է արժանանա:
> Հայ տղամարդկանց առավաել քաղաքակիրթ մասը հիմնականում գլուխները կախ իրենց գործով են զբաղված: Իսկ, այսպես կոչված «թագավոր տղեքն» են որ շատ հաճախ բարքեր են թելադրում, շատ ու շատ երիտասարդների  համար՝ իրենց ստեղծած «крутвой»  կերպարով օրինակ են ծառայում:


Իմ կարծիքով, նման մարդիկ ոչ մի նորմալ մարդու չեն կարող բարքեր թելադրել: Ու ինչքան քիչ ուշադրություն դարձվի նման մարդկանց, այնքան շուտ նրանք կպակասեն մեր շարքերից:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Վարդան Պետրոսյանը լավ արտիստ է, բայց նա ապրում է օտար շրջապատում ու չեմ համարում, թե կարող է ներկայացնել ներկայիս հայ իրականությունը:


Շատ տիպիկ ներկայացնում է հայ իրականությունը եվ այն քչերից է, որ իր ներկայացումներում չի մոռանում  մեծարել  հայ կնոջը:Ի դեպ նա ասել է, որ հենց հայ կնոջ  անսահման  ջանքերի շնորհիվ է, որ  քիչ թե շատ պահպանում ենք կեցության հավասարակշռությունը  եվ  լրիվ կործանման չենք մատնվում:

----------

Ribelle (17.09.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ֆոտոն ջան, սա ավելի շուտ ոչ թե խնդիր է, այլ հորդոր, մեր հայրենիքում մեզ պահպանելու.... ինչ ուզում ես ասա, եթե մարդու մեջ արմատավորված է օտար բարքերը սեփականից բարձր դասելը, նրան դժվար է հետ բերելը.... բայց փորձելը պետք է, նույնիսկ անհրաժեշտ....


Հորդորը կարող է հակառակ էքեկտ ունենալ: Իմ դեպքում հաստատ էդպես է:
Ամեն բանի ապացույց, գոնե բացատրություն է հարկավոր: Իսկ պրակտիկայից ավելի լավ ապացույց ոչ մեկ դեռ չի հնարել:
Իմ ցանկությունն է, որ բոլոր մարդիկ էլ հնարավորություն ունենան երկրից դուրս գալու, այլ բարքերի ծանոթանալու, նույնիսկ որոշ ժամանակ էլ ապրելու: Դրանից հետո ոմանք կգամվեն իրենց հայրենիքին ու հաստատ իսկապես կարժևորեն իրենց ունեցածը: Ոչ թե սուտ հայրենասիրական թեզեր կկարդան, թե հայրենիքը չեն լքի, իսկ ցանկացած հնարավոր պահի երկրից գնան: Իմ շրջապատում ինձ նախանձով նայողները շատ են եղել, որ տարբեր երկրներում եղել եմ: Իրենք չեն էլ հասկանում, թե ինչի՞ եմ հետ եկել: Բայց իմ մեկնումները ինձ իմ երկրին ավելի են կապել: Ոչ մեկը դա չէր հասկացնի ինձ: 
Դուք առաջարկում եք, որ պրոպագանդա լինի, իսկ դա ենթագիտակցորեն մարդկանց կառավարելն է: Ես ինձ այդ իրավունքը չեմ վերապահում:

----------

Chuk (17.09.2009), davidus (17.09.2009), Տատ (17.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

> davidus ջան, չհասկացա, թե ինչ "աչքի տեսածի" մասին է խոսքը: Դու քո աչքով քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել, որ ռուսը որևէ մեկին չեռնաժոպի անվանի:
> 
> Ես անձամբ միայն մի այդպիսի տավարի եմ ճանաչում, երբ վեճի ժամանակ իր արգումենտները ավարտվում էին, անցնում էր ազգային մոտիվներով վիրավորանքների:
> 
> Կարծես թեմայից արդեն շատ շեղվեցինք:


One_Way_Ticket ջան, հավատա, օդի մեջ չեմ կրակում որ ասում եմ...  :Wink: 
իսկ դու, որպես ռուսների  հետ բավականին շատ շփված մի մարդ, մինչև հիմա չես ըմբռնել, որ ռուսի հետ վեճ անել անիմաստ ա... նախ վիճելու բան չկա, վիրավորեց, տուր գլուխը ջարդի, էտ լեզուն շատ լավ են հասկանում,  հետո էլ ասածդ պիտի տեղ հասնի որ վիճես..... թեմայից չշեղվելու համար ասեմ, որ ըստ իմ սուբյեկտիվ ըմբռնումների, ռուս ընտանիքները, իբրև ՌՈՒՍ, հենց կանայք են պահում... ու համարյա ինձ ծանոթ բոլոր դեպքերում հայ տղամարդ ու ռուս կին զույգերի ընտանիքներում ռուսական բարքերը գերակշռում են.... նորից եմ ասում ,սա զու իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ահա, կրկին վերադառնանք մեր թեմային: Եվ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, պատճառը ո՞րն է, որ ռուսական բարքերը գերակշռում են:

----------


## davidus

> Հորդորը կարող է հակառակ էքեկտ ունենալ: Իմ դեպքում հաստատ էդպես է:
> Ամեն բանի ապացույց, գոնե բացատրություն է հարկավոր: Իսկ պրակտիկայից ավելի լավ ապացույց ոչ մեկ դեռ չի հնարել:
> Իմ ցանկությունն է, որ բոլոր մարդիկ էլ հնարավորություն ունենան երկրից դուրս գալու, այլ բարքերի ծանոթանալու, նույնիսկ որոշ ժամանակ էլ ապրելու: Դրանից հետո ոմանք կգամվեն իրենց հայրենիքին ու հաստատ իսկապես կարժևորեն իրենց ունեցածը: Ոչ թե սուտ հայրենասիրական թեզեր կկարդան, թե հայրենիքը չեն լքի, իսկ ցանկացած հնարավոր պահի երկրից գնան: Իմ շրջապատում ինձ նախանձով նայողները շատ են եղել, որ տարբեր երկրներում եղել եմ: Իրենք չեն էլ հասկանում, թե ինչի՞ եմ հետ եկել: Բայց իմ մեկնումները ինձ իմ երկրին ավելի են կապել: Ոչ մեկը դա չէր հասկացնի ինձ: 
> Դուք առաջարկում եք, որ պրոպագանդա լինի, իսկ դա ենթագիտակցորեն մարդկանց կառավարելն է: Ես ինձ այդ իրավունքը չեմ վերապահում:


 :Smile:  տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում...  այ տեսնում ես, հենց էտ զարմացողներին էլ պետք ա բացատրվի, որ հետ գալը ոչ միայն նորմալ ա, այլ անհրաժեշտ... իսկ պրոպագանդա իրականացնելը հայրենիքի անգնահատելիությունը ու անփոխարինելիությունը ՀԱՍԿԱՑՆԵԼՈՒ համար , այն էլ մեզ համար, ես բացասական երևույթ չեմ համարում.... վատ չի, երբ մարդը, թեկուզ ենթագիտակցորեն, ըս մեկ անգամ հիշում է, որ ատամներով պետք է կառչի հողից, սեփական հողից...

Հ.Գ. քեզ նախանձողներին էլ մի երկու քաղցր խոսք ասա.... չեմ սիրում նման մարդկանց  :Wink:

----------


## davidus

> Ահա, կրկին վերադառնանք մեր թեմային: Եվ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, պատճառը ո՞րն է, որ ռուսական բարքերը գերակշռում են:


հարազատ ջան, ախր գրել էի... պատճառը ուրիշին հարմարվելն է, որ թե սեփականը թելադրելը.... այ ես վերջինը պետք ա լավ սերտենք... ու հիմիկվանից....... 

լավ, քունս տարավ.... գնամ քնեմ... բարի գիշեր...  :Bye:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում...  այ տեսնում ես, հենց էտ զարմացողներին էլ պետք ա բացատրվի, որ հետ գալը ոչ միայն նորմալ ա, այլ անհրաժեշտ...


Բացատրելն անօգուտ է, գոնե համոզիչ չի , էս  :Huh: դեմքով պլշած նայում են ու ...




> իսկ պրոպագանդա իրականացնելը հայրենիքի անգնահատելիությունը ու անփոխարինելիությունը ՀԱՍԿԱՑՆԵԼՈՒ համար , այն էլ մեզ համար, ես բացասական երևույթ չեմ համարում.... վատ չի, երբ մարդը, թեկուզ ենթագիտակցորեն, ըս մեկ անգամ հիշում է, որ ատամներով պետք է կառչի հողից, սեփական հողից...


Այն մարդկանց, ում նկատի ունես, առանց դրա էլ կյանքը հեռու չի թողնում գնան երկրից:
Կներես, բայց ենթագիտակցորեն հիշելը «ոչխարային» մտածելակերպ է սերմանում:
Մարդ իր սեփական դիրքորոշումը պիտի ունենա: Ու իր կարծիքը պիտի կազմի ոչ թե ուրիշների կարծիքներով, ինչպես և շատերը անում են, այլ իր համոզմունքներից ելնելով:




> Հ.Գ. քեզ նախանձողներին էլ մի երկու քաղցր խոսք ասա.... չեմ սիրում նման մարդկանց


Քաղցր խոսքերն ասված են:  :Smile:

----------

davidus (17.09.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

davidus ջան, ըստ էության քո գրածը ոչինչ չի ասում: Հասկանալի է, որ ռուսական բարքերը քո նշած ընտանիքներում գերակշռում են, որովհետև հայը հարմարվում է, հարցն այն է, թե ինչու՞ է հարմարվում, ինչու՞ իրենը չի թելադրում: Սերտենք, լավ ես ասում, ինչպե՞ս սերտենք: Այ եթե ես էլ արտասահմանցու հետ ամուսնանամ, դժվար թե կարողանամ նրան հայացնել, քանի որ ինչպես նշեցի, ինքս հայկական մշակույթը չեմ սիրում: Բայց ինչու՞ է այդպես ստացվել, չէ՞ որ ինչպես դուք պնդում եք, մենք լիքը հիանալի գործեր ունենք: Պետք է նշեմ, որ քեռիներս ու մորաքույրներս, ում հետ մեծացել եմ (ծնողներս դժբախտաբար երկրաշարժին զոհվել են), ռուսական կրթություն ունեն, և ընտանիքում ինձ հայկական մշակույթին ծանոթացնող չի եղել, միայն դպրոցում: Իսկ դպրոցում թե ինչպես էին ծանոթացնում, արդեն նշեցի, Նարեկացի էին անգիր անել տալիս, առաջին տողից այն կողմ գնալ չէի կարողանում:

Ինչևէ, *ի սրտե* հաջողություն եմ մաղթում, քեզ, Արիացուն, և մյուսներին ճիշտ սերունդ դաստիարակելու հարցում (առանց կատակի կամ հեգնանքի): Ես արդեն "կորցրած սերունդ" եմ  :Wink: 

P.S. բարի գիշեր  :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

> հայ տղամարդ ու ռուս կին զույգերի ընտանիքներում ռուսական բարքերը գերակշռում են....


Դա հայ կամ ռուսի հարց չէ: Պարզապես ընտանիքում ՄՈՐ բարքերը գերակշռում են, նա է երեխաներով ու բարքերով զբաղվողը: Ռուս ամուսնի և հայ կնոջ երեխաներն ահագին հայ են: Կամ՝ իմոնք :Smile: :

----------

davidus (17.09.2009), Jarre (17.09.2009), Kita (17.09.2009), Երկնային (17.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (17.09.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Տատ ջան, ես այդպիսի մի ընտանիքի ճանաչում եմ (ռուս ամուսին, հայ կին), ապրել են Հայաստանում: Մինչև հիմա նրանց թոռներն անգամ ավելի շատ ռուս են, քան հայ:

Իսկ ռուսն ու հայը կապ ունի, այն էլ ոնց: Հայը ռուսերեն գիտի, իսկ ռուսը հայերեն չգիտի: Այսինքն, իրար հետ խոսում են ռուսերեն: Իսկ լեզուն ամենակարևոր հատկանիշներից մեկն է ազգությանը պատկանելիության հարցում:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> իսկ դու գիտես որ մենք ունենք ԲԱԶՄԱՀԱՏՈՐ "Հայ ժողովրդական հեքիաթներ" շարքը, ուր ամփոփված են ողջ պատմական Հայաստանի տարածքից ծաղկաքաղ արած հեքիաթները, որոնք ի զարմանս ինձ, շատ ավելի պատկերավոր ու հետաքրքիր են, քան ռուսական այլոնկաները ու կոշիկներով կատուները....


Բայց այդ հեքիաթներն այնքան խրթին լեզվով են գրված, որ շատ մանուկներ կգերադասեն կարդալ ավելի մատչելի գրված արկածային գրականության ստեղծագործություններ, քան հայկական բազմազաբ բարբառներով գրված այդ հեքիաթները, որոնք "թարգմանության" կարիք կունենան։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> հայ տղամարդ ու ռուս կին զույգերի ընտանիքներում ռուսական բարքերը գերակշռում են....


Ռուսական ընտանիքներում մայրիշխանություն է տիրում։ Ու դա փոխանցվում է քո ծանոթ ընտանիքներին։

----------


## Արիացի

> Բայց այդ հեքիաթներն այնքան խրթին լեզվով են գրված, որ շատ մանուկներ կգերադասեն կարդալ ավելի մատչելի գրված արկածային գրականության ստեղծագործություններ, քան հայկական բազմազաբ բարբառներով գրված այդ հեքիաթները, որոնք "թարգմանության" կարիք կունենան։


Երեխաները կարող են կարդալ Թումանյանի հեքիաթները, որոնք բարբառով չեն գրված և բոլորին էլ հասկանալի են: Մինչև հասցնեն Թումանյանի հեքիաթները կարդալ վերջացնել, հեքիաթ կարդալու տարիքը կանցնի:

----------


## davidus

> Ես արդեն "կորցրած սերունդ" եմ


բայց ինչի ես "կորած" ? ով ասեց? 
դպրոցի դերը շատ մեծա, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ու դա խնդիր է............ ինձ էլ, դպրոցում մաթեմատիկան այնպես դասավանդեցին, որ հիմա թվերի երեսին նույնիսկ չեմ կարողանում նայել....  :Jpit: 

իսկ տվածդ հարցերին շատ դժվար է պատասխանել, որովհետև խնդիրը շատ ավելի խորն ա, քան առաջին հայացքից կարող էր թվալ..... իսկ պատասխաններ պետք է գտնենք միասին, խելք խելքի տալով..... մի բուռ ենք մնացել..... էտ մի բուռն էլ որ իրար կորցնեն, երգներս երգված ա...

----------


## davidus

> Բայց այդ հեքիաթներն այնքան խրթին լեզվով են գրված, որ շատ մանուկներ կգերադասեն կարդալ ավելի մատչելի գրված արկածային գրականության ստեղծագործություններ, քան հայկական բազմազաբ բարբառներով գրված այդ հեքիաթները, որոնք "թարգմանության" կարիք կունենան։


ճիշտ ես, բայց դա էլ իր համն ու հոտը ունի...... պատկերացնում ես ինչ լավ կլիներ, եթե նախաձեռնություն լիներ, ու այդ հեքիաթներից լավագույնները մեր աշխարհաբարով մի հավաքածուի մեջ ներառվեին.....

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ ջան, ես այդպիսի մի ընտանիքի ճանաչում եմ (ռուս ամուսին, հայ կին), ապրել են Հայաստանում: Մինչև հիմա նրանց թոռներն անգամ ավելի շատ ռուս են, քան հայ:
> 
> Իսկ ռուսն ու հայը կապ ունի, այն էլ ոնց: Հայը ռուսերեն գիտի, իսկ ռուսը հայերեն չգիտի: Այսինքն, իրար հետ խոսում են ռուսերեն: Իսկ լեզուն ամենակարևոր հատկանիշներից մեկն է ազգությանը պատկանելիության հարցում:


Թիկետ, դա ավելի շուտ բացառություն է, քան օրենք: Էն էլ Հայաստանում ապրող (իմ ճանաչած) ռուս կանայք հրաշալի սովորում են հայերեն, կիսուր կիսրարը կստիպեն, եթե ոչ՝ ամուսինը: Նրանց երեխաները սկզբից ռուս հեշտ աղջկա տպավորություն են թողնում, հետո պարզվում է՝ կռուտոյ նազ անող հայեր:

Մի ծանոթ ունեմ այստեղ, մեղրեցի աղջիկ է: Ամուսինը՝ գերմանացի (թերևս թեժ Մեղրու բարբառով խոսող), աղջիկներն այնքան հայ են, որ ես ամաչում եմ իմ աղչիկների ոչ այնքան հայ դաստիարակության համար: Ո՞նց ա հաջողացնում արգելել երեկոյան ուշ տուն վերադառնալ և այլն...

Ռուսաստանում (կամ այլ արտասահմանում) ապրելն ուրիշ՝ իհարկե միջավայրը կազմավորում է անձին, երբեմն ծնողից էլ ուժեղ:

Ցանկություն որ լինի՝ գրքեր կգտնվեն: Հեքիաթները ինքներդ կարդացեք երեխաին, հետո՝ Վիննի-Թուխի արկածները :Smile:  Երգեր երգեք օրօրոցային,

----------

Լուսաբեր (17.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բացատրելն անօգուտ է, գոնե համոզիչ չի , էս դեմքով պլշած նայում են ու ...


Իհարկե է բացատրելն անօգուտ է, պետք է *սերմանել*: իսկ սերմանելու պրոցեսը պետք է  սկսել դեռ օրորոցից էլ վաղ, երբ երեխան  մոր արգանդում  նոր-նոր է սկսում ձեվավորվել:Ասում եք ինչ ունենք: Վերջերս  հեռուստատեսությամբ  խոսում էր Շողակն ազգագրական համույթի  ղեկավար՝ Հասմիկը, ցավոք ազգանունը չեմ հիշում:Նա հսկայական աշխատանք է տարել մեր օրորոցային մշակույթի  ոլորտում:Հավաքել եվ ձայնագրել է հնուց մեզ ժառանգություն հասած  բազմաթիվ հրաշալի  հայկական օրորոցայիններ, որոնք ամեն մեկը մի  ամբողջ փիլիսոփայություն են: Հաղորդման ժամանակ  կինը  սրտի մեծ կսկիծով էր խոսում, ցավով նշում էր, որ  օտարազգիները  շատ ավելի մեծ հետաքրքրություն են  ցուցաբերում մեր մշակույթի հանդեպ, քան հենց մենք ինքներս: Արտասահմանում մեր օրորոցայինների ձայնագրությունները  մեծ հաջողությամբ վաճառվում են: Հսկայական մշակույթ ունենք, որից ոչ տեղյակ ենք, ոչ էլ օգտագործում ենք:
Ստեղից է պետք  սկսել ժողովուրդ ջան: :Smile:

----------

davidus (17.09.2009), One_Way_Ticket (17.09.2009), Ուլուանա (17.09.2009), Տատ (17.09.2009)

----------


## oldwolf

Ախր ինչպես ես իմ ազգի գեղեցիկ աղջիկների փոխարեն ամուսնանամ օտարազգի, օտար մշակույթի, օտար լեզվի աղջկա հետ.
ԵՐԲԵՔ ԵՐԲԵՔ

----------


## Հարդ

Դե եթե սեր կա, կարելի ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում աշխատեք չլինի: Կտրականապես դեմ չեմ, բայց կողմ էլ չեմ:

----------


## Տատ

> Դե եթե սեր կա, կարելի ա,


Միայն այդպես հնարավոր է, բայց պետք է պատրաստ լինել, որ տարիներ հետո նորմալ ամուսնական տարաձայնություններին լրացուցիչ անդուրություն է տալու ազգային տարբերությունը:

----------

Ribelle (19.09.2009), Չամիչ (31.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (19.09.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

> Միայն այդպես հնարավոր է, բայց պետք է պատրաստ լինել, որ տարիներ հետո նորմալ ամուսնական տարաձայնություններին լրացուցիչ անդուրություն է տալու ազգային տարբերությունը:


Էտ հաստատ:

----------


## urartu

ինչի չէ որ ասենք Բեյոնսեի :Vayreni:  :Love:  պես մի հատ սիրուն սեվամորթուհի լինի մեծ հաճույքով էլ, մի 2 տարով կամուսնանայի

----------


## Yeghoyan

> ինչի չէ որ ասենք Բեյոնսեի պես մի հատ սիրուն սեվամորթուհի լինի մեծ հաճույքով էլ, մի 2 տարով կամուսնանայի


 :Shok:  2 տարո՞վ 
ամուսնանալու 2 տարովը որնա՞

----------


## Tanamasi

> ինչի չէ որ ասենք Բեյոնսեի պես մի հատ սիրուն սեվամորթուհի լինի մեծ հաճույքով էլ, մի 2 տարով կամուսնանայի


Հարց է՝ ինքը քո հետ կամուսնանա՞ր 2 տրով։  :Tongue:

----------


## urartu

> 2 տարո՞վ
> ամուսնանալու 2 տարովը որնա՞


հա բա քանի տարով :Dntknw:

----------


## urartu

> Հարց է՝ ինքը քո հետ կամուսնանա՞ր 2 տրով։


պահ,կամուսնանար բա ինչ կաներ :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> հա բա քանի տարով


 :LOL: 

իսկ հիմա լուրջ :Cool:  մարդիկ ամուսնանում են ամբողջ կյանքի համար, և ոչ թե 2 տարվա :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Անլուրջ գրառումները դադարեցրեք։*

----------


## urartu

էտ կախված է նրանից թե ում հետ ես ամուսնանում, համ էլ սաղ կյանքտ մեկի կոխքին հո չես ապրելու, փոփոխությունները միշտ էլ լավ են

----------


## Հոգեվարք

Կտրականապես դեմ եմ, հայը պետք է ամուսնանա հայի հետ, ազգապահպանության հարցը առաջնային է, բայց արի ու տես՝ 21-րդ դարում ո՞վ է մտածում մեր դարերից եկած ու դեպի դարերը սլացող հայ ազգի մասին... :Sad:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Կտրականապես դեմ եմ, հայը պետք է ամուսնանա հայի հետ, ազգապահպանության հարցը առաջնային է, բայց արի ու տես՝ 21-րդ դարում ո՞վ է մտածում մեր դարերից եկած ու դեպի դարերը սլացող հայ ազգի մասին...


Քո ասածները կարևոր են, բայց ցավոք քչերն են դրանց մասին մտածում, կամ նայում առաջնայինին, իսկ երբ զգացմունք է լինում ամուսնանում են ում հետ ուզում են չնայելով ազգային պատկանելությանը:
Երբ մարդիկ սիրահարվում են մոռանում են ամեն ինչ, էլ ինչ ազգապահպանություն, էլ ինչ սլացող հայ ազգ  :Xeloq:

----------

Հարդ (02.11.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Քո ասածները կարևոր են, բայց ցավոք քչերն են դրանց մասին մտածում, կամ նայում առաջնայինին, իսկ երբ զգացմունք է լինում ամուսնանում են ում հետ ուզում են չնայելով ազգային պատկանելությանը:
> Երբ մարդիկ սիրահարվում են մոռանում են ամեն ինչ, էլ ինչ ազգապահպանություն, էլ ինչ սլացող հայ ազգ


Այո, ցավոք, երբ սիրահարվում ես, դու լրիվ կույր ես դառնում... :Sad:  Բայց մինչև ամուսնանալը օտարերկրացու հետ, բազմաթիվ խնդիրների հետ ես բախվում...մշակույթ, ավանդույթներ, կենցաղ և ամենակարևորը մտածելակերպ...Հասարակ մի բան,երբ եվրոպացու են նախընտրում  շատերը, ասենք օրինակ ֆրանսիացուն, այնուհետև այդ հայը ապրելով, վերաձևավորվելով տվյալ երկրում, կորցնում է ինչ որ տեղ իր ինքնությունը ու դառնում է նույնքան չոր ու սառը, ինչպես ֆրանսիացին...իմ կարծիքով եվրոպացին չի կարող այն ներքին ջերմությունը ունենալ ու կարողանալ փոխանցել, ինչպես որ հայը...

----------


## Անիրական

Թեման շատ լավն է ու շատ ակտուալ։ Իմ տեսակետը միշտ եղել է հետևյալը, որ հայ տղայից լավը չկա, բայց չես կարող միանշանակ ասել՝ ապագատ ինչպես կդասավորվի։ Եվ անկեղծ ասած ոչ շատ լավ եմ նայում էդ երևույթին, ոչ էլ շատ վատ։
Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպե՞ս  եք վերաբերվում այդ նույն երևույթին, երբ «տարազգիի» դերում հանդես են գալիս մեր փողոցներում օրեցոր շատացող պարսիկները կամ հնդիկները։ Հա, Հա, հենց նույն այն հնդիկները, որոնք ոչ այնքան կոկիկ են հագնվում, սովորում են բժշկական համալսարանում, կամ էն նույն պարսիկները, ովքեր քայլում են փողոցով և արժանանում եմ շատ ու շատ հայ տղաների ծաղրանքին :Sad:  Խոսքս հենց նրանց և հայ աղջիկների մտերմության մասին է, ի՞նչպես եք նայում այդ երևույթին։

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Թեման շատ լավն է ու շատ ակտուալ։ Իմ տեսակետը միշտ եղել է հետևյալը, որ հայ տղայից լավը չկա, բայց չես կարող միանշանակ ասել՝ ապագատ ինչպես կդասավորվի։ Եվ անկեղծ ասած ոչ շատ լավ եմ նայում էդ երևույթին, ոչ էլ շատ վատ։
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպե՞ս  եք վերաբերվում այդ նույն երևույթին, երբ *«տարազգիի»* դերում հանդես են գալիս մեր փողոցներում օրեցոր շատացող *պարսիկները կամ հնդիկները*։ Հա, Հա, հենց նույն այն հնդիկները, որոնք ոչ այնքան կոկիկ են հագնվում, սովորում են բժշկական համալսարանում, կամ էն նույն պարսիկները, ովքեր քայլում են փողոցով և արժանանում եմ շատ ու շատ հայ տղաների ծաղրանքին Խոսքս հենց նրանց և հայ աղջիկների մտերմության մասին է, ի՞նչպես եք նայում այդ երևույթին։


Ինչքան գիտեմ, պարսիկն ու հնդիկն էլ են օտարազգի:  :Huh:

----------

Արիացի (16.11.2009)

----------


## Անիրական

:LOL:  հա հա, գիտեմ, ես չասացի իրանք առանձին կատեգորիա են, նույն օտարազգի կատեգորիայի մեջ են մտնում, բայց գիտե՞ք, երբ խոսքը գնում է եվրոպացու մասին, սովորաբար դրական են արտահայտվում, իսկ երբ խոսքը գնում է իմ նկարագրած տղաների մասին, մի քիչ վերաբերմունքն ուրիշ ա նրանց հանդեպ։ Ուղղակի ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է նաև ակումբցիների կարծիքը այս հարցի վերաբերյալ։  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> հա հա, գիտեմ, ես չասացի իրանք առանձին կատեգորիա են, նույն օտարազգի կատեգորիայի մեջ են մտնում, բայց գիտե՞ք, երբ խոսքը գնում է եվրոպացու մասին, սովորաբար դրական են արտահայտվում, իսկ երբ խոսքը գնում է իմ նկարագրած տղաների մասին, մի քիչ վերաբերմունքն ուրիշ ա նրանց հանդեպ։ Ուղղակի ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է նաև *ակումբցիների կարծիքը այս հարցի վերաբերյալ*։


իբր ի՞նչ տարբերություն եվրոպացի թե՞ հնդիկ, կամ պարսիկ :Dntknw: իրենք էլ մարդ են, ու *օտարազգի* :Wink:

----------

Գևոր (17.11.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Կտրականապես դեմ եմ, հայը պետք է ամուսնանա հայի հետ, ազգապահպանության հարցը առաջնային է, բայց արի ու տես՝ 21-րդ դարում ո՞վ է մտածում մեր դարերից եկած ու դեպի դարերը սլացող հայ ազգի մասին...


Ի միջի այլոց, որ արյունը մի քիչ խառնվում ու թարմանում է, վատ չի, պարզապես լավ կլինի, որ օտարազգեցու հետ ամուսնացողը կարողանա էնպես անել, որ երեխաները իրենց հայ համարեն, կամ լինեն իրատես, համարեն 50% հայ, բայց կարողանան հայերեն խոսել։

----------

Amaru (16.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.11.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Ինչքան գիտեմ, պարսիկն ու հնդիկն էլ են օտարազգի:





> իբր ի՞նչ տարբերություն եվրոպացի թե՞ հնդիկ, կամ պարսիկիրենք էլ մարդ են, ու *օտարազգի*


_Երեխեք, լավ էլի… Տարբերություն կա, ու շատ մարդկանց համար կա, որովհետև ստեղ առաջ ա գալիս կրոնի հարցը: Քանի որ շատ մարդկանց համար կարող ա և ընդունելի լինի ամուսնությունը օտարազգիի հետ, որը նույն կրոնին ա դավանում, ինչ որ իրանք: Մյուս կողմից իրանք կարող ա դեմ լինեն, եթե կրոնի տարբերություն առաջ գա: Ու շատ բնական ա, որովհետև հետագայում երբ երեխաներ ունենան, իրանցից ամեն մեկը փորձելու ա սեփական կրոնը առաջ տանի, ու իր երեխային ըստ էդ կրոնի դաստիարակի: 

Իսկ թեմայի վերաբերյալ իմ կարծիքը. ինձ լրիվ մեկ ա ով ում հետ ա ամուսնանում, դա ամեն մեկի գործն ա: Ես ինքս չէի ցանկանա ոչ հայի հետ ամուսնանալ, բայց ոչ մի դեմ բան չունեմ ամուսնացողներին:_

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մենակ կրոնը չէ հարցը: Ես կասեի նույնիսկ առաջնային չէ կրոնը: Պատկերացրեք աղջիկը ընտրություն ունի` վրացի և շվեդ: Երկուսն էլ քրիստոնյա են: Ինչ եք կարծում, ու՞մ նա կընտրի  :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մենակ կրոնը չէ հարցը: Ես կասեի նույնիսկ առաջնային չէ կրոնը: Պատկերացրեք աղջիկը ընտրություն ունի` վրացի և շվեդ: Երկուսն էլ քրիստոնյա են: Ինչ եք կարծում, ու՞մ նա կընտրի


Ասա էտ աղջիկը ով է, կասեմ ում կընտրի:

----------

Ariadna (17.11.2009), Ուլուանա (17.11.2009)

----------


## Արամ

> Ասա էտ աղջիկը ով է, կասեմ ում կընտրի:


լավ տղու քուր :Smile:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Իրական պատմություն: Քրոջս ամուսինը Ուկրաինացի ա, ուղղափառ քրիստոնյա :Smile: : Ամուսնությանը ոչ ոք դեմ չի եղել, ծնողներիցս սկսած, քանի որ արդեն ճանաչում էին էդ մարդուն ու դեմ լինելու պատճառ չէր կարող լինել: Երեխան էլ կնքված ա մեր առաքելական եկեղեցում՝ հոր իսկ ցանկությամբ: :Smile: 

Ես ինքս էլ դեմ չեմ օտարազգիի  հետ ամուսնությանը :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

ինձ թվումա դրա մեջ բան չկա ուղակի մեր հին հայկական սովորույթա դա օտարերկրացու հետ չամուսանանալ բայց մարդիկ մոռանում են որ ժամանակները փոխվում են

----------


## NetX

Ժամանակին դեմ էի, բայց որ հիմա միհատ ուկռանացի լավ սիրուն ծիտիկ լինի տան օջախի պահած հարս կբերեմ  :LOL: , համ ազգը կշատանա, համ արյունը ափդեյթ կլինի ...  :Smile:

----------


## NetX

> Կտրականապես դեմ եմ, հայը պետք է ամուսնանա հայի հետ, ազգապահպանության հարցը առաջնային է, բայց արի ու տես՝ 21-րդ դարում ո՞վ է մտածում մեր դարերից եկած ու դեպի դարերը սլացող հայ ազգի մասին...


իսկ դու ուր էիր երբ դարերից գալով այդ դարերի ընթացքում արշավանքների ժամանակ հայերի մի մասը ասիմիլացիա էր լինում նվաճող ազգի հետ ՞ :Tongue:

----------

Ariadna (18.11.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> լավ տղու քուր


Էս տարբերակում աղջիկը ընդհանրապես բան չունի մտածելու, լավ ախպերը ու լավ ախպոր լավ ընկերները ընտրություն կկատարեն:  :Cool: 


Ամուսնություն օտարազգիի հետ դեմ չեմ, բայց մեկ- մեկ մարդ ծնվում ա չգիտի ինքը տաջիկ ա , ուդմուրտ, թե շատ գիտեմ ինչ: Կրոնը կարևոր ա ընտանիքի մեջ:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես , որ գլոբալ վերևից ես նայում, "սիրուն" ի՞նչ կրոն,  ի՞նչ ազգ ,ցեղ, նույնիսկ մոլորակ :ՃՃը   :LOL: , ոչ մի բան արգելք չպիտի հանդիսանա:

----------

aerosmith (18.11.2009), Ariadna (18.11.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

> Էս տարբերակում աղջիկը ընդհանրապես բան չունի մտածելու, լավ ախպերը ու լավ ախպոր լավ ընկերները ընտրություն կկատարեն: 
> 
> 
> Ամուսնություն օտարազգիի հետ դեմ չեմ, բայց մեկ- մեկ մարդ ծնվում ա չգիտի ինքը տաջիկ ա , ուդմուրտ, թե շատ գիտեմ ինչ: Կրոնը կարևոր ա ընտանիքի մեջ:
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես , որ գլոբալ վերևից ես նայում, "սիրուն" ի՞նչ կրոն,  ի՞նչ ազգ ,ցեղ, նույնիսկ մոլորակ :ՃՃը  , ոչ մի բան արգելք չպիտի հանդիսանա:


ապրես կարևորը սերնա, ու ես հաստատ կամուսնանամ թեկուզ չինուհու հետ , եթե մեջտեղում սերը անպակաս լինի։

----------


## Okamigo

Մեծ հաճույքով կամուսնանայի ճապոնուհու հետ,ավելի ճիշտ երջանիկ կլինեի

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի:
Դրախտն այն է, երբ ունես ռուս կին, գերմանական տուն, չինական ուտելիք և ամերիկական աշխատավարձ:
Իսկ երբ ունես ամերիկացի կին, գերմանական ուտելիք, չինական տուն և ռուսական աշխատավարձ, դա դժոխք է:

----------

Ariadna (20.11.2009), Rhayader (19.11.2009), Ribelle (19.11.2009), Ungrateful (19.11.2009), Yevuk (20.06.2011), Գևոր (18.11.2009), Հայկօ (21.11.2009), Ուլուանա (19.11.2009), Տրիբուն (22.11.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

Այ հեշտ եք ասում " կարևորը սերն ա " ,բայց դուք հեչ մտածել ե՞ք այն մասին թե արդյոք սերը բավական է ամուր ընտանիք կազմելու համար լինելով այդքան տարբեր միմյանցից: Օրինակ պատկերացրեք մի հատ Հրեա ամուսնանա մուսուլմանի հետ : Կոնկրետ ես  իրենց համատեղ կյանքը չեմ պատկերացնում,քանի որ նրանց մշակույթները,հայացքները շատ շատ տարբեր են : Եվ հետո ,բացի իրենց համատեղ կյանքից կան նաև երեխաները,այ երեխան ի՞նչ կրոնի կպատկանա հրեամուսուլմանակա՞ն...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այ հեշտ եք ասում " կարևորը սերն ա " ,բայց դուք հեչ մտածել ե՞ք այն մասին թե արդյոք սերը բավական է ամուր ընտանիք կազմելու համար լինելով այդքան տարբեր միմյանցից: Օրինակ պատկերացրեք մի հատ Հրեա ամուսնանա մուսուլմանի հետ : Կոնկրետ ես  իրենց համատեղ կյանքը չեմ պատկերացնում,քանի որ նրանց մշակույթները,հայացքները շատ շատ տարբեր են : Եվ հետո ,բացի իրենց համատեղ կյանքից կան նաև երեխաները,այ երեխան ի՞նչ կրոնի կպատկանա հրեամուսուլմանակա՞ն...


Մարիամ ջան, ինձ թվում է՝ քո կամ իմ պատկերացնելը տվյալ դեպքում էնքան էլ կարևոր չի, կարևորը՝ ամուսնացողները պատկերացնեն։ Եթե մարդիկ ամուսնանում են, ուրեմն երևի ինչ–որ փոխհամաձայնության գալիս են գոնե էդ պահին։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես ես էլ եմ դժվարությամբ պատկերացնում տարբեր մշակույթների համատեղումը, հատկապես երբ դրանք իրարից բավական հեռու են։ Ու համոզված եմ, որ էդ մշակութային տարբերությունները վաղ թե ուշ, այս կամ այն չափով իրենց զգացնելու են նույնիսկ ամենաերջանիկ ընտանիքներում, բայց դե կյանքում բացի դրանից, ուրիշ բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ ու դժվարություններ կան, որ մարդիկ ստիպված են հաղթահարել, ու թող ամեն զույգ ինքը որոշի, թե ինչքանով է ինքը պատրաստ դրանք հաղթահարել հանուն իր ընտանիքի երջանկության։ Ամեն դեպքում եղել են, կան ու կլինեն տարբեր ազգերի ամուսնություններ, որոնք կարելի է երջանիկ ու հաջողված համարել։ Եթե իսկապես սեր կա, մնացածը մեծ մասամբ հաղթահարելի է։

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Չինուհիների քննարկում հանդիսացող գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «Թեմայից դուրս, բայց հետաքրքիր կամ կարևոր գրառումներ»։ Խնդրում եմ այստեղ մնալ թեմայի սահմաններում՝ չշեղվելով կոնկրետ ազգությունների առանձնահատկությունները քննարկելու ուղղությամբ։*

----------


## KT'

> Ուզում եմ մի համեմատություն անել ...
> Երբ որ տղան է ամուսնանում այլազգի աղջկա հետ դա նույնն է ինչ որ պատուհանից դուրս թքես: Իսկ երբ որ աղջիկն է ամուսնանում այլազգի տղու հետ դա նույնն է ինչ որ պատուհանից ներս թքես: Երկու դեպքում էլ գործողությունը թքելն է, բայց ինչ պատուհանից դուրս թքես ինչ նե՞րս:
>   Դե տարբերությունն էլ թողնում եմ քո տրամաբանությանը  
> 
>    P.S.  Կներեք կոպիտ օրինակիս համար:


Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես այն մասին, որ տղաները /ինչքան էլ ասեն չէ/ շարունակում են անընդհատ դուրս թքոտել /անլեգալ/, իսկ աղջիկները մեկ անգամ /այն էլ լեգալ/..

----------


## Սելավի

> Այ հեշտ եք ասում " կարևորը սերն ա " ,բայց դուք հեչ մտածել ե՞ք այն մասին թե արդյոք սերը բավական է ամուր ընտանիք կազմելու համար լինելով այդքան տարբեր միմյանցից: Օրինակ պատկերացրեք մի հատ Հրեա ամուսնանա մուսուլմանի հետ : Կոնկրետ ես  իրենց համատեղ կյանքը չեմ պատկերացնում,քանի որ նրանց մշակույթները,հայացքները շատ շատ տարբեր են : Եվ հետո ,բացի իրենց համատեղ կյանքից կան նաև երեխաները,այ երեխան ի՞նչ կրոնի կպատկանա հրեամուսուլմանակա՞ն...


Մարիամ  ջան՝  Հրիան  մուսուլմանի  հետ  չի  ամուսնանա,  քանզի  մուսուլմանը՝  նշանակում  է  որ  այդ  մարդը  պատկանում  է  մուսուլմանական  կրոնին:
Բայց  եթե  այստեղից  հանենք  կրոն  հասկացողությունը,  տակը  կմնա  ընդամենը  տարբեր  ազգությամբ  մարդիկ:
Մեր  դիմացի  շենքում    Արաբը  ամուսնացելա  Հրիա  աղջկա  հետ  և  երկուսն  էլ  չեն  պատկանում  ոչ  մի  կրոնական  գաղափարախոսությանը:
Կոպիտ  ասած  թքած  ունեն  ցանկացած  կրոնի վրա  ու այդ  կրոնների  գծած  սահմանների   վրա:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.11.2009), Ariadna (20.11.2009), Askalaf (20.11.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

> Մարիամ  ջան՝  Հրիան  մուսուլմանի  հետ  չի  ամուսնանա,  քանզի  մուսուլմանը՝  նշանակում  է  որ  այդ  մարդը  պատկանում  է  մուսուլմանական  կրոնին:
> Բայց  եթե  այստեղից  հանենք  կրոն  հասկացողությունը,  տակը  կմնա  ընդամենը  տարբեր  ազգությամբ  մարդիկ:
> Մեր  դիմացի  շենքում    Արաբը  ամուսնացելա  Հրիա  աղջկա  հետ  և  երկուսն  էլ  չեն  պատկանում  ոչ  մի  կրոնական  գաղափարախոսությանը:
> Կոպիտ  ասած  թքած  ունեն  ցանկացած  կրոնի վրա  ու այդ  կրոնների  գծած  սահմանների   վրա:


պարզա :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Մենք հայերս, թվաքանակով շատ քիչ ենք, ու մենք կտրականապես պետք է դեմ լինենք օտարազգու հետ ամուսնությանը, քանզի դա ենթադրում է ազգի ձուլմանը:
Իսկ եթե աշխարհի երեսից վերանա այնպիսի մի ազգ, ինչպիսք հայերն են, ապա միայն կարելի է խղճալ այդ աշխարհին:

----------


## Chuk

> Մենք հայերս, թվաքանակով շատ քիչ ենք, ու մենք կտրականապես պետք է դեմ լինենք օտարազգու հետ ամուսնությանը, քանզի դա ենթադրում է ազգի ձուլմանը:
> Իսկ եթե աշխարհի երեսից վերանա այնպիսի մի ազգ, ինչպիսք հայերն են, ապա միայն կարելի է խղճալ այդ աշխարհին:


Իսկ այնպիսի հասկացություն, ինչպիսին է «արյուն մաքրել», որը բերում է ազգի թարմացմանը, ոչ թե վերացմանը, ավելին, որոշ դեպքերում կանխում է ազգի վերացումը, երբևէ լսե՞լ ես:

----------

Amaru (22.11.2009), Cassiopeia (22.11.2009), Yevuk (20.06.2011), Նարե (22.11.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ եթե աշխարհի երեսից վերանա այնպիսի մի ազգ, ինչպիսք հայերն են, ապա միայն կարելի է խղճալ այդ աշխարհին:


Օրինակ Լուսինը, Մարսը, Յուպիտերը… դժբախտ մոլորակներ են… Լուսնի վրա դեռ ամերիկացիները փորձեցին գնալ, բայց հասկացան որ առանց հայի բան դուրս չի գա… հայերն էլ ասեցին "մինչև օդ չլինի մոնք ընդեղ բնակեցնողը չենք" … շատ քթի մազ ժողովուրդ ենք

----------

Նարե (22.11.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> իսկ դու ուր էիր երբ դարերից գալով այդ դարերի ընթացքում արշավանքների ժամանակ հայերի մի մասը ասիմիլացիա էր լինում նվաճող ազգի հետ ՞


Ես չէի ծնվել դեռ :Cool:  :Tongue:  
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա այս հարցը վիճելի է այնքանով, որ ստիպված ասիմիլացիայի ենթարկվածները մեղք չունեն, դարաշրջանի մեղքն է դա, :Think:  իսկ կամքով ասիմիլացիայի ենթարկվելուն դեմ եմ ու դեմ :Angry2: 




> ինձ թվումա դրա մեջ բան չկա ուղակի մեր հին հայկական սովորույթա դա օտարերկրացու հետ չամուսանանալ բայց մարդիկ մոռանում են որ ժամանակները փոխվում են


Համամիտ չեմ  :Think:  Չհիմնավորած կարծիքներ մի արտահայտեք... :Angry2: 
Ժամանակները փոխվել դեռ չի նշանակում հետևել մոդային ու ամուսնանալ օտարազգի ներկայացուցչի հետ...Ազգապահպանության հարցի հետ խաղ անել չի կարելի... :Cool: 




> Ի միջի այլոց, որ արյունը մի քիչ խառնվում ու թարմանում է, վատ չի, պարզապես լավ կլինի, որ օտարազգեցու հետ ամուսնացողը կարողանա էնպես անել, որ երեխաները իրենց հայ համարեն, կամ լինեն իրատես, համարեն 50% հայ, բայց կարողանան հայերեն խոսել։


Բժշկական տեսանկյունին նույնպես դեմ եմ այն իմաստով, որ խրախուսում  են...այսպես թե այնպես անխուսափելի է այս երևույթը,միշտ էլ գտնվում են մարդիկ,որոնք ամուսնանում են օտարերկրացու հետ,այնպես որ արյունը թարմացել է, թարմանում է ու կթարմանա...Բայց հրապարակավ խրախուսելուն կտրականապես դեմ եմ...Մի բուռ ազգ ենք մնացել, արթնացեք :Angry2: 

Իսկ հայեցի դաստիարակությունը միշտ էլ խրախուսելի է, եթե արդեն փաստի առաջ ես կանգնած…

Համ էլ համոզված եմ, որ ով ամուսնանում է օտարերկրացու հետ, չի մտածում իր ազգի արյունը փոխելու մասին, այնպես որ :Angry2: 




> Մենք հայերս, թվաքանակով շատ քիչ ենք, ու մենք կտրականապես պետք է դեմ լինենք օտարազգու հետ ամուսնությանը, քանզի դա ենթադրում է ազգի ձուլմանը:
> Իսկ եթե աշխարհի երեսից վերանա այնպիսի մի ազգ, ինչպիսք հայերն են, ապա միայն կարելի է խղճալ այդ աշխարհին:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ, վերջապես սրտիցս խոսեցին :Ok:

----------


## Amaru

> համոզված եմ, որ ով ամուսնանում է օտարերկրացու հետ, չի մտածում իր ազգի արյունը փոխելու մասին


 Ներեցեք զիս, բայց դուք ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում մի մարդու, որն ամուսնանում է օտարերկրացու հետ՝ զուտ ազգի արյունը թարմացնելու համար:

----------


## dvgray

> Համ էլ համոզված եմ, որ ով ամուսնանում է օտարերկրացու հետ, չի մտածում իր ազգի արյունը փոխելու մասին, այնպես որ


իսկ ով որ ամուսնանում է հայի հետ, մտածում է առաջին հերթին ազգը պահպանելու մասին չէ՞ :
ստեղ ինչից եք խոսում մարդ չի հասկանում: Ամուսնանում եք այնպես, ոնց որ ռոբոտին կլոն անեն: Իսկ "սիրել՛ ու նմանբաներ, դրանց մասին սկի լսել եք՞

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.12.2009), Kita (22.11.2009), Yevuk (13.12.2009), Դեկադա (13.12.2009), Ուլուանա (22.11.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Ներեցեք զիս, բայց դուք ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում մի մարդու, որն ամուսնանում է օտարերկրացու հետ՝ զուտ ազգի արյունը թարմացնելու համար:





> իսկ ով որ ամուսնանում է հայի հետ, մտածում է առաջին հերթին ազգը պահպանելու մասին չէ՞ :


Պատասխանեմ միանգամից…Ես կարծում եմ, որ ազգապահպանության մասին կարող ես մտածել ամուսնանալուց առաջ , եթե գլոբալ դիտարկենք այս երևույթը, բայց արյուն փոխելու մասին ոչ...իսկ, ընդհանրապես, երբ գալիս է սիրահարվածությունը, ոչ սերը, ապա չի հարցնում ոչ մի բան...




> ստեղ ինչից եք խոսում մարդ չի հասկանում: Ամուսնանում եք այնպես, ոնց որ ռոբոտին կլոն անեն: Իսկ "սիրել՛ ու նմանբաներ, դրանց մասին սկի լսել եք՞


Իհարկե լսել ենք :Tongue:  Կարդա վերևում :Wink:

----------


## Agni

Հետաքրքիր էր քննարկումը, բայց ես օրինակ այս հարցին միանշանակ ու միակողմանի չեմ նայում: Մարդը մնումա մարդ ու նրանց միջև բնականաբար կարող է ՍԵՐ առաջանալ անկախ ազգությունից: դա ուրիշ հարց է ազգապահպանություն, մշակույթ, բարքեր, որոնք ևս կարևորում եմ, բայց...
Ես  շփվել  եմ այլ ազգի տղաների հետ ու անկեղծ եմ ասում շաաատ հետաքրքիր զրուցակիցներ են եղել, որ կարող էի ժամեր շարունակ խոսել ու տարբեր թեմաներ քննարկել, բայց ես երբեք չեմ մտածել իմ կողքին որպես ամուսին տեսնել օտարերկրացու` ինչ-որ բան հետ է պահում, գուցե դա իմ  գիտակցության մեջ նստած "Հայ տղամարդու կերպարն" է:
Այնուամենայնիվ, ինձ շատ հարազատ մեկը պատրաստվում է կյանքը շարունակել օտարերկրացու հետ ու ես տեսնում եմ, թե ինչքան երջանիկա ինքը :Love: : Ինչ է ասենք, "վայյյյյ չէ կամ նման բաներ" , չէ հաստատ իրա երջանկություննա կարևոր

----------

kyahi (24.05.2010), Lianik (21.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.01.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Այնուամենայնիվ, ինձ շատ հարազատ մեկը պատրաստվում է կյանքը շարունակել օտարերկրացու հետ ու ես տեսնում եմ, թե ինչքան երջանիկա ինքը: Ինչ է ասենք, "վայյյյյ չէ կամ նման բաներ" , չէ հաստատ իրա երջանկություննա կարևոր


Իհարկե, միշտ էլ կարեւոր է սեփական երջանկությունը, եթե իհարկե առաջնորդվենք «Որտեղ հաց, ընտեղ կաց» սկզբունքով:

----------


## Agni

> Իհարկե, միշտ էլ կարեւոր է սեփական երջանկությունը, եթե իհարկե առաջնորդվենք «Որտեղ հաց, ընտեղ կաց» սկզբունքով:


Կներես, բայց էստեղ ընդհարապես դա կապ չունի, ես այդքան էլ համամիտ չեմ ու անձնական երջանկությունը չեմ նույնացնում այդ սկզբունքի հետ`  *«Որտեղ հաց, ընտեղ կաց»* :

----------


## Rammstein

> Գիտեք, որ միջազգային ամուսնությունները նպաստում են գեների թարմացմանը ու ավելի կենսունակ են դարձնում ազգին, քանի որ ավելի ուժեղ ու առողջ սերունդ է ծնվում՞   Ամեն ինչ երկու կողմ ունի ախր...


Չկա տենց բան, չեմ հավատում: Դա մարդկանց գլուխները հարթուկելու ու ազգերը ձուլելու-վերացնելու գաղափարախոսություն է: Անունն էլ «գեների թարմացում» են դրել, այնինչ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ` «գեների խառնաշփոթ»: Ինչ վերաբերում է հայ տղաներին արգելելուն, ապա դեմ եմ որեւէ նման արգելքի, մարդ ինքը պիտի հասկանա էդ ամենը, ուղղակի դրա համար էլ պետք ա կողքից պղտորող մտքեր չլինեն:

Այն, ինչ ստեղծվել է բնական ճանապարհով, մարդը թող արհեստականորեն չխառնի:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չկա տենց բան, չեմ հավատում: Դա մարդկանց գլուխները հարթուկելու ու ազգերը ձուլելու-վերացնելու գաղափարախոսություն է: Անունն էլ «գեների թարմացում» են դրել, այնինչ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ` «գեների խառնաշփոթ»: Ինչ վերաբերում է հայ տղաներին արգելելուն, ապա դեմ եմ որեւէ նման արգելքի, մարդ ինքը պիտի հասկանա էդ ամենը, ուղղակի դրա համար էլ պետք ա կողքից պղտորող մտքեր չլինեն:
> 
> Այն, ինչ ստեղծվել է բնական ճանապարհով, մարդը թող արհեստականորեն չխառնի:


Ռամշտայն ջան, երբ որ պնդում ես անում, փորձիր գոնե հակառակը վարկածը ուսումնասիրել, հետո նոր հաստատ մի բան ասել։
Գիտեմ, դա մեր ազգի բնորոշ բան է, մաքսիմալիստությունը ու "նոր" բաների հերքումը։ Մեկ էլ՝ սաղ եւրեյներն են մեավոր, մեկ էլ՝ սաղ ամերիկայի դավերն են... Ինչևէ...
Դու տեղյակ ես, որ ամուսնությունը մոտ բարեկամների միջև արգելված է, բոլոր կրոններում։ Պատճառն այն է, որ մոտ գեներ ունեցող մարդկանց մոտ նույն հիվանդությունը կրող սերունդ տալու հավանականությունը մեծանում է։ Որքան գեները տարբեր են, այնքան հավանականությունը փոքր է, որ նույն հիվանդությունը կպատահի։ 
Երկրորդը, գիտես, օրինակ, որ կան որոշ ազգեր, ովքեր թույլատրել են ամուսնությունները միայն իրենց ազգերի միջև, եւ դրանք վերացել են, ինչքան գիտեմ ասորիներն են եւ գնչուների ցեղերը, որպես հայտնի օրինակ։ Նույն պատճառը, քանի որ ընդհանուր գեների քանակը մեծանում է, տարբեր հիվանդությունները ավելի հաճախ են պատահում ու առողջ սերունդ չի ծնվում։ 
Գիտե՞ս, որ որոշ հիվանդություններ տարածված են միայն որոշակի ազգերում ու գենետիկորեն են փոխանցում, օրինակ պարբերական հիվանդությունը, որի կրողը նաև հայ ազգն է։ Ինչքան արյունը "խտանում է", այդքան ազգը թուլանում է։
Եւս մեկ հանգամանք. խառնածին երեխաները ավելի բարձրահասկ են ու կանոնավոր դիմագծեր են ունենում, ի տարբերություն ասենք մի խուլ գյուղի երեխաների, որոնք մի երկու–երեք հարյուր տարի նույն ընտանիքների միջև ամուսնություններից են ծնվել։

----------

EgoBrain (25.05.2010), Yevuk (20.06.2011), Արևածագ (25.05.2010), Մանուլ (24.06.2010), Ուլուանա (26.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Չկա տենց բան, չեմ հավատում: Դա մարդկանց գլուխները հարթուկելու ու ազգերը ձուլելու-վերացնելու գաղափարախոսություն է:


 Լավ էլ գաղափարախոսություն է, եթե կարողանաս ի օգուտ քեզ կիրառել: Ինչ կա ո՞ր՝ ուրիշ ազգին ձուլիր քեզ, թե վստահ չես որ կկարողանաս :Jpit:  Հնարավորություն ունես ռուս, ուկրաինացի, անգլիացի աղջկան հայերեն սովորեցրու, հայերենով խոսա հետը: 
Հետն էլ մեր ավանդույթների մասին ասա, մեր եկեղեցին հետը գնա:
Ի՞նչ վատ ա:  :Jpit:

----------

Annushka (23.09.2010), Gayl (04.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (25.05.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չկա տենց բան, չեմ հավատում: Դա մարդկանց գլուխները հարթուկելու ու ազգերը ձուլելու-վերացնելու գաղափարախոսություն է: Անունն էլ «գեների թարմացում» են դրել, այնինչ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ` «գեների խառնաշփոթ»: Ինչ վերաբերում է հայ տղաներին արգելելուն, ապա դեմ եմ որեւէ նման արգելքի, մարդ ինքը պիտի հասկանա էդ ամենը, ուղղակի դրա համար էլ պետք ա կողքից պղտորող մտքեր չլինեն:
> 
> Այն, ինչ ստեղծվել է բնական ճանապարհով, մարդը թող արհեստականորեն չխառնի:


Ես բազմաթիվ օրինակներ գիտեմ խառը ամուսնությունից ծնված երեխաների, որոնք գեղեցիկ են և խելացի:
Հետո նկատել եմ, որ այցելածս պոստսովետական քաղաքներում ամենագեղեցիկ աղջիկները այնտեղ են, որտեղ բնակչությունը բազմազգ է` Օդեսսա, Մոսկվա, Վիլնյուս:

----------

Annushka (23.09.2010), Արևածագ (25.05.2010), Ֆրեյա (25.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Ես բազմաթիվ օրինակներ գիտեմ խառը ամուսնությունից ծնված երեխաների, որոնք գեղեցիկ են և խելացի:
> Հետո նկատել եմ, որ այցելածս պոստսովետական քաղաքներում ամենագեղեցիկ աղջիկները այնտեղ են, որտեղ բնակչությունը բազմազգ է` Օդեսսա, Մոսկվա, Վիլնյուս:


Մոսկվայում սիրուն աղջիկ կա՞:

----------


## einnA

Այ մարդիկ ազգի արյուն թարմացնել չգիտեմ, բայց մարդիկ, որ ամուսնանում են օտարազգի ինչ-որ մեկի հետ հաստատ չեն մտածում դրա մասին  :Wink: 
Ընկերուհիս իտալացու հետ է ամուսնացած ու իրան աշխարհի երջանիկն ա համարում: Ես ընդունելու կամ չընդունելու խնդիր չունեմ, ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում, բայց ես անձամբ չեմ ուզում բացի հայից ինչ-որ այլ ազգի հետ ամուսնանալ, բայց ինչ իմանամ, մեկ էլ տեսար սիրեցի ու..... բայց չէ, չեմ սիրի  :Wink:

----------

Kita (24.06.2010), Ձայնալար (24.06.2010), Ուլուանա (24.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (25.06.2010)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հիշում եմ՝ ժամանակին մի չեչենուհի էր գիշերները տանից փախնում ու ինձ այցի գալիս..
սա կպել էր ինձ, թե՝ Հայ Եկեղեցում կկնքվեմ, Հայերեն կսովորեմ ու Հայ կդառնամ, մենակ թե թող քո հետ մնամ ու ամուսնացիր հետս..
նենց էլ սիրուն էր անտերը.. նախընտրածս ազգերից՝ հույն, վրացի, ռուս, ուկրաինացի կամ ասորի լիներ.. որ մեզ քիչ թե շատ հոգեպես ու մտածելակերպով ավելի մոտ են՝ կամուսնանայի..
չեչեններն էլ են մեզ շատ նման.. ավելին՝ լեզվային ու դիմագծային որոշ խոսող ընդհանրություններ ունենք..
բայց այս հարցը թողնելով պատմաբաններին՝ հենց վերցնենք միայն կրոնային տարբերությունը.. սա արդեն շատ մեծ խոչընդոտ կարող է լինել երեխաների ապագա դաստիարակության համար.. չնայած որ, եթե ողջամիտ լինենք, քիչ այլ բաներով կարող է խանգարել ամուսինների միջև հարաբերություններում..

իմ խորին համոզմամբ՝ ոչ այնքան կապ ունի թե ինչ ազգի հետ ես ամուսնանում, որքան՝ ինչ ես ինքդ զգում ու ինչ բարքերի հետևելով ես պատրաստվում անցկացնել կյանքիդ մնացորդը..
թե չէ միայն Հայի հետ ամուսնությունը դեռ բավարար չէ, որ երեխաներդ Հայեցի դաստիարակություն ստանան ու տանդ մթնոլորտը ընդհանրապես Հայկական լինի.. եթե իհարկե դու ցանկություն ունես, որ դա այդպես լինի..


ես օրինակ՝ մի պահ կար, որ պդնում էի, թե միայն Հայի հետ պետք է ամուսնանամ.. հետո մտածեցի՝ ջհանդամը՝ ինչ ազգի արյուն էլ մեջը ուզում է լինի՝ հոգեպես Հայ կդարձնեմ..

ու, մոտավորապես, էդպես էլ եղավ..
կինս, թեև Հայազգի է, բայց իրենց տանը ընդհանրապես քիչ Հայկական բաներ կային.. նույնիսկ խոսակցական լեզուն ոչ միշտ Հայերենն էր.. ինքն էլ՝ այնքան էր հեռացած Հայ լինելուց, որ նույնիսկ շատ մշուշոտ պատկերացումներ ուներ Հայոց Ցեղասպանության մասին ու լավ չգիտեր, թե Արցախը թուրքիայի կոնկրետ որ մասում է..
և այս ամենն արդյունք էր նրա, որ Հայեցի միջավայրում չէր մեծցել.. ծնողներն էլ չէին տառապում Հայկականը պահելու ձգտումով.. կյանքում հանդիպած Հայերն էլ, որպես կանոն, ցածր մակարդակի մարդիկ էին եղել.. ինչն էլ առաջացրել էր իր մոտ շատ խորը հակակրանք ընդհանրապես ամեն Հայկականի հանդեպ..

բայց արի ու տես, որ այսօրվա դրությամբ Հայաստանյան շատ թարմ նորություններ ես հենց իրենից եմ առաջինն իմանում.. երեխային նոր Հայկական բաներ է անընդհատ ցույց տալիս ու սովորեցնում.. Հայաստան մեկնելուն էլ շատ ավելի անհամբեր է սպասում, քան որևէ այլ երկիր..

----------

A.r.p.i. (03.07.2010), Annushka (23.09.2010), Ariadna (18.09.2010), Cassiopeia (03.07.2010), einnA (07.07.2010), Gayl (04.07.2010), Kita (03.07.2010), Արևածագ (18.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.07.2010), Երկնային (03.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.09.2010), Ուլուանա (03.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (03.07.2010)

----------


## erexa

Դեմ եմ առանց այդ էլ մենք հայերս քիչ ենք ու որ շատերը մտածեն ու ամուսնանան օտարի հետ ապա մի 2 դար հետո հայ ազգը լրիվ կկորչի աշխարհի երեսից:

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Ճիշտ ես,օրինակ մեկ-մեկ ընդունում եմ այլազգիի հետ ամուսնությունը,եթե իհարկե քրիստոնյա է,բայց ինչպես հասկանանք այն,որ հայ աղջիկները մեծ սիրով ամուսնանում են պարսիկների հետ,ախր ամոթ է: :Shok:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես ուզում եմ, որ իմ երեխաները, եթե նրանք երբևէ լինեն, հայերեն խոսեն, Հայաստանում ապրեն, հայկական ազգանուն կրեն։ Ես չեմ ուզում իմ սիրած մարդուն ինչ-որ երկրորդ-երրորդ լեզվով սեր խոստովանել։
Եթե կպատահի այնպիսի օտարազգի տղամարդ, ում կսիրեմ, և ով կհամաձայնի այս պայմաններին, խնդրեմ, ես պատրաստ եմ ռիսկի դիմելու և այլազգիի հետ ամուսնանալու։  :Wink: 
Թե չէ ես անգամ այնպիսի սփյուռքահայի հետ չեմ ամուսնանա, ով հայերեն չգիտի կամ ազգանունը փոխել է...  :Nea:  չնայած... եթե ուզենա հայերեն սովորել, գուցե  :Think:

----------

Հարդ (19.09.2010)

----------


## Lianik

Մի տարիք կար կարծում էի, թե սևամորթ տղայի եմ սիրահարվելու..(շատ ժպտերեսն են :Love:  )..բայց հենց մտածեցի իր մանչուկի ազգության մասին :Think:  առաջին միտքս <<իմ բալիկը ՀԱՅ է լինելու..>>..հետո սկսեցի մտածել, որ հայ-սևամորթ կլինի նա (սփույռքահայ նեգր :LOL: ) :Blush: 
բայց այդ տարիքից դուրս եմ եկել...
անցած տարի ընկերուհուս հարսանիքին օտարերկրացի տղայի հետ ծանոթացա..... հաճելի երիտասարդ է, բայց միևնույնն է Հայ չի դառնա.... Հայ երիտասարդի առնականությունը չունեն օտարները...
չգիտեմ ինչ կարգի պիտի սիրահարվեմ, որ ամուսնանամ օտարերկրացու հետ, բայց կարծում եմ ոչ քրիստոնյայի հետ չեմ ամուսնանա...

իսկ ընդհանրապես վատ չեմ վերաբերվում հայի ու օտարերկրացու ամուսնությանը, դա իմ գործը չի :Wink:

----------


## Katka

Ճապոնացու հետ կուզենայի ամուսնանալ:
- Ֆուջիկո սա՞ն:

----------

murmushka (21.09.2010), Բարեկամ (21.09.2010), Հայկօ (27.09.2010)

----------


## ivy

Նայում եմ էս թեմայի ստեղծման ամսաթվին ու մտածում, որ եթե առաջին գրառումներից մեկն էլ իմը լիներ, հաստատ մի երկար բան գրած կլինեի, թե ինչու երբեք չեմ ամուսնանա օտարերկրացու հետ:
Իսկ եթե հիմա հավես ունենայի գրելու, պիտի գրեի, թե ինչու եմ ամուսնացել օտարազգի ներկայացուցչի հետ: Ու որ լավ մտածեմ, կհիշեմ, որ ինչ-որ մի տեղ՝ մեջտեղներում, գրել եմ, թե ինչու եմ պատրաստվում ամուսնանալ ոչ հայի հետ: 
Էս Ակումբի թեմաներն էնքան երկար կյանք ունեն, որ մարդ սկզբում, մեջտեղում ու վերջում գրառում անի, մեկը մյուսից լրիվ կտարբերվեն:  :Smile:  
Չնայած ինչ վերջ, սկի չգիտես՝ վերջը երբ կլինի...

----------

Ariadna (21.09.2010), Cassiopeia (24.09.2010), Sagittarius (27.09.2010), Tig (23.09.2010), Yevuk (21.09.2010), Բարեկամ (21.09.2010), Հայկօ (21.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ուզում եմ, որ իմ երեխաները, եթե նրանք երբևէ լինեն, հայերեն խոսեն, Հայաստանում ապրեն, հայկական ազգանուն կրեն։ Ես չեմ ուզում իմ սիրած մարդուն ինչ-որ երկրորդ-երրորդ լեզվով սեր խոստովանել։
> Եթե կպատահի այնպիսի օտարազգի տղամարդ, ում կսիրեմ, և ով կհամաձայնի այս պայմաններին, խնդրեմ, ես պատրաստ եմ ռիսկի դիմելու և այլազգիի հետ ամուսնանալու։ 
> Թե չէ ես անգամ այնպիսի սփյուռքահայի հետ չեմ ամուսնանա, ով հայերեն չգիտի կամ ազգանունը փոխել է...  չնայած... եթե ուզենա հայերեն սովորել, գուցե


Նաիրուհի ջան, եթե դու էդ մարդուն սիրել ես այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կա, ապա ինչու՞ ես ուզում որ նա փոխվի, ինչու՞ ես ուզում որ նա ուրանա իր ինքնությունը, էրեխեքդ դրանից ինչ պիտի սովորեն (1) և եթե նա քեզ նման առաջարկ անի, դու հանուն սիրո կուրանա՞ս քո ազգը և եթե չես ուրանա ապա ինչու՞ ես պահանջում որ ինքն ուրանա, ինչու՞ ես նրան դնում այդ ցավալի երկընտրանքի առաջ (2)

սերն ընտրություն է իսկ ազգությունը տրված…

----------

Ariadna (21.09.2010), murmushka (21.09.2010), prof-de-Francais (23.09.2010), Yevuk (21.09.2010), Գանգրահեր (21.09.2010), Ձայնալար (23.09.2010), ՆանՍ (22.09.2010), Շինարար (22.09.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Նայում եմ էս թեմայի ստեղծման ամսաթվին ու մտածում, որ եթե առաջին գրառումներից մեկն էլ իմը լիներ, հաստատ մի երկար բան գրած կլինեի, թե ինչու երբեք չեմ ամուսնանա օտարերկրացու հետ:
> Իսկ եթե հիմա հավես ունենայի գրելու, պիտի գրեի, թե ինչու եմ ամուսնացել օտարազգի ներկայացուցչի հետ: Ու որ լավ մտածեմ, կհիշեմ, որ ինչ-որ մի տեղ՝ մեջտեղներում, գրել եմ, թե ինչու եմ պատրաստվում ամուսնանալ ոչ հայի հետ: 
> Էս Ակումբի թեմաներն էնքան երկար կյանք ունեն, որ մարդ սկզբում, մեջտեղում ու վերջում գրառում անի, մեկը մյուսից լրիվ կտարբերվեն:  
> Չնայած ինչ վերջ, սկի չգիտես՝ վերջը երբ կլինի...


Ինձ թվում ա մի քիչ էլ որ սպասենք, էլի կգրես, թե ինչու չարժեր ամուսնանալ ոչ հայի հետ  :LOL:  Օօօֆ, էրեխեք ջան, ինչպես ասում են՝ մարդս մարդ լինի։ Մեծ–մեծ խոսել չեմ ուզում, բայց կարծում եմ, եթե ես ամուսնանայի օտարի հետ, հաստատ էրեխեքս հայերեն կիմանային,  ու էնպես կդաստիարակեի, որ իրենց հավասարաչափ հայ և ասենք ֆրանսիացի զգային։ Ես էլ կենթարկվեի ամուսնուս բարքերին, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ իմը կսովորեցնեի։ Մի խոսքով, էս դեպքում իդեալականը էն է, որ քոնը չկորցնես, դիմացինիդ էլ չստրկացնես։

----------

Lianik (21.09.2010), murmushka (21.09.2010), Sagittarius (27.09.2010), Yevuk (21.09.2010), Արևածագ (21.09.2010), Գանգրահեր (21.09.2010), ՆանՍ (22.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.09.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ես ռսի հետ եմ ամուսնանալու: :Love:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նաիրուհի ջան, եթե դու էդ մարդուն սիրել ես այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կա, ապա ինչու՞ ես ուզում որ նա փոխվի, ինչու՞ ես ուզում որ նա ուրանա իր ինքնությունը, էրեխեքդ դրանից ինչ պիտի սովորեն (1) և եթե նա քեզ նման առաջարկ անի, դու հանուն սիրո կուրանա՞ս քո ազգը և եթե չես ուրանա ապա ինչու՞ ես պահանջում որ ինքն ուրանա, ինչու՞ ես նրան դնում այդ ցավալի երկընտրանքի առաջ (2)
> *սերն ընտրություն է* իսկ ազգությունը տրված…


Չէ, «ինչպիսին որ ինքը կա» վիճակով դժվար սիրեմ. ինչ-որ չեմ պատկերացնում: Հետո էլ՝ եթե ինքը չփոխվի, ես եմ փոխվելու. իսկ ինչո՞ւ պիտի ես ուրանամ իմ ինքնությունը: Նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ նշել եմ, որ



> չեմ ուզում իմ սիրած մարդուն ինչ-որ երկրորդ-երրորդ լեզվով սեր խոստովանել։


Ինձ համար հայ լինելու կարևորագույն պայմանը հայերեն խոսելն է. ես ուզում եմ հայ մնալ ու հայ երեխաներ ունենալ, էդքան բան:
Հ. Գ. Առայժմ ինչ-որ ներքին օրինաչափությամբ ես երբևէ չեմ սիրահարվել նույնիսկ այնպիսի մարդու, որի հայացքներն ինձ համար էական հարցերում իմինից կտրուկ տարբերվեին, ուստի կարող եմ հետևություն անել, որ երևի այլազգիի չեմ էլ սիրի, հատկապես որ սերն ընտրություն է… :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, «ինչպիսին որ ինքը կա» վիճակով դժվար սիրեմ. ինչ-որ չեմ պատկերացնում: Հետո էլ՝ ե*թե ինքը չփոխվի, ես եմ փոխվելու. իսկ ինչո՞ւ պիտի ես ուրանամ իմ ինքնությունը:* Նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ նշել եմ, որ
> 
> Ինձ համար հայ լինելու կարևորագույն պայմանը հայերեն խոսելն է. ես ուզում եմ հայ մնալ ու հայ երեխաներ ունենալ, էդքան բան:
> Հ. Գ. Առայժմ ինչ-որ ներքին օրինաչափությամբ ես երբևէ չեմ սիրահարվել նույնիսկ այնպիսի մարդու, որի հայացքներն ինձ համար էական հարցերում իմինից կտրուկ տարբերվեին, ուստի կարող եմ հետևություն անել, որ երևի այլազգիի չեմ էլ սիրի, հատկապես որ սերն ընտրություն է…


Նաիրուհի ջան, "ինքը" դեռ չկա ու քեզնից ոչինչ չի պահանջել, բայց դու *արդեն* պահանջում ես, դրա համար էլ քո պահանջին ենք արձագանքում… իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ որ ոչ դու փոխվես ոչ էլ նա… երկուսդ էլ խոսեք մինիմում երկու լեզվով… ինչ խնդիր կա այստեղ… ինչու՞ ես կարծում որ ինչ որ մեկն անպայման իր ինքնությունից պիտի հրաժարվի…

դու կարող ես հայերեն խոսել, երեխաներդ էլ, ինչպես նաև ամուսնուդ լեզվով խոսեն երեխաներդ… այստեղ տարօրինակ ոչինչ չկա

----------

Annushka (23.09.2010), Ariadna (23.09.2010), murmushka (23.09.2010), Կաթիլ (23.09.2010), Շինարար (27.09.2010)

----------


## Sonatina

Մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի մտածում,որ եթե սիրեմ ... բլա բլա բլա, բայց հիմա հասկանում եմ,որ դա ինձ համար չի ու ամուսինս հայ պետք է լինի։

----------

Lianik (23.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (23.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ես ուզում եմ, որ իմ երեխաները, եթե նրանք երբևէ լինեն, հայերեն խոսեն, Հայաստանում ապրեն, հայկական ազգանուն կրեն։ Ես չեմ ուզում իմ սիրած մարդուն ինչ-որ երկրորդ-երրորդ լեզվով սեր խոստովանել։
> Եթե կպատահի այնպիսի օտարազգի տղամարդ, ում կսիրեմ, և ով կհամաձայնի այս պայմաններին, խնդրեմ, *ես պատրաստ եմ ռիսկի դիմելու* և այլազգիի հետ ամուսնանալու։ 
> Թե չէ ես անգամ այնպիսի սփյուռքահայի հետ չեմ ամուսնանա, ով հայերեն չգիտի կամ ազգանունը փոխել է...  չնայած... եթե ուզենա հայերեն սովորել, գուցե


Չհասկացա, թե ռիսկի գնալը որն է: Ամուսնությունն է ռի՞սկ, թե՞ օտարազգին:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.09.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

Ինձ համար ամենակարևորը ոչ թե ազգային պատկանելիությունն է, այլ այն, որ ես այդ մարդու հետ իմ հետագա կյանքում լավ կզգամ թե՞ ոչ։ Կարողա օտարազգիի հետ ամուսնանամ, մի 10 տարի հետո իմ սերն ու հարգանքը պահպանվի ու մնա այնպիսին, ինչպիսի ամուսնության հենց առաջին օրն էր։ Իսկ կարող է հայի հետ ամուսնանամ, ու ամեն անգամ աշխատանքից ստիպված տուն վերադառնամ։ Իսկ կոնկրետ ինչ լեզվով սեր կխոստովանեմ , դա էլ է իմ համար այսպես ասած երկրորդական հարց, կարևորը դա բխի ամբողջ սրտիցս։

----------


## Yellow Raven

Օտարազգին հա՞յ չի :Shok:

----------


## Հոգեվարք

Իսկ ես սկսել եմ սիրել մի սփյւռքահայի, բայց տարբեր ենք...

----------


## Rhayader

Ամեն անգամ այս թեման մտնելիս նացիոնալիզմի զուգարանային հոտից հետ տալս ոնց է գալիս :Bad:

----------

Ռուֆուս (27.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ամեն անգամ այս թեման մտնելիս նացիոնալիզմի զուգարանային հոտից հետ տալս ոնց է գալիս


Իսկ ես հիշում եմ կուրսիս աղջկան, ով անընդհնատ բողոքվում էր Ամերիկայից ու ամերիկացիներից: 
- Ամերիկան երկիր չի, ոչ ազգ ունեն, ոչ մշակույթ, բլա-բլա-բլա: Մեռնեմ Ամերիկա չեմ գնա: Բա էն ամերիկացիները, դրանից տուպոյ ազգ աշխարհում գոյություն չունի, մեռնեմ ամերիկացու հետ չեմ ամուսնանա:
4-րդ կուրսում էս աղջիկը ընդունվեց Նյու Յորքի համալսարաններից մեկը: Գնալուց առաջ Արփինեին ձեռ եմ առնում, թե բա ասում էիր Ամերիկան երկիր չի :Jpit:  Ասում ա, հա էլի երկիր չի գնամ, գնալու եմ, դուրս չի գալու հետ եմ գալու Հայաստան:
Արփինեն գնաց Ամերիկա ու... էլ հետ չեկավ:
Էս վերջերս էլ իմացա, որ ամուսնացել ա... ամերիկացու հետ:  :Jpit: 

Ասածս կարող ա մի քիչ կոպիտ հնչի, բայց...

Ժողովուրդ ջան, տենց որ մեծ մեծ ասում եք, ես մենակ հայի պետք ա առնեմ... մի քիչ գնացեք աշխարհ տեսեք, աչքերդ բացվի, թե չէ կարող ա Արփինեի պես գլխներիդ գա  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (27.09.2010), Lianik (27.10.2010), Mephistopheles (14.11.2010), Rhayader (27.09.2010), Valentina (27.09.2010), Yellow Raven (27.09.2010), Yevuk (20.06.2011), Արևածագ (28.09.2010), Հայուհի (30.10.2010), Ձայնալար (27.09.2010), Մանուլ (27.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (27.09.2010), Ֆրեյա (04.11.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, տենց որ մեծ մեծ ասում եք, ես մենակ հայի պետք ա առնեմ... մի քիչ գնացեք աշխարհ տեսեք, աչքերդ բացվի, թե չէ կարող ա Արփինեի պես գլխներիդ գա


Ռուֆուս ջան, էտ ու՞մ մասին ես տենց վատ կարծիքի, հայ աղջիկների՞ թե հայ տղաների, քո ասելուց ստացվեց, որ միայն միամիտ, կույր մարդը կարող է սխալվել եւ հայի առնել :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆուս ջան, էտ ու՞մ մասին ես տենց վատ կարծիքի, հայ աղջիկների՞ թե հայ տղաների, քո ասելուց ստացվեց, որ միայն միամիտ, կույր մարդը կարող է սխալվել եւ հայի առնել


Ոչ հայ աղջիկների, ոչ էլ հայ տղաների, այլ այն հայերի, ովքեր կատեգորիկ կերպով հայտարարում են, որ իրենք օտարազգի ամուսին/կին երբեք չեն ունենալու  :Smile:  Կյանքում ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում ա, սերը աթարին էլ ա կպնում  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (27.09.2010), Mephistopheles (14.11.2010), Rhayader (27.09.2010), Yevuk (20.06.2011), Արևածագ (28.09.2010), Ձայնալար (27.09.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010), Ֆրեյա (04.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ոչ հայ աղջիկների, ոչ էլ հայ տղաների, այլ այն հայերի, ովքեր կատեգորիկ կերպով հայտարարում են, որ իրենք օտարազգի ամուսին/կին երբեք չեն ունենալու  Կյանքում ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում ա, *սերը աթարին էլ ա կպնում*


Էդ Արփինեի ամուսնու՞ն ես արդարացնում :LOL:  աղջիկ ա էլի, խի՞ միանգամից աթար:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Մ.թ.ա. 94-91թթ.-ին Տիգրանը ռազմաքաղաքական դաշինք է կնքում Միհրդատի հետ՝ ամուսնանալով վերջինիս դուստր Կլեոպատրայի հետ


Սիրելիներս, ես ուզում էի նոր թեմա բացել՝ «Հաշվարկով  ամուսնություն», հետո, համարելով սա նման թեմա, գրում եմ այստեղ: Հույս ունեմ չեմ պատժվի: Վերևում բերված մեջբերումն արդեն խոսում է ասելիքիս մասին: Մենք միշտ հպարտանում ենք մեր_ արքայից արքայով, ծովից ծովով_,_ հզոր կայսրությամբ_ և այլն: Բայց չէ՞ որ այդ ամենին Տիգրան Մեծը հասավ նաև այդ հաշվենկատ ամուսնության շնորհիվ: Մի հատ չքննարկե՞նք սա

----------


## Շինարար

> Սիրելիներս, ես ուզում էի նոր թեմա բացել՝ «Հաշվարկով  ամուսնություն», հետո, համարելով սա նման թեմա, գրում եմ այստեղ: Հույս ունեմ չեմ պատժվի: Վերևում բերված մեջբերումն արդեն խոսում է ասելիքիս մասին: Մենք միշտ հպարտանում ենք մեր_ արքայից արքայով, ծովից ծովով_,_ հզոր կայսրությամբ_ և այլն: Բայց չէ՞ որ այդ ամենին Տիգրան Մեծը հասավ նաև այդ հաշվենկատ ամուսնության շնորհիվ: Մի հատ չքննարկե՞նք սա


Դե, Եկվոր ջան, այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել



> Все могут короли, все могут короли!
> И судьбы всей земли вершат они порой,
> Но, что ни говори, жениться по любви
> Не может ни один, ни один король!
> Не может ни один, ни один король!


Պատահական չեն չէ՞ էս երգի խոսքերը :Smile:

----------

Հայուհի (30.10.2010)

----------


## Norton

Հիմա ստեղ Տիգրան Մեծի "փայլուն" դիվանագիտական կայֆերը պտի քննարկվի՞ ::}: 

Կոնկրետ ես, դեմ չեմ օտարերկրացիների հետ ամուսնությանը, եթե մարդ իրեն ավելի երջանիկ կզգա իրեն: Բայց մի պայման կա, որ պետքա կատարվի, երեխաները պետքա հայերեն խոսել ու գրել իմանան:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Դե, Եկվոր ջան, այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել
> 
> Պատահական չեն չէ՞ էս երգի խոսքերը


Այո…Չնայած լավ չեմ հիշում, Տիգրան Մեծի ժամանակ Ալլան արդեն այս երգը երգե՞լ էր թե ոչ, բայց չէ՞ որ քիչ չեն եղել դեպքերը, երբ _он стал королем после женитьбы_: Ես պարզապես ուզում եմ հարցնել. եթե տվյալ մարդը իր, այսպես ասած, չսիրելով ամուսնության շնորհիվ արմատապես փոխում է իր հետնորդների (այլ ոչ, կամ ոչ միայն, իր) ապագան, դա ինքնազոհաբերությու՞ն է հանուն նպատակի, թե ինչ…

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.10.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Այո…Չնայած լավ չեմ հիշում, Տիգրան Մեծի ժամանակ Ալլան արդեն այս երգը երգե՞լ էր թե ոչ, բայց չէ՞ որ քիչ չեն եղել դեպքերը, երբ _он стал королем после женитьбы_: Ես պարզապես ուզում եմ հարցնել. եթե տվյալ մարդը իր, այսպես ասած, չսիրելով ամուսնության շնորհիվ արմատապես փոխում է իր հետնորդների (այլ ոչ, կամ ոչ միայն, իր) ապագան, դա ինքնազոհաբերությու՞ն է հանուն նպատակի, թե ինչ…


   Քաղաքական ամուսնությունները, որ բավականին տարածված էին եվրոպական ու ռուսական արքունիքներում, իշխանությունը պահպանելու կամ ամրապնդելու նպատակով էին արվում: Հասարակ մահկանուցուի ինչի՞ն է պետք չսիրելով ամուսնանալ օտարազգիի հետ: Միայն մի դեպք եմ հնարավոր համարում քննարկել: Այն է՝ ֆինանսական շահը:  Կարծում եմ շատ քչերը կամուսնանան հատուկ նրա համար, որ ցեղատեսակը լավացնեն:

----------


## taqnvac axjik

կարևորը սիրեմ եթե սիրեմ ապա ազգությունը կապ  չունի

----------


## Շինարար

> Այո…Չնայած լավ չեմ հիշում, Տիգրան Մեծի ժամանակ Ալլան արդեն այս երգը երգե՞լ էր թե ոչ, բայց չէ՞ որ քիչ չեն եղել դեպքերը, երբ _он стал королем после женитьбы_: Ես պարզապես ուզում եմ հարցնել. եթե տվյալ մարդը իր, այսպես ասած, չսիրելով ամուսնության շնորհիվ արմատապես փոխում է իր հետնորդների (այլ ոչ, կամ ոչ միայն, իր) ապագան, դա ինքնազոհաբերությու՞ն է հանուն նպատակի, թե ինչ…


Եկվոր ջան, ուղղակի խելացի հայացքով գրառում էի ուզում արած լինեմ, էդպես պահի տակ երգը հիշեցի, ասի՝ քանի ուրիշը չի ասել, ես ասեմ :Jpit:

----------

Եկվոր (27.10.2010), Ձայնալար (24.10.2010)

----------


## Եկվոր

> Քաղաքական ամուսնությունները, որ բավականին տարածված էին եվրոպական ու ռուսական արքունիքներում, իշխանությունը պահպանելու կամ ամրապնդելու նպատակով էին արվում: Հասարակ մահկանուցուի ինչի՞ն է պետք չսիրելով ամուսնանալ օտարազգիի հետ: Միայն մի դեպք եմ հնարավոր համարում քննարկել: Այն է՝ ֆինանսական շահը:  Կարծում եմ շատ քչերը կամուսնանան հատուկ նրա համար, որ ցեղատեսակը լավացնեն:


Ես առանց կատակի եմ ասում, ինչ-որ հրեշ չեմ կամ էլ…սերատյաց :Smile: :  :Smile: Մի ծանոթ ունեմ, որն ամուսնացել է հաշվարկով՝ ինքը շատ կարճաբոյ լինելով, ամուսնացավ բարձրահասակ աղջկա հետ, ասելով. «Եթե մի ինձ նմանին ուզեմ, բա մեզնից ծնվածներն ի՞նչ կլինեն»…Բավականին ծիծաղելի զույգ *էին*, հետո բոլորիս աչքերը վարժվեցին, բայց երկու դյուցազուն տղա ունեն՝ ստանդարտ դռնով մտնելիս կռացող: Եվ ասեմ՝ սկզբից ո՛չ այնքան, բայց հիմա լավ էլ սիրով ամուսիններ են :Think:

----------

Ariadna (04.11.2010), My World My Space (04.11.2010), Արևածագ (04.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Քաղաքական ամուսնությունները, որ բավականին տարածված էին եվրոպական ու ռուսական արքունիքներում, իշխանությունը պահպանելու կամ ամրապնդելու նպատակով էին արվում: Հասարակ մահկանուցուի ինչի՞ն է պետք չսիրելով ամուսնանալ օտարազգիի հետ: Միայն մի դեպք եմ հնարավոր համարում քննարկել: Այն է՝ ֆինանսական շահը:  Կարծում եմ շատ քչերը կամուսնանան հատուկ նրա համար, որ ցեղատեսակը լավացնեն:


1. Եւրոպական եւ ռուսականնն?  :Shok:   Դրանք տարածված են եղել աշխարհի բոլոր հայտնի եւ անհայտ պետությունների արքունիքներում...
2. Արևածագ ջան, իսկ չես մոռացել այն դեպքը, որ մարդ կարող է ուղղակի բնակվել ուրիշ երկրում , եւ իր շրջապատից մեկնումեկին սիրահարվել...
3. Սերունդ լավացնելը որն է? Շուն են, ձի են... որ պետք է ՞Սերունդ լավացնելու՞ նպատակով ամուսնան???  
 :Huh:

----------


## Ariadna

> 1. Եւրոպական եւ ռուսականնն?   Դրանք տարածված են եղել աշխարհի բոլոր հայտնի եւ անհայտ պետությունների արքունիքներում...
> 2. Արևածագ ջան, իսկ չես մոռացել այն դեպքը, որ մարդ կարող է ուղղակի բնակվել ուրիշ երկրում , եւ իր շրջապատից մեկնումեկին սիրահարվել...
> 3. Սերունդ լավացնելը որն է? Շուն են, ձի են... որ պետք է ՞Սերունդ լավացնելու՞ նպատակով ամուսնան???


Ան ջան, Արևածագը օնլայն չի, ես իրա փոխարեն պատասխանեմ։ 2-րդ կետը ինչի ես իրեն հղել, դու ասում ես, որ մարդիկ կարող են սիրահարվել և ամուսնանալ, բայց Արևածագը դրա դեմ ոչինչ չուներ, նա ընդամենը ասում էր, որ սովորական մահկանացուն, նորմալ, առանց սիրելու  չի ամուսնանա օտարազգիի հետ, առաջ են ամուսնացել, քաղաքական շահերից ելնելով։  :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Ես առանց կատակի եմ ասում, ինչ-որ հրեշ չեմ կամ էլ…սերատյաց: Մի ծանոթ ունեմ, որն ամուսնացել է հաշվարկով՝ ինքը շատ կարճաբոյ լինելով, ամուսնացավ բարձրահասակ աղջկա հետ, ասելով. «Եթե մի ինձ նմանին ուզեմ, բա մեզնից ծնվածներն ի՞նչ կլինեն»…Բավականին ծիծաղելի զույգ *էին*, հետո բոլորիս աչքերը վարժվեցին, բայց երկու դյուցազուն տղա ունեն՝ ստանդարտ դռնով մտնելիս կռացող: Եվ ասեմ՝ սկզբից ո՛չ այնքան, բայց հիմա լավ էլ սիրով ամուսիններ են


 Սիրելի Եկվոր, իսկ Ձեր ծանոթները տարբեր ազգերի՞ց էին: Չնայած վերևի գրառմանս մեջ նշել եմ, որ



> Կարծում եմ շատ քչերը կամուսնանան հատուկ նրա համար, որ ցեղատեսակը լավացնեն:


Ձեր ծանոթներն էլ այդ քչերից են:



> 1. Եւրոպական եւ ռուսականնն?   Դրանք տարածված են եղել աշխարհի բոլոր հայտնի եւ անհայտ պետությունների արքունիքներում...
> 2. Արևածագ ջան, իսկ չես մոռացել այն դեպքը, որ մարդ կարող է ուղղակի բնակվել ուրիշ երկրում , եւ իր շրջապատից մեկնումեկին սիրահարվել...
> 3. Սերունդ լավացնելը որն է? Շուն են, ձի են... որ պետք է ՞Սերունդ լավացնելու՞ նպատակով ամուսնան???


Եվրոպականն ու Ռուսականն եմ նշել, որովհետև առանց ինտերնետը քրքրելու կարող եմ օրինակներ բերել իրենց պատմություններից:
Նրա մասին, որ մարդը ուրիշ երկրում բնակվելով կարող է սիրելով ամուսնանալ օտարազգիի հետ, ինձ անհնար է մոռանալը, որովհետև ինքս դրա մեջ եմ ապրում: Հայ երիտասարդների մեծամասնությունն ամուսնանում է սիրելով և նրանցից քչերն են ուշադրություն դարձնում իրենց ընտրյալի ազգային պատկանելությանը: Ընտանիքներ գիտեմ, որտեղ երեք տղաներից և ոչ մեկը հայազգի կին չի ընտրել: Ա'յ, երբ ծնողների ու բարեկամների խորհրդով է ընտրությունը կատարվում, այդ դեպքում նույնիսկ հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր են կտրում՝ հայ աղջկա հետ ամուսնանալու համար:
Ֆրեյա ջան, սերունդ լավացնելն իմ միտքը չէր, ու այդ պատճառով մեղադրանքներդ անհիմն են:

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2010), murmushka (04.11.2010), Եկվոր (10.11.2010)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հայ երիտասարդների մեծամասնությունն ամուսնանում է սիրելով և նրանցից քչերն են ուշադրություն դարձնում իրենց ընտրյալի ազգային պատկանելությանը:


իսկ ինձ շատ ավելի շատ «Հայուհի + օտարազգի» միությունն է հանդիպել..
Հայ երիտասարդները մի քիչ ավելի ավանդապաշտ են նամանավանդ այս հարցում..

..չնայած՝ Հայուհիների մեծ մասն էլ պակաս պահպանողական չեն նման դեպքերում՝ իրենց երեխաների մեջ անպայման Հայկականը մտցնելով..

----------


## Արևածագ

Գաղթական, բոլորի անունից երախտագիտությունս եմ հայտնում «Հայուհիները» մեծատառով գրելու պատճառով:  :Blush: 
 Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, թե հայ կանայք շարունակում են հայկականը մտցնել երեխաների մեջ, կարծում եմ մի քիչ ուշադիր նայելով կտեսնենք, որ այդ «հայկական» ասածն այնքան էլ հայկական չի, այլ համամարդկային է: Հայտնի Սպիվակովների ընտանիքը: Մի՞թե կարելի է պնդել, թե նրանց բարեկիրթ ու համեստ աղջիկները միայն «հայկականի» շնորհիվ են այդպիսին: Կարծեմ՝ իսկի հայերեն չեն էլ խոսում:  Ուզում եմ ասել, երբ ծնողը ջանքեր է գործադրում երեխա դաստիարակելու հարցում, մտադիր է առաջին հերթին *Մարդ* դաստիարակել, իսկ դա հայկականի թե ֆրանսիականի միջոցով կարվի, ըստ իս, երկրորդական նշանակություն ունի:

----------

erexa (14.11.2010), Kita (14.11.2010), murmushka (14.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Սեռական հոգեբանության մեջ մի հատ լավ տերմին կա. ֆետիշ: Այս թեմայում գործ ունենք ազգային ֆետիշի ու ֆետիշիստների ամբոխի հետ :Jpit:

----------

Lem (13.06.2011), Varzor (20.06.2011)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ուզում եմ ասել, երբ ծնողը ջանքեր է գործադրում երեխա դաստիարակելու հարցում, մտադիր է առաջին հերթին *Մարդ* դաստիարակել, իսկ դա հայկականի թե ֆրանսիականի միջոցով կարվի, ըստ իս, երկրորդական նշանակություն ունի:


լիովին իրավացի եք, սակայն իմ խոսքը ոչ թե ընդհանրապես դաստիարակության մասին էր, այլ՝ երեխաների հետագա ազգային պատկանելիության ինքնագիտակցությանը, նամանավանդ՝ եթե նրանք մեծանում են Հայաստանից հեռու և օտար միջավայրում..
իսկ այդ հարցում, իհարկե, վերջին դերը չեն խաղում նրա մեջ սերմանած Հայերեն լեզվի և ընդհանրապես մշակույթի նկատմամբ սերն ու հարգանքը..

----------

Ariadna (14.11.2010), Արևածագ (14.11.2010)

----------


## aqualilia

Պատասխան` չգիտեմ:

_Իմ կարծիքը, որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացի ու Հայաստանի ապագայի մասին մտածող մարդ._
Դեմոգրաֆիայի տեսակետից դժվար է համակերպվել այն մտքի հետ, որ ամեն տարի բազմաթիվ աղջիկներ ամուսնանում են օտարազգիի հետ ու լքում երկիրը: Եթե նույնիսկ համարենք, որ նրանք այնուհետև կկարողանան իրենց զավակի անունը դնել, օրինակ "Տիգրան", ու ամեն տարի ամռանը արձակուրդներ անցկացնել Հայաստանում, այսպիսի ընտրությունը այդ տեսակետից շատ չի արդարացվում: Այդպիսի ամուսնությունից սկիզբ դրված երկրորդ, երրորդ և առավել ևս չորրորդ սերունդներում այլևս չի նկատվի, որ երբևէ այդ ընտանիքում հայկական գեն է մտել: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ Հայաստանում հրապարակվեին արտագաղթի վերաբերյալ զեկույցներ և ընդհանրապես պետականորեն ուսումնասիրվեր այդ երևույթը: Քանի որ ձեռքի տակ չունեմ ոչ մի պաշտոնական վիճակագրություն, իմ սուբյեկտիվ կածիքով արտագաղթի առաջին դրդապատճառը բարեկեցիկ կյանքի որոնումն է, իսկ ամուսնությունը օտարազգիի հետ այդ նպատակին հասնելու միջոցներից մեկը: Սա պարզապես սուբյեկտիվ ընդհանուր ուսումնասիրություն է, ոչ թե կարծիք այդպիսի ամուսնությունների վերաբերյալ (եթե պատահմամբ օտարազգիի ամուսին ունեցողներին դուր չի գա այդ գրվածը):

Մեկ այլ հարց էլ վերաբերում է տարբեր ազգությունների ներկայացուցիչների ամուսնությունից ծնված երեխաներին: Մարդու կյանքում մի տարիք է գալիս, որ ուզում ես հասկանալ այս մեծ աշխարհում ով ես դու, ովքեր են եղել քո նախնիները, վերադառնալ քո արմատներին, հասկանալ` ինչ կա քո գեներում, որ մշակությում ես դու քեզ գտնում, ինքնահաստատվում և այլն: Օրինակ, որն է ֆրանսիացու և հայի երեխայի ազգությունը? Պարզ հարց` Ֆրանսիա-Հայաստան ֆուտբոլային խաղին որ թիմին է պատրաստ սատարել, անկեղծորեն, հոգու խորքում: Գուցե սա այդքան էլ կարևոր չէ, բայց մենք տարբեր հարցերում կարիք ունենք հասկանալու` ինչ ազգի ենք պատկանում: Թող շատ նացիոնալիստական չթվա, բայց խառը ազգությունը ուղղակի արժեքների խառնուրդ է:


_Իմ կարծիքը որպես պարզապես հասարակության անդամ._
Ամուսնությունը ազգություն չի ճանաչում: Ամուսնության որոշումը մարդու գիտակցված քայլն է կյանքը կապել մեկ այլ անձի հետ, ում հետ ունենալու ես ընդհանուր կենցաղ, ընդհանուր նյութաֆինանսական բազա, ընդհանուր մահճակալ, ընդհանուր երեխաներ, ընդհանուր նպատակներ ... : Եթե գիտակցված անձը այս բոլոր էտապներում մեկ ուրիշին պատկերացնում է իր կողքին (և դա փոխադարձ է), ուրեմն ինչ նշանայկություն ունի անձնագրի գույնը կամ լեզուն??? 

Հարցը նրանում է, թե ինչ դեր է տալիս հայրենասիրությանը անձնական կյանքում:  :Think:

----------

Արևածագ (14.11.2010), Գաղթական (15.11.2010), Հարդ (14.11.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Եթե հայերը ավելի քիչ ժամանակ ծախսեին «փիլիսոփայլեու» վրա, ու ավելի շատ գործ անեին, աշխատանքով, օգտակար բանով զբաղված լինեին, հիմա հզոր ազգ կլինեինք, ու ոչ դեմոգրաֆիական խնդիր կունենայինք, ոչ ֆիզիկապես, ոչ էլ ֆինանսապես գոյատևելու....
Ոչ էլ սենց ախմախ հարցեր բարձրացնելու ժամանակ կլիներ...  :Think: 

հ.գ. Գնամ գործ անեմ  :Cool:

----------

erexa (15.11.2010), zanazan (27.05.2011), Գանգրահեր (16.11.2010), Հարդ (15.11.2010)

----------


## Erkrazi

Ինչպես  ասում  են  ընտանիքում  մեկը պիտի  "զանգակ"  լինի,  միուսը  "բամբակ";  չլինի  էլ  համատեղ  կյանքն  է  այդպիսին  դարձնում: Օտարազգի  մարդու  հետ  ամուսնության  պարագայում,  պետք  է  հաշվի  առնվի  այդ  հանգամանքը. վստահ ես քո  վրա, որ  կարող  ես  սիրելով  օտարին  հայ  դարցնել'  ամուսնացիր, չէ,  ավելի  լավ  է  "հարս"  չգնալ:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հարց. Որ՞նք են հայկական մոլորությիւնները:
Պատ. Ամենագլխաւոր ու ազգակործան հայկական մոլորութիւնն է.
1. աշխարհաքաղաքացիութիւնն,
2. պանդխտութիւն,
3. անձնական շահի համար պէսպէս խարդախութիւններ, որով կոտրւում է հայ ազգի անունը,
4. շահասիրական ազգասիրութիւն (կեղծի ազգասիրութիւն)
5. հայ մեծաւորների դէմ ըմբոստութիւն (դավաճանութիւն, մատնութիւն) ու
*6. օտարի հետ ամուսնութիւն*

Հատուածը մէջբերուած է Ռափաել Պատկանեանի «Վարդապետարան Հայաստանի ազատութեան» հոդուածից:

----------


## Varzor

Եթե  եմ սխալվում վաղուց արդեն գենետիկներն ապացուցել են, որ մինչև 13 տարեկան երեխան այնպիսին է, ինչպես իր ընտանիքը, մինչև 25-30` ինչպես իր շրջապատը, 30-ից հետո ձգտում է նրան, ինչպիսին են իր գեները:
Ցանկացած նորմալ ծնող իր երեխայի համար լավ և լիարժեք ապագա է ուզում: Օտար ազգերի հետ ամուսնությունները բերում են նրան, որ երեխան կարող է "քաշել" մորական կողմին և մեծ տարիքում սկսել դրսևորել տվյալ ազգին հատուկ հատկություններ: Օրինակ ռուսի խառնուրդ մարդկանց մոտ սկսվում է հարբեցողություն, արաբի մոտ սկսվում է մի ինչ որ անբացատրելի դաժանության շրջան և այլն:

Իհարկէ, սերը չի հարցնում ազգությունը: Եվ ամուսնական կյանքը կառուցելիս ոչ բոլորն են ազգային դեմոգրաֆիկական խնդիրների մասին մտածում: Բայց նախքան սիրելը կա գիտակցությունը: Ինչ գործ ունի հայ տղեն ենքան շփվի ռու աղջկա հետ, որ հետո էլ սիրահարվի: Կամ հայ աղջիկը արաբի կամ պարսիկի??

Այս հարցին լավագույն պատասխանը տալիս է մեր հայկական էպոսը` Սասունցի Դավթի հետ պայքարում էր իր խորդ եղբայրը` օտար մորից: Սասունցի Դավթին սպանեց իր սեփական աղջիկը` օտարազգի կնոջից:
Այս ալեգորիկ կերպով ժողովուրդը հազարամյակներ առաջ (էպոսը առնվազն 3000 տարվա պատմություն ունի) փորձել է փոխանցել, որ օտարազգի ամուսնությունները և երեխաները կործանիչ կարող են լինել սեփական ազգի և նույնիսկ ծնողի համար:
Ընդ որում նունյն էպոսը կոնկրետ չի դասկարգում, բայց ոչ ակնհայտորեննշում է, որ կան այլ ազգեր, որոնց հետ կարելի է ամուսնական զույգ կազմել և սերունդ ունենալ` առանց վախենալու  :Smile:  Սա արթեն էթնիկ ընդհանրություն ունեցող ազգերի մասին է, ամենայն հավանականությամբ հին արիների սովորութների մի մասն է:

Ամեն դեպքում ընտրությունը ամուսնացողներինն է :Smile:  Իրենց բարի բախտ  :Smile:

----------

Լեռնցի (20.06.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Եթե  եմ սխալվում վաղուց արդեն գենետիկներն ապացուցել են, որ մինչև 13 տարեկան երեխան այնպիսին է, ինչպես իր ընտանիքը, մինչև 25-30` ինչպես իր շրջապատը, 30-ից հետո ձգտում է նրան, ինչպիսին են իր գեները:


Կարծում եմ բնավորությունը նկատի ունես,ամեն դեպքում ինչքան գիտեմ գենոմի ազդեցությունը բնավորության վրա 100%-ով ապացուցված չի:Բայց եթե ապացուցված էլ ա ու եվգենիկայի սկզբունքներին հետևելով ամուսնանանք,մարդկանց մեծ ,ասը երեխա ունենալու իրավունք չպիտի ունենա :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Օրինակ ռուսի խառնուրդ մարդկանց մոտ սկսվում է հարբեցողություն, արաբի մոտ սկսվում է մի ինչ որ անբացատրելի դաժանության շրջան և այլն:


Հայի մոտ էլ երևի սկսվում է ուրիշի կյանքին խառնվելու, գողական/լավտղայական հատկանիշներ դրսևորելու, մեծամտության, աշխատանքից կռուտիտ լինելու (շարքը կարելի է շարունակել) անբացատրելի շրջան  :Think:

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011), Chuk (20.06.2011), Freeman (20.06.2011), Lem (20.06.2011), murmushka (20.06.2011), Աբելյան (20.06.2011), Նարե (20.06.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հայի մոտ էլ երևի սկսվում է ուրիշի կյանքին խառնվելու, գողական/լավտղայական հատկանիշներ դրսևորելու, մեծամտության, աշխատանքից կռուտիտ լինելու (շարքը կարելի է շարունակել) անբացատրելի շրջան


Դու էդպիսի՞նն ես:  :Shok:

----------


## Lem

> Դու էդպիսի՞նն ես:


Իսկ բոլոր այլազգիները հարբեցող ու դաժա՞ն են:

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011), Chuk (20.06.2011), Freeman (20.06.2011), Kita (20.06.2011), Աբելյան (20.06.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դու էդպիսի՞նն ես:


Արի չանձնավորենք: Ում պետք էր, իմ ասածի իմաստը հասկացավ:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Իսկ բոլոր այլազգիները հարբեցող ու դաժա՞ն են:


Ազգեր կան, որոնց մօտ ալկոհոլը չի սինթեզւում, ու դրանք հակում ունեն շուտ հարբելու: 
Ազգեր կան, կարելի է վստահ յայտարարել՝ նրանք մարդ չեն, ու դեռ երկար ճամփայ ունեն մարդ դառնալու:




> Արի չանձնավորենք: Ում պետք էր, իմ ասածի իմաստը հասկացավ:


Արի: 
Բայց թող քեզ հիշեցնեմ Պատկանեանի «Վարդապետարան Հայաստանի ազատութեան» հետեւյալ մասը․

*Հարց. Ի՞նչ խոսքեր հայոց լեզուէն դուրս պիտի ձգել*
Պատ. Հայոց լեզուէն առմիշտ պէտք է դուրս ձգել վհատեցուցիչ, յուսահատական, ազգի վարկը ստորացնող, խորամանկուիւն (աչքակապութիւն) սերմանող խօսքերը, առածները, խրատները և խորհուրդները` <<Հայը թակէ Վարդանին, թուրքը թակէ Վարդանին>>, <<որտեղ հայ, այնտեղ վայ>>, <<էլի հայությիւն արիր>> (այսինքն` դարձեալ ամենավատթար գործ գործեցիր), <<հայի տունը քանդողը մեր սևագլուխներն են>>, <<հաստն ու բարակը մէկ գին է, վայ է բարակ մանողին>>, <<հայերը անմիաբան են>>:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ազգեր կան, որոնց մօտ ալկոհոլը չի սինթեզւում, ու դրանք հակում ունեն շուտ հարբելու: 
> Ազգեր կան, կարելի է վստահ յայտարարել՝ նրանք մարդ չեն, ու դեռ երկար ճամփայ ունեն մարդ դառնալու:
> 
> 
> Արի: 
> Բայց թող քեզ հիշեցնեմ Պատկանեանի «Վարդապետարան Հայաստանի ազատութեան» հետեւյալ մասը․
> 
> *Հարց. Ի՞նչ խոսքեր հայոց լեզուէն դուրս պիտի ձգել*
> Պատ. Հայոց լեզուէն առմիշտ պէտք է դուրս ձգել վհատեցուցիչ, յուսահատական, ազգի վարկը ստորացնող, խորամանկուիւն (աչքակապութիւն) սերմանող խօսքերը, առածները, խրատները և խորհուրդները` <<Հայը թակէ Վարդանին, թուրքը թակէ Վարդանին>>, <<որտեղ հայ, այնտեղ վայ>>, <<էլի հայությիւն արիր>> (այսինքն` դարձեալ ամենավատթար գործ գործեցիր), <<հայի տունը քանդողը մեր սևագլուխներն են>>, <<հաստն ու բարակը մէկ գին է, վայ է բարակ մանողին>>, <<հայերը անմիաբան են>>:


Ես հայերի մասին վատ խոսելու սովորություն չունեմ, դա անում եմ միայն ի պատասխան, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը սկսում է հայերին չափից դուրս գովել, կամ այլ ազգերին փնովել: Հակառակը, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը դատարկ տեղը սկսում է հայերի մասին վատ խոսել (լինի դա հայ թե արտասահմանցի), ես հակառակ դիրքն եմ ընդունում և սկսում հայերի լավ կողմերից խոսել: Դա մանկական նեգատիվիզմ չէ, ես դա անում եմ բալանսը պահելու համար, քանի որ նման հարցերում հենց բալանսավորված մոտեցումն եմ ճիշտ համարում: Իսկ քո մոտեցումը շովինիզմի դասական օրինակ է:

----------

Ariadna (20.06.2011), Freeman (20.06.2011), Kita (20.06.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ազգեր կան, որոնց մօտ ալկոհոլը չի սինթեզւում, ու դրանք հակում ունեն շուտ հարբելու: 
> Ազգեր կան, կարելի է վստահ յայտարարել՝ նրանք մարդ չեն, ու դեռ երկար ճամփայ ունեն մարդ դառնալու:


Տակը մնում են հայերը: :Jpit:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ես հայերի մասին վատ խոսելու սովորություն չունեմ, դա անում եմ միայն ի պատասխան, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը սկսում է հայերին չափից դուրս գովել, կամ այլ ազգերին փնովել: Հակառակը, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը դատարկ տեղը սկսում է հայերի մասին վատ խոսել (լինի դա հայ թե արտասահմանցի), ես հակառակ դիրքն եմ ընդունում և սկսում հայերի լավ կողմերից խոսել: Դա մանկական նեգատիվիզմ չէ, ես դա անում եմ բալանսը պահելու համար, քանի որ նման հարցերում հենց բալանսավորված մոտեցումն եմ ճիշտ համարում: Իսկ քո մոտեցումը շովինիզմի դասական օրինակ է:


Շովինիստ էլ դառանք: ՃՃՃՃՃ
Եղբայր, բալանս պահելը ասելով չի լինում: Այն բնութիւնն է պահում:
Իսկ ես ընդամէնը մէջբերում եմ մեր մեծերին, որոնք պայքարել են յանուն յզօր Հայաստանի ու տուել են մեզ ծրագիր այն ի կատար ածելու:
Իսկ թէ դու ինչ ծրագրերից ես օգտւում, թող մնայ քո խղճին:




> Տակը մնում են հայերը:


Հալա լաւ մտածի․․․

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հալա լաւ մտածի․․․


Հա էլի, մոռացել էի որ մենք էլ ենք հարբում, մեր մեջ էլ կան չմարդներ: :Unsure:

----------


## Ameli

Իբր շատ մի շատ կարում եմ հայազգի տղայի հետ լեզու գտնել ուր մնաց օտարազգի, նենց որ հարցմանը կարելի ա պատասխանել "ոչ", բայց կտրականապես չէ, ինչ իմանաս վաղը մյուս օրը ինչ կլինի, նենց որ՝ չգիտեմ:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հա էլի, մոռացել էի որ մենք էլ ենք հարբում, մեր մեջ էլ կան չմարդներ:


Հա, եթէ չեմ սխալւում, ձեր մօտ էլ էդ խնդիրը կայ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա էլի, մոռացել էի որ մենք էլ ենք հարբում, մեր մեջ էլ կան չմարդներ:


Հրեա աղջիկները լավն են… շատ մարդամոտ են ու ընտանիքին նվիրված

----------


## Erkrazi

Ամուսնանալը  մի  բան  է,  ամուսնանալուց  հետո  կյանքը  դժոխքի  չվերածելը  մի  ուրիշ:Եթե  բնավորությամբ  ուժեղ  մարդ  եք  և  կարող  եք  սիրելով  օտարին  հայ  դարցնել  վատ  չի  լինի, իսկ  եթե  ընդունելու  եք  իրենց ազգային  մենտալիտետով  պայմանավորված  ընտանեական  ստերեոտիպը(մարդի  եք  գնալու)  ավելի  լավ է  չամուսնանալ,  քանզի  մենք  հայ  ենք  և  հայավարի  ընտանիքն  է  մեր  երջանկության  գլխավոր  պայմանը:
Մեր  օրերում  սխալ  է  հասկացվում   կանանց  էմանսիպացիան  և  իրավական  հավասարությունը  շփոթում  են  սեռերի  էության  հավասարության  հետ;  տղամարդը  պետք  է  տղամարդ  լինի,  որպեսզի  կինն  ել  կարողանա  իրեն  կին  ըզգալ  և  ոչ  հակառակը:Ռուսների  և  մի   շարք  եվրոպական  ազգերի  մոտ  մարդու  և  կնոջ   էության  բնական  պրապորցիան  խախտված  է  ուստի  ռուսական  հոգեբանությունում  Իվանը  դուռակ  է,  իսկ  Վսիլիսան   պրեմուդրայա:Նման  պարագայում  համերաշխ  ընտանիք  հազվադեպ  է  ստացվում:Մեր  հայ  երիտասարդներին  խորհուրդ  կտայի  արկածներ  չփնտրել,  մերից  լավը  չկա  ու  թեորիապես  չի  կարող  լինել,  ամուսնական  արարողությունը  դեռ  ընտանիք  չէ,  ընտանիքը  հետո  է  ստեղծվում  երբ  մարդիկ  սկսում  են  զգալ  իրենց  երկրորդ  կեսի  ներկայությունը:Սիրո  կայացումը  ամենաքղցր  բանն է  այս  կյանքում  և  կոչվում  է  ընտանիք:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հրեա աղջիկները լավն են… շատ մարդամոտ են ու ընտանիքին նվիրված


Ախր իրանք էլ շատ շովինիստ են: :Bad:

----------


## Varzor

> Կարծում եմ բնավորությունը նկատի ունես,ամեն դեպքում ինչքան գիտեմ գենոմի ազդեցությունը բնավորության վրա 100%-ով ապացուցված չի:Բայց եթե ապացուցված էլ ա ու եվգենիկայի սկզբունքներին հետևելով ամուսնանանք,մարդկանց մեծ ,ասը երեխա ունենալու իրավունք չպիտի ունենա


Չեմ կարծում, որովհետև բնավորության այն գծերը, որ ինձ կամ քեզ համար անընդունելի են կամ տհաճ են, կարող են մեկ այլ մարդու համար ընդունելի և նույնիսկ գովելի լինել  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Հայի մոտ էլ երևի սկսվում է ուրիշի կյանքին խառնվելու, գողական/լավտղայական հատկանիշներ դրսևորելու, մեծամտության, աշխատանքից կռուտիտ լինելու (շարքը կարելի է շարունակել) անբացատրելի շրջան


Մի խոսքով` զարթնում է ՀԱՅԸ  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ բոլոր այլազգիները հարբեցող ու դաժա՞ն են:


Իհարկե` ՈՉ:
Ուղղակի ընդհանուր գենետիկ միջավայրը թույլ է տալիս, որպեսզի մարդու հոգեկերտվածքը ավելի արագ և հստակ ձևավորվի, ինչպես նաև ույլ է տալիս մարդուն ավլի արագ բացահայտել իր անձնական հատկանիշները և ունակությունները:
Մի օրինակ բերեմ.
Ենդադրենք, թե հայ տղան ամուսնացել է տաջիկ աղջկա հետ և ունեցել են երեխա, ով իր գենետիկ կերտվածքով ավելի մոտ է կագնած հային: Բնական վիճակագրությամբ այդ երեխայի մոտ մեծ են մտավոր և անհատական պոտենցյալը:
Նա ընդունակ է լավ շախմատ խաղալու, սակայն Տաջիկստանում չկա նորմալ շախմատի դպրոց և շախմատային տրադիցիաներ  :Smile: 
Նույնը կարող է լինել նաև հակառակը` եթե երեխան ծնվել է Հայաստանում բայց ավելի շատ տաջիկ է  :Smile: 

Ուզում եմ ասել, որպեսզի մարդն ավելի լավ կարողանա դրսևորել և զարգացնել իր բնատուր ընդունակությունները, պետք է մեծանա այնպիսի միջավայրում, որտեղ այդ ունակություններից ունեն շատերը և զարգացրել են տվայլ ունակությունների դրսևորման և զարգացման ոլորտները:
Սա ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ օրինակ է:
Այսպիոսվ այլ ազգերի պատկանող ծնողները ակամաից կարող են խոչընդոտ հանդիսանալ իրենց երեխայի հետագա զարգացման համար:

----------


## Varzor

> Ախր իրանք էլ շատ շովինիստ են:


Չէի ասի  :Smile:  Օրթոդոքսալները, մի գուցե, բայց մնացածը... բա նչի հաշվին ա շատանում ու որակական հատկանիշները բարելավում հրեա ազգը ?  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

Ի դեպ պատմությունը փաստում է, հնում բազմաթիվ ազգերի մոտ եղել է սովորույթ, որ իրենց էթնոսի բարելավման համար գողացել և "ձուլել" են տղա երեխաներին և կանաց:
Օրինակ, թուրեքրը գողանում էին բալար սիրուն հայ աղջիկներին` իրենց իգական տեսակը գեղեցկացնելու համար:
Պապուս հորեղբայրը պատմում էր, որ Կարսի մակատնից ամերիկացիք ջոկել են գեղեղիկ, առողջ և խելացի երեխաներին, որ "օգնեն" ու տանեն հայաստանից: Մեքենաներից մեկն էլ ինքն է կանգնեցրել` 16 տարեկան պատանին պարկել է անիվների տակ և չի թողել քշեն, որովհետև մեքենայի մեջ իր եղբոր 6-ամյա որդին է եղել:
Ամուսնական զույգ կազմելիս բավականին կշիռ են կազմում այն մարդիք, որոնք ուշարություն են դարձնում ապագա զույգի արտաքին և մտավոր-հոգեբանական տվյալներին, և նույնիսկ այդ տվյալները որոշիչ են լինում ընտրություն կատարելիս:
Սակայն իմ կարծիքով օտար ամուսնությունների գնում են այն մարդիք, որոց մեջ օտարի արյունը "շատ է" և դրսևորում են էգոիզմի մի ինչ-որ տեսակ` չեն մտածում իրենց երեխաների և թոռների մասին:

----------


## Lem

> Իհարկե` ՈՉ:
> Ուղղակի ընդհանուր գենետիկ միջավայրը թույլ է տալիս, որպեսզի մարդու հոգեկերտվածքը ավելի արագ և հստակ ձևավորվի, ինչպես նաև ույլ է տալիս մարդուն ավլի արագ բացահայտել իր անձնական հատկանիշները և ունակությունները:
> Մի օրինակ բերեմ.
> Ենդադրենք, թե հայ տղան ամուսնացել է տաջիկ աղջկա հետ և ունեցել են երեխա, ով իր գենետիկ կերտվածքով ավելի մոտ է կագնած հային: Բնական վիճակագրությամբ այդ երեխայի մոտ մեծ են մտավոր և անհատական պոտենցյալը:
> Նա ընդունակ է լավ շախմատ խաղալու, սակայն Տաջիկստանում չկա նորմալ շախմատի դպրոց և շախմատային տրադիցիաներ 
> Նույնը կարող է լինել նաև հակառակը` եթե երեխան ծնվել է Հայաստանում բայց ավելի շատ տաջիկ է 
> 
> Ուզում եմ ասել, որպեսզի մարդն ավելի լավ կարողանա դրսևորել և զարգացնել իր բնատուր ընդունակությունները, պետք է մեծանա այնպիսի միջավայրում, որտեղ այդ ունակություններից ունեն շատերը և զարգացրել են տվայլ ունակությունների դրսևորման և զարգացման ոլորտները:
> Սա ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ օրինակ է:
> Այսպիոսվ այլ ազգերի պատկանող ծնողները ակամաից կարող են խոչընդոտ հանդիսանալ իրենց երեխայի հետագա զարգացման համար:


Իսկ եթե 2 ազգերի գենետիկ կերտվածքները(c) եւ միջավայրերը շատ մոտիկ են իրար, կթողե՞ք ամուսնանան:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Չէի ասի  Օրթոդոքսալները, մի գուցե, բայց մնացածը... բա նչի հաշվին ա շատանում ու որակական հատկանիշները բարելավում հրեա ազգը ?


Պետականության հաշվին: Խառն ամուսնությունները հազվադեպ են, բայց նենց չի, որ սրերով են ընդունվում:

----------


## Varzor

> Պետականության հաշվին: Խառն ամուսնությունները հազվադեպ են, բայց նենց չի, որ սրերով են ընդունվում:


հա, բա ոնց  :Smile:  Հրեաների մեծամասնույթունը այլ պետություններում են ապրում: Ու պատմականորեն իրենց աղջիկներին "օգտագործել" են այլ ազգերից օգուտ քաղելու համար (հիշենք իսպանան, իտալիան, ֆրանսիան): Դրան նպաստում է այն փաստը, որ Տալմուդով հրեա է համարվում այն մարդը որը հուդայականություն է դավան կամ ծնվել է հրեա մորից  :Smile: 

Ինչևէ, թեմայից չշեղվելու համար այլ միտք արտահայտեմ.

Զուտ մարդկային տեսանկյունից ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի, թե որ ազգի ներկայացուցիչներն են իրար սիրում և ամուսնանում: Առավել ևս կրոնական տեսանյունից այդպիսի սահմանափակում չկա, էլ չեմ ասում քաղաքացիական և միջազգային կանոններով:
Սակայն մի հատ լավ ու հին խոսք կա` պառավը իմաստուն չի լինում, գլխին եկած ա լինում  :Smile: 
Պրակտիկորեն բոլոր ժովողուրդների մեջ էլ կա օտար ազգերի հետ ամուսնական կապերից խուսափելու գաղափարը: Կարծում եմ հազարամյակների փորձից ինչ որ բան "պառավ" ժողովրդի գլխին եկել ա  :Smile: 
Չեմ կարծում, թե խնդիրը միայն ագապահպանության և գենոոնդի հետ է կապված:
Մեծապես խնդիրը կապված է տարբեր ազգերի սովուրույթների և բարքերի տարբերության հետ: Խառն ամուսնություններում ապրողներն  անմիջականորեն իրենց վրա զգում են այդ տարբերությունները, էլ չեմ ասում երեխաներները:
Փոքրիկ օրինակներ.
Զույգ են կազմել մի արաբ և հայ: Արաբը շատ նորմալ է նայում նրան, որ իր երեխան կարող է ամուսնանալ իր եղբոր հետ, սակայն հայի համար դա անընդունելի է` թկուզ հենց արատավոր սերունդ ունենալու վտանգից:
Զույգ են կազմել մի հայ և ռուս: Ռուսը շատ նորմալ ա անոյում նրան, որ կարողա հարբած տուն գալ, սակայն հայերի մոտ էդ միշտ տանը պատմություն ա դառնում:

Այսպիսի կենցաղային օրինակներ կարելի է բերել անվերջ: Սակայն բացի կենցաղայինից ավելի վտանգավոր և վախենալու են գենետիկ և ֆիզիոլոգիական համատեղելիության հետ կապված խնդիրները:
Այդպիսիք կարող են լինել ինչպես թաքնված և հազվադեպ հանդիպող հիշանդությունների արտահայտումը երեխաների մոտ, զույգի անպտղությունը առանձին անհատների առողջ լինելու պարագայում, տարբեր "օդի և ջրի" հանդեպ ունեցած թուլությունները, մարսողական համակարգի տարբերությունները և այլն:
Այս պարագայում տարօրինակ չէ, որ որոշ ազգեր չեն ընդունում իրար հենց միայն տեսքից կամ հոտից` ընդ որում հակակրանքը երկուստեք է լինում: Դա նույնպես գենետիկ մակարգակի վրա դրված և ենթագիտակցական զգացողություն է:

Այնուամենայնիվ բոլոր ընտանիքներին ցանկանում եմ բարի բախտ, անկախ ազգություններից: Չէ որ Աստված ասել է "Աճեցեք, բազմացեք երկիրը լցրեք" ու չի սահմանափակել դրա ձևերը  :Smile:  Կարևորը Սերնը, հարգանքն ու փոխըմբռնումն են  :Smile:

----------

Lion (22.06.2011), Լեռնցի (22.06.2011)

----------


## ivy

Էս անմահ, աներես թեմայի միակ նպատակը ընտանիքս քանդելն է:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (22.06.2011), Cassiopeia (22.06.2011), Chuk (22.06.2011), Kita (22.06.2011), Lion (22.06.2011), Mephistopheles (22.06.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (22.06.2011), Valentina (22.06.2011), Varzor (22.06.2011), Աբելյան (22.06.2011), Մանուլ (22.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.06.2011), Շինարար (22.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (21.01.2014)

----------


## Մովսես

Եթե օտարի հետ ամուսնություն է լինում, պետք է գոնե այդ օտարը  սպիտակ ու քրիստոնյա լինի, թե չե մուսուլմաների ու սևամորթների հետ մենք կաղավաղենք մեր ազգը:

----------


## Աբելյան

> հա, բա ոնց  Հրեաների մեծամասնույթունը այլ պետություններում են ապրում: Ու պատմականորեն իրենց աղջիկներին "օգտագործել" են այլ ազգերից օգուտ քաղելու համար (հիշենք իսպանան, իտալիան, ֆրանսիան): Դրան նպաստում է այն փաստը, որ Տալմուդով հրեա է համարվում այն մարդը որը հուդայականություն է դավան կամ ծնվել է հրեա մորից


Օրթոդոքսալների համար միգուցե: :Wink: 

Թեմայից չշեղվելու համար էլ Տիգրան Պետրոսյանի օրինակը բերեմ: :Jpit:  Իրա կինը հրեա էր:



> Եթե օտարի հետ ամուսնություն է լինում, պետք է գոնե այդ օտարը  սպիտակ ու քրիստոնյա լինի, թե չե մուսուլմաների ու սևամորթների հետ մենք կաղավաղենք մեր ազգը:


Ինչո՞վ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս անմահ, աներես թեմայի միակ նպատակը ընտանիքս քանդելն է:


ամոթ քեզ, չե՞ս ամաչում օտարի հետ ես ամուսնացել… ազգը տանում ես կործանման մի հատ էլ սմայլիկ ե՞ս դնում վերջում… այ քո նման դավաճաններն են մեր թագավորությունները խորտակում… մի հատ սիրուն, լավ հայ տղա չկա՞ր որ գնացել ես էդ բեմուրազների պոչից ես բռնել… էդ դրանք էդ ի՞նչ ունեն որ մենք չունենք… 

ախչիկ ջան, բա էդ ընչի՞ դու տենց դժբախտացար, բա քո հերն ու մերը ո՞նց են էդ դարդին դիմանալու… այ սենց կորչում-գնում ա ազգը… բա երեխեքդ ինչ դժբախտ են լինելու… աստված ջան…

----------

ivy (22.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (26.06.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե օտարի հետ ամուսնություն է լինում, պետք է գոնե այդ օտարը  սպիտակ ու քրիստոնյա լինի, թե չե մուսուլմաների ու սևամորթների հետ մենք կաղավաղենք մեր ազգը:


տենց մի ասա… սևերի մեջ ընենց լավերը կան… մուսուլմանների համար դժվար է ասել, իրանք հիմնականում պռոստինի տակ են

----------

Ariadna (22.06.2011), Varzor (22.06.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

> տենց մի ասա… սևերի մեջ ընենց լավերը կան… մուսուլմանների համար դժվար է ասել, իրանք հիմնականում պռոստինի տակ են


Ի՞նչ առումով լավերը կան, ես գեղեցկության մասին չեմ խոսում, ավելի ճիշտ խոսում եմ իրենց բացասական ազդեցության մասին:




> Ինչո՞վ:


Ձեր հարցը լավ չեմ հասկանում, իրենք իրենց արյունով կաղավաղեն մեր ազգը:

----------

Varzor (22.06.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ձեր հարցը լավ չեմ հասկանում, իրենք իրենց արյունով կաղավաղեն մեր ազգը:


Վեներական հիվանդություններ խոմ չունեն: :Unsure:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ առումով լավերը կան, ես գեղեցկության մասին չեմ խոսում, ավելի ճիշտ խոսում եմ իրենց բացասական ազդեցության մասին:


ամեն առումով լավերը կան… իսկ ի՞նչ բացասական ազդեցության մասին ես խոսում…

----------


## Մովսես

> Վեներական հիվանդություններ խոմ չունեն:


Դե այդ էլ կա, բայց ես խոսում էի ավելի փոխաբերական իմաստով: 




> ամեն առումով լավերը կան… իսկ ի՞նչ բացասական ազդեցության մասին ես խոսում…


Օրինակ դուք կուզենայի՞ք որ հայ-մուսուլման ամուսնության պաճառով այդ երեխաները մեծանային որպես մուսուլման, դրանով հայաստանում իսլամի ազդեցությունը ավելանար: Մենք պետք է միշտ հիշենք որ առանց մեր կրոնի, մեր հայ ազգը գոյութուն չեր ունենա:

----------


## Varzor

> Թեմայից չշեղվելու համար էլ Տիգրան Պետրոսյանի օրինակը բերեմ: Իրա կինը հրեա էր:


Վիլյամ Սարոյանն էլ բաժանվեց իր շատ սիրելի կնոջից միայն այն բանի համար, որ նա հրեա էր  :Smile:  Շատ էր սիրում, նորից միացավ, սակայն այդպես էլ չհամակերպվեց` վերջնական հեռացավ կնոջից  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Մենք պետք է միշտ հիշենք որ առանց մեր կրոնի, մեր հայ ազգը գոյութուն չեր ունենա:


Այ ես հեքիաթը ոչ մի կապ չունի խառն ամուսնությունների հետ




> Օրինակ դուք կուզենայի՞ք որ հայ-մուսուլման ամուսնության պաճառով այդ երեխաները մեծանային որպես մուսուլման, դրանով հայաստանում իսլամի ազդեցությունը ավելանար:


Այ սա արդեն լրիվ հաստատ և տրամաբանական հիմնավորում է  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Օրինակ դուք կուզենայի՞ք որ հայ-մուսուլման ամուսնության պաճառով այդ երեխաները մեծանային որպես մուսուլման, դրանով հայաստանում իսլամի ազդեցությունը ավելանար: Մենք պետք է միշտ հիշենք որ առանց մեր կրոնի, մեր հայ ազգը գոյութուն չեր ունենա:


Ի՞նչ պարտվողական տրամադրություն ու քաղաքականություն ա: Ամուսնացեք մուսուլմանների հետ, որ մուսուլմանները ձեզնից քրիստոնյա երեխաներ ունենան, ոչ թե մուսուլմաններից՝ մուսուլմաններ: Խլեք մուսուլմաններից նրանց կանանց և նրանց սերունդը: Պարզ թվաբանություն ա: Քրիստոնյաները քանի գնում շատանում են, մուսուլմանները քանի գնում քչանում են, վերջում բոլորը ապրում են երկար ու երջանիկ:

----------


## Մովսես

> Ի՞նչ պարտվողական տրամադրություն ու քաղաքականություն ա: Ամուսնացեք մուսուլմանների հետ, որ մուսուլմանները ձեզնից քրիստոնյա երեխաներ ունենան, ոչ թե մուսուլմաններից՝ մուսուլմաններ: Խլեք մուսուլմաններից նրանց կանանց և նրանց սերունդը: Պարզ թվաբանություն ա: Քրիստոնյաները քանի գնում շատանում են, մուսուլմանները քանի գնում քչանում են, վերջում բոլորը ապրում են երկար ու երջանիկ:


Ո՞վ է ասում որ քրիստոնյաները շատանում են ու մուսուլմաների քչանում: Ավելի ճիշտ հակառակն է տեղի ունենում: Երկրորդ հերթին, մուսուլման կանանց խստորեն չի թույլատրվում ոչ մուսուլման տղամարդկանց հետ ամուսնանալ և եթե մուսուլման տղամարդն է ամուսնանում ոչ մուսուլման կնոջ հետ, ապա նրա երեխեքը պետք են պարտադիր մուսուլմաններ լինեն: Այդ է կրոնական օրենքը:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ո՞վ է ասում որ քրիստոնյաները շատանում են ու մուսուլմաների քչանում: Ավելի ճիշտ հակառակն է տեղի ունենում: Երկրորդ հերթին, մուսուլման կանանց խստորեն չի թույլատրվում ոչ մուսուլման տղամարդկանց հետ ամուսնանալ և եթե մուսուլման տղամարդն է ամուսնանում ոչ մուսուլման կնոջ հետ, ապա նրա երեխեքը պետք են պարտադիր մուսուլմաններ լինեն: Այդ է կրոնական օրենքը:


Ուրեմն քրիստոնյաները թույլ են, մուսուլմանները՝ ուժեղ, քրիստոնեությունը թույլ ա, մուսուլմանությունը՝ ուժեղ, ու քրիստոնյաներին հասնում ա, որ իրանց երեխաները մուսուլման լինեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե այդ էլ կա, բայց ես խոսում էի ավելի փոխաբերական իմաստով: 
> 
> 
> 
> Օրինակ դուք կուզենայի՞ք որ հայ-մուսուլման ամուսնության պաճառով այդ երեխաները մեծանային որպես մուսուլման, դրանով հայաստանում իսլամի ազդեցությունը ավելանար: Մենք պետք է միշտ հիշենք որ առանց մեր կրոնի, մեր հայ ազգը գոյութուն չեր ունենա:


մուսուլմանը կրոն ա, իսկ հայը ազգություն… հայ մուսուլման էլ կա, համշեցիներն են… իսկ հայերը քրիստոնեությունից էլ 1500 տարի առաջ հայ էին

----------

Kita (23.06.2011), Varzor (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Հայկօ (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Ի՞նչ պարտվողական տրամադրություն ու քաղաքականություն ա: Ամուսնացեք մուսուլմանների հետ, որ մուսուլմանները ձեզնից քրիստոնյա երեխաներ ունենան, ոչ թե մուսուլմաններից՝ մուսուլմաններ: Խլեք մուսուլմաններից նրանց կանանց և նրանց սերունդը: Պարզ թվաբանություն ա: Քրիստոնյաները քանի գնում շատանում են, մուսուլմանները քանի գնում քչանում են, վերջում բոլորը ապրում են երկար ու երջանիկ:


Ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ մինչև հիմա մենակ մուսուլմաններն են խլել քրիստոնյաների կանանց ու սերունդը, հակառակը ինչ որ չի եղել  :Smile: 
նաև ասեմ, որ մուսուլման կինը քրիստոնյայի հետ չի ամուսնանում  :Smile:  Իսկ քրիստոնյան աղջիկները մուսուլման տղամարդկանց հետ շատ են ամուսնանում  :Smile: 
Համ էլ քրիստոնյաները մոռացել են Աստծո պատգամի մասին, իսկ մուսուլմանները հիշում են  :Smile:

----------


## Մովսես

> Ուրեմն քրիստոնյաները թույլ են, մուսուլմանները՝ ուժեղ, քրիստոնեությունը թույլ ա, մուսուլմանությունը՝ ուժեղ, ու քրիստոնյաներին հասնում ա, որ իրանց երեխաները մուսուլման լինեն:


Չե, ուղղակի մուսուլմանները ավելի խիստ օրենքներ ունեն, որը քրիստոնյաները չունեն: Ես լսել եմ ոնց են հայ կանայք ամուսնացել մուսուլմաների հետ, իրենց կրոնը փոխել ու մեծացրել իրենց երեխաներին որպես մուսուլման:

----------


## Քիմեռ

Միանշանակ պետք է խրախուսվի ալյլազգի ամուսնությունները: Բոլորիս ել քաջ հայտնի է, որ նման ամուսնություններից ծնվում են մարդիք, որոնք անսահմեն մեծ տաղանդի և կամային հատկանիշների տեր են, տարբեր գեների առկայությունը ստեղծում է մեկ այլ թարմ տեսակ, դրանում մենք համոզվել ենք հազարամյակներ: Դրանից զատ մենք ականատես ենք  բազում նույնազգի ամուսնությունների որոնցից ծնվում է հասարակ կատարող տեսակ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ մինչև հիմա մենակ մուսուլմաններն են խլել քրիստոնյաների կանանց ու սերունդը, հակառակը ինչ որ չի եղել 
> նաև ասեմ, որ մուսուլման կինը քրիստոնյայի հետ չի ամուսնանում  Իսկ քրիստոնյան աղջիկները մուսուլման տղամարդկանց հետ շատ են ամուսնանում 
> Համ էլ քրիստոնյաները մոռացել են Աստծո պատգամի մասին, իսկ մուսուլմանները հիշում են


Բաղդադում էլ խուրմա կա: Ինձ որ մնա՝ ով ում հետ ուզում ա խառը-խուռը կամուսնանան, ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա:

----------


## erexa

> նաև ասեմ, որ մուսուլման կինը քրիստոնյայի հետ չի ամուսնանում


Ամուսնանում է  :Smile:  ես ճանաչում եմ մուսուլման  կնոջ, որն ամուսնացել է քրիստոնյա տղամարդու հետ:  :Smile:

----------


## Մովսես

> Ամուսնանում է  ես ճանաչում եմ մուսուլման  կնոջ, որն ամուսնացել է քրիստոնյա տղամարդու հետ:


շատ հազվադեպ է լինում

----------


## Varzor

> Միանշանակ պետք է խրախուսվի ալյլազգի ամուսնությունները: Բոլորիս ել քաջ հայտնի է, որ նման ամուսնություններից ծնվում են մարդիք, որոնք անսահմեն մեծ տաղանդի և կամային հատկանիշների տեր են, տարբեր գեների առկայությունը ստեղծում է մեկ այլ թարմ տեսակ, դրանում մենք համոզվել ենք հազարամյակներ: Դրանից զատ մենք ականատես ենք  բազում նույնազգի ամուսնությունների որոնցից ծնվում է հասարակ կատարող տեսակ:


Ճիշտ ես, բայց արի ու տես որ նաև "սև հանճարներ" ն ծնվում: Ստալինը քեզ օրինակ  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Բաղդադում էլ խուրմա կա: Ինձ որ մնա՝ ով ում հետ ուզում ա խառը-խուռը կամուսնանան, ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա:


Հիմա բազդադում "նիխուրմա" էլ չի մնացել  :LOL: 
Ինձ համար էլ տարբերություն չկա, բայց ազգի ու ժողովրդի համար կա :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Ամուսնանում է  ես ճանաչում եմ մուսուլման  կնոջ, որն ամուսնացել է քրիստոնյա տղամարդու հետ:


Իսկ ես չեմ ճանաչում այդ կնոջը  :LOL: 

Այդ կինը ուրեմն արդեն ուղղափառ մուսուլման չի  :Smile:  Կանայք մուսուլմանությունից հրաժարվում են, որովհետև ուզում են ազատ լինել այդ բառի տարբեր դրսևորումներով:
Փաստացի, եթե ամուսնացել ա քրիստոնյայի գհետ, ուրեմն էլ մուսուլման չի  :Smile: 

Համ էլ բացառություններն էլ հենց նրա համար են, որպեսզի ավելի ապացուցեն օրինաչափությունները  :Smile:

----------


## Քիմեռ

> Ճիշտ ես, բայց արի ու տես որ նաև "սև հանճարներ" ն ծնվում: Ստալինը քեզ օրինակ


Այլազգի ամուսնություններից ծնվածները, երբ ձևաորված էթնոսի ներկայացուցիչ են, գտնվում են մշտական ներքին հակամարտության մեջ: Նաև նշեմ, նախորդ գրառումս չի վերաբերվում հայերիս: Ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն ունեցող հայը, որը պատասխանատվություն է կրում տեսակի պահպանման և հզորացման համար, չի գնում նման քայլի:

----------


## ivy

Որոշեցի մի բան պատմել էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ: 

Անցյալ տարի, երբ Երևանում էի, ծնողներս շատ էին ուզում կնքել ինձ: Դե մանուկ տարիքում չէին կնքել ու սրտներին դարդ էր մնացել: Ամեն անգամ, որ գնում էի Երևան, էդ թեման բացում էին: Վերջը որոշեցի կնքվել: Ինձ համար դրանից աշխարհում բան չէր փոխվելու, բայց իրենց համար շատ կարևոր էր: 

Պապաս որոշեց, որ Ջրվեժի տեր Կյուրեղի մոտ ենք գնալու, որովհետև ինքը ամենա-ամենան է: 
Էդպես գնացինք իր մոտ պայմանավորվելու: Ու տեր Կյուրեղը սկսեց հետս զրուցել՝ պարզելու համար, թե ով եմ ինչ եմ: 
Ամեն ինչ լավ էր մինչև էն պահը, երբ իմացավ, որ ամուսինս օտարազգի է և այն էլ օտար կրոնի (հինդուիստ): Էտեղից սկսվեց... Ինչ ասես, թե չասեց, թե ինչքան մեղք եմ ես, ինչքան մեղք են իմ ապագա զավակները, որ ես պիտի ամեն օր աղոթեմ մեր հոգու փրկության համար, իսկ ամենաշատը՝ ամուսնուս փրկության համար, որովհետև ինքը մոլորության մեջ է (որ քրիստոնյա չի): Հետո էլ դարձավ պապայիս, թե բա դու ընդհանրապես գիտե՞ս՝ հինդուիզմը ինչ սարսափելի կրոն է, կռապաշտությունից վատ է, ինչ-որ կենդանիների են աստվածացնում, այլանդակ մի բան է... Ու էնպիսի ատելությամբ էր վրաս նայում... Թողնեին՝ ինձ կրակի կտար հենց եկեղեցու բակում, ինչպես քրիստոնյա ինկվիզիցիան էր անում միջին դարերում:
Կյանքում ինձ տենց խայտառակած չկային: Բայց ես իհարկե ձայն չհանեցի՝ զուտ ծնողներիս համար: Ավելացնեմ միայն, որ կնունքի նշանակած օրն ու ժամը երբ հասավ, տեր Կյուրեղը չներկայացավ, այլ ուղարկեց ոմն անփորձ ու ջահել մեկին՝ արարողությունը կատարելու: Ինձ միևնույն էր, պապաս էր շատ նեղվել...

Հետո էլ մուսուլմաններից կխոսեն, որ ֆանատիկ են, էս են, էն են: Ինչո՞վ էր սա պակաս ֆանատիզմ: Ու ես պիտի երեխայի՞ս էլ տանեմ հայ առաքելական եկեղեցում կնքվելու, որ նույն բանն էլ ի՞նքը լսի, թե ինչ այլանդակություն է ուրիշների (այս դեպքում՝ իր հոր) կրո՞նը: 
Հարցը հռետորական էր:  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (22.10.2011), Chuk (23.06.2011), Firegirl777 (23.06.2011), Kita (23.06.2011), One_Way_Ticket (23.06.2011), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Հայկօ (23.06.2011), Մանուլ (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (23.06.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Որոշեցի մի բան պատմել էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ: 
> 
> Անցյալ տարի, երբ Երևանում էի, ծնողներս շատ էին ուզում կնքել ինձ: Դե մանուկ տարիքում չէին կնքել ու սրտներին դարդ էր մնացել: Ամեն անգամ, որ գնում էի Երևան, էդ թեման բացում էին: Վերջը որոշեցի կնքվել: Ինձ համար դրանից աշխարհում բան չէր փոխվելու, բայց իրենց համար շատ կարևոր էր: 
> 
> Պապաս որոշեց, որ Ջրվեժի տեր Կյուրեղի մոտ ենք գնալու, որովհետև ինքը ամենա-ամենան է: 
> Էդպես գնացինք իր մոտ պայմանավորվելու: Ու տեր Կյուրեղը սկսեց հետս զրուցել՝ պարզելու համար, թե ով եմ ինչ եմ: 
> Ամեն ինչ լավ էր մինչև էն պահը, երբ իմացավ, որ ամուսինս օտարազգի է և այն էլ օտար կրոնի (հինդուիստ): Էտեղից սկսվեց... Ինչ ասես, թե չասեց, թե ինչքան մեղք եմ ես, ինչքան մեղք են իմ ապագա զավակները, որ ես պիտի ամեն օր աղոթեմ մեր հոգու փրկության համար, իսկ ամենաշատը՝ ամուսնուս փրկության համար, որովհետև ինքը մոլորության մեջ է (որ քրիստոնյա չի): Հետո էլ դարձավ պապայիս, թե բա դու ընդհանրապես գիտե՞ս՝ հինդուիզմը ինչ սարսափելի կրոն է, կռապաշտությունից վատ է, ինչ-որ կենդանիների են աստվածացնում, այլանդակ մի բան է... Ու էնպիսի ատելությամբ էր վրաս նայում... Թողնեին՝ ինձ կրակի կտար հենց եկեղեցու բակում, ինչպես քրիստոնյա ինկվիզիցիան էր անում միջին դարերում:
> Կյանքում ինձ տենց խայտառակած չկային: Բայց ես իհարկե ձայն չհանեցի՝ զուտ ծնողներիս համար: Ավելացնեմ միայն, որ կնունքի նշանակած օրն ու ժամը երբ հասավ, տեր Կյուրեղը չներկայացավ, այլ ուղարկեց ոմն անփորձ ու ջահել մեկին՝ արարողությունը կատարելու: Ինձ միևնույն էր, պապաս էր շատ նեղվել...
> 
> ...


Անկեղծ նեղվեցի, չէի սպասում իրենից նման բան :Sad:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Սակայն իմ կարծիքով օտար ամուսնությունների գնում են այն մարդիք, որոց մեջ օտարի արյունը "շատ է" և դրսևորում են էգոիզմի մի ինչ-որ տեսակ` չեն մտածում իրենց երեխաների և թոռների մասին:


Իմ դիտարկումները հակառակն են ցույց տալիս. ամենաբուռն նացիոնալիստները, ինչքան էլ առաջին հայացքից տարօրինակ թվա, հենց իրենք "խառնված" արյուն ունեն: Իրականում դա շատ հեշտ բացատրվում է: Ուրիշների մեջ մարդկանց ամենաշատը նյարդայնացնում են այն "թերությունները", որոնք հենց իրենց են բնորոշ:

----------

Chuk (24.06.2011), matlev (23.06.2011), Varzor (23.06.2011), Հայկօ (23.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

Իմ տեսակետն ասեմ. անձամբ ես ոչ մի տարօրինակ ու առավել ևս մերժելի բան չեմ տեսնում օտարազգի աղջկա հետ ամուսնանալու մեջ: Այ քեզ բան ի՞նչ կապ ունի կրոնն ու ազգությունը (այ ռասայի հետ մի քիչ համաձայն եմ): Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ինկուբատորի մակնիշը: :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ ազգի համար ոչ մի ստրատեգիական վտանգ էլ չկա: Օրինակ մեկը ես՝ հրեուհի եմ ման գալիս, որ ամուսնանամ: Ու հլը մեկը կասկածի, թե ինչ հայրենասեր ու հայ առաքելական զավակներ եմ մեծացնելու: :Tongue:

----------

Ariadna (25.06.2011), Arpine (22.10.2011), Lem (23.06.2011), Yevuk (31.03.2013), Աբելյան (23.06.2011), Ձայնալար (30.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2013)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Իմ տեսակետն ասեմ. անձամբ ես ոչ մի տարօրինակ ու առավել ևս մերժելի բան չեմ տեսնում օտարազգի աղջկա հետ ամուսնանալու մեջ: Այ քեզ բան ի՞նչ կապ ունի կրոնն ու ազգությունը (այ ռասայի հետ մի քիչ համաձայն եմ): Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ինկուբատորի մակնիշը:
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ ազգի համար ոչ մի ստրատեգիական վտանգ էլ չկա: Օրինակ մեկը ես՝ հրեուհի եմ ման գալիս, որ ամուսնանամ: Ու հլը մեկը կասկածի, թե ինչ հայրենասեր ու հայ առաքելական զավակներ եմ մեծացնելու:


Հրեուհիներց զգույշ: Վամպիրի պես են: Ամուսնացար` երեխեքդ հրեա են դառնում: :Scare:

----------

Varzor (23.06.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Հրեուհիներց զգույշ: Վամպիրի պես են: Ամուսնացար` երեխեքդ հրեա են դառնում:


 :LOL: 

 

Բա ինչ անի, շիքսաների հե՞տ ամուսնանա:  :Dntknw: 




Ես էլ կուզեի հրեուհի կին ունենալ:  :Love:

----------

Moonwalker (25.06.2011), Yevuk (31.03.2013), Աբելյան (23.06.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բա ինչ անի, շիքսաների հե՞տ ամուսնանա:


Ոչ բնավ: Ադամի ու Եվայի ցեղը պետք ա շարունակել: :Cool:

----------

Skeptic (23.06.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

Տղերք, հրեա կանանց հետ գործ չունեք....

----------


## Աբելյան

Լավ, իսկ ո՞ր ազգի կանայք են ամենալավը: :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

Հայ :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

Տղեք հայ կանանց հետ գործ չունեք: :Jpit:

----------


## araqscomp

Եթե շատ սիրեմ,այո,բայց միայն քրիստոնյայի,երբեք մահմեդական չեյի դառնա,ավելի լավ կլինի այդ դեպքում մեռնեմ:

----------


## success.am

Իմ կարծիքով այլազգի մարդու հետ ամուսնանալը շատ նորմալ է: Ինչ-անես, եթե այլազգու վրա ես սիրահարվել: Ազատ պիտի լինի մարդը, իրեն չսահմանափակի: Իսկ ինչ-որ էթնիկական կամ ազգային վտանգ այլազգու հետ ամուսնանալիս ես չեմ տեսնում:

----------

E-la Via (22.10.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ասեք որ լավն ա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (30.03.2013), Chuk (30.03.2013), ivy (30.03.2013), Katka (30.03.2013), Moonwalker (30.03.2013), One_Way_Ticket (30.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (30.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2013), Ուլուանա (30.03.2013), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> ասեք որ լավն ա


Լավն ա  :Jpit: 
Հատկապես աղջիկը` իր կարմիր շորիկով...

Դե շոտլանդացի Ջոնն էլ ու հեփի-էնդ սցենարն էլ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (30.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավն ա 
> Հատկապես աղջիկը` իր կարմիր շորիկով...
> 
> Դե շոտլանդացի Ջոնն էլ ու *հեփի-էնդ սցենարն էլ*


Ըհը, ինձ հատկապես էդ դուր էկավ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (30.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ես դեմ եմ, եթե մարդ, այսպես կոչված, աշխարհաքաղաքացի չէ, եթե մարդ շատ խորն է կրում էթնիկ ու ազգային առանձնահատկություններն, ապա այլ մշակույթի բախվելիս մշակութային շոկ կապրի, կոֆլիկտների համար մենյուն ավելի ընդգրկուն կլինի, ներդաշնակությունն ու համերաշխությունը նման ընտանիքների համար հեռու կլինեն օրինաչափություն կոչվելուց, ընտանեկան կոնֆլիկտը ներքին իրարամերժության ձևով կփոխանցվի երեխաներին, մեծամասնության դեպքում վերջում կլինի ամուսնալուծություն, վիճակագրությունն էլ նույնն  է ցույց տալիս, ուրիշ բան, եթե մարդիկ միջմշակութային գծեր են սկսում ձեռք բերել, դա չի նշանակում ազգից հրաժարվել ու մերժել ազգային արժեքները, ուղղակի մարդիկ սկսում են ավելի լայն սպետորով ընդգրկել աշխարհը, ընդունելով սեփականը՝ չմերժել ուրիշներինը, հարգել այլոց մշակույթը: Նման մարդկանց դեպքում արդեն նշանակություն չունի, թե ինչ ազգի կամ կրոնի ներկայացուցչի հետ են ամուսնանաում: Թեև, ինքս, միևնույն է, հակված եմ ոչ թե միջազգային, այլ՝ ազգամիջյան ամուսնություններին, այդպես ընտանիքում ավելի հեշտ է փոխըմբռման հասնելը:

----------

Ripsim (30.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես դեմ եմ, եթե մարդ, այսպես կոչված, աշխարհաքաղաքացի չէ, եթե մարդ շատ խորն է կրում էթնիկ ու ազգային առանձնահատկություններն, ապա այլ մշակույթի բախվելիս մշակութային շոկ կապրի, կոֆլիկտների համար մենյուն ավելի ընդգրկուն կլինի, ներդաշնակությունն ու համերաշխությունը նման ընտանիքների համար հեռու կլինեն օրինաչափություն կոչվելուց, ընտանեկան կոնֆլիկտը ներքին իրարամերժության ձևով կփոխանցվի երեխաներին, մեծամասնության դեպքում վերջում կլինի ամուսնալուծություն, վիճակագրությունն էլ նույնն  է ցույց տալիս, ուրիշ բան, եթե մարդիկ միջմշակութային գծեր են սկսում ձեռք բերել, դա չի նշանակում ազգից հրաժարվել ու մերժել ազգային արժեքները, ուղղակի մարդիկ սկսում են ավելի լայն սպետորով ընդգրկել աշխարհը, ընդունելով սեփականը՝ չմերժել ուրիշներինը, հարգել այլոց մշակույթը: Նման մարդկանց դեպքում արդեն նշանակություն չունի, թե ինչ ազգի կամ կրոնի ներկայացուցչի հետ են ամուսնանաում: Թեև, ինքս, միևնույն է, հակված եմ ոչ թե միջազգային, այլ՝ ազգամիջյան ամուսնություններին, այդպես ընտանիքում ավելի հեշտ է փոխըմբռման հասնելը:


Բայց ինձ թվում է՝ էդ քո նշած տեսակի մարդն ինքը չի էլ ուզենա այլազգիի հետ ամուսնանալ, որ մի հատ էլ էդպիսի խնդիրներ առաջանան։ Ինձ թվում է՝ մարդկանց մեծ մասը գոնե էդքանը գիտակցում է, որ չամուսնանա էնպիսի մեկի հետ, ով իր համար էդ աստիճանի օտար է։ Եթե, իհարկե, զոռով չեն ամուսնացնում, ասենք, ծնողները։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.03.2013), Yevuk (31.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Բայց ինձ թվում է՝ էդ քո նշած տեսակի մարդն ինքը չի էլ ուզենա այլազգիի հետ ամուսնանալ, որ մի հատ էլ էդպիսի խնդիրներ առաջանան։ Ինձ թվում է՝ մարդկանց մեծ մասը գոնե էդքանը գիտակցում է, որ չամուսնանա էնպիսի մեկի հետ, ով իր համար էդ աստիճանի օտար է։ Եթե, իհարկե, զոռով չեն ամուսնացնում, ասենք, ծնողները։


Ուլուանա ջան, իմ իրավաբանական պրակտիկայում մի քանի դեպք գիտեմ, որ ամուսնացել են պարսիկի հետ, հետո ահավոր վիճակում են հայտնվել, քանի որ գաղափար անգամ չեն ունեցել մշակույթի մասին, իրենց պատկերացրածտ եղել է սերիալային մակարդակի, լիքն են նաև մարդիկ, որ ռուս կնոջ հետ են կյանքը կապել, բայց նրանց կենսակերպը չեն հանդուրժել, բաժանվել են, մի երկու դեպք գիտեմ հայի ու եվրոպացու անհաջող ամուսնության մասին, քանի որ նախքան ամուսնությունը լրիվ ուրիշ պատկերացում են ունեցել համատեղ կյանքի մասին, ամուսնությունից հետո՝ իրականությունը պատկերացրածից արմատապես տարբեր է եղել, մյուս կողմից էլ երկու ծանոթ աղջիկ կան, մեկը դանիացու հետ է ամուսնացած, մյուսը՝ եգիպտացու, իդեալական զույգ են, քանի որ ընտանիքում երկուսն էլ բավական լուրջ միջմշակութային հաղորդակցման փորձ ունեն, եթե զույգից մեկնումեկն այդ առումով տոլերանդ չլինի, կապ չունի մյուսնի ինչպիսին է, ընտանիքը դատապարտված է:

----------


## ivy

Ալֆա ջան, ես լավ հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ասում: Բայց օտարերկրացու հետ ամուսնանանալուց հետո բաժանվելու պատճառները չարժի մենակ մշակութային տարբերությունների վրա գցել: Եթե մի հայը ռուսի հետ է ամուսնալուծվում, իսկ մյուսը՝ հայի հետ, դա հո չի՞ նշանակում, որ առաջինի դեպքում պատճառները մշակութային էին, երկրորդի դեպքում՝ այլ: Էդ այլ պատճառները շատ հնարավոր է, որ օտարեկրացու հետ ամուսնալուծության հիմքում էլ լինեն: Անհատականությունների տարբերություններ, միմյանց անհամապատասխան պատկերացումներ ամուսնության մասին, և հազար ու մի այլն...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.03.2013), Yevuk (31.03.2013), Լուսաբեր (31.03.2013), Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ուլուանա ջան, իմ իրավաբանական պրակտիկայում մի քանի դեպք գիտեմ, որ ամուսնացել են պարսիկի հետ, հետո ահավոր վիճակում են հայտնվել, քանի որ գաղափար անգամ չեն ունեցել մշակույթի մասին, իրենց պատկերացրածտ եղել է սերիալային մակարդակի, լիքն են նաև մարդիկ, որ ռուս կնոջ հետ են կյանքը կապել, բայց նրանց կենսակերպը չեն հանդուրժել, բաժանվել են, մի երկու դեպք գիտեմ հայի ու եվրոպացու անհաջող ամուսնության մասին, քանի որ նախքան ամուսնությունը լրիվ ուրիշ պատկերացում են ունեցել համատեղ կյանքի մասին, ամուսնությունից հետո՝ իրականությունը պատկերացրածից արմատապես տարբեր է եղել, մյուս կողմից էլ երկու ծանոթ աղջիկ կան, մեկը դանիացու հետ է ամուսնացած, մյուսը՝ եգիպտացու, իդեալական զույգ են, քանի որ ընտանիքում երկուսն էլ բավական լուրջ միջմշակութային հաղորդակցման փորձ ունեն, եթե զույգից մեկնումեկն այդ առումով տոլերանդ չլինի, կապ չունի մյուսնի ինչպիսին է, ընտանիքը դատապարտված է:


Ալֆա ջան, պարսիկ չէ, թեկուզ հայ լինի: Հայաստանում շատ են տենց դեպքերը, որ ամուսնանում են առանց միմյանց մասին գաղափար ունենալու... մարշուտնում աղջի են տեսնում, գնում տուն՝ «Մամ, էթըմ ենք հաղջիկ ըզելու»... աղջիկն էլ հետը մի երեք անգամ կաֆե գնալուց, ընդհանուր առմամբ 39 բառ փոխանակելուց հետո համաձայնությունը տալիս ա, պսակվում են: 
Պարզ բան ա, որ մարդ ամուսնանալուց առաջ պետք է հստակ պատկերացում կազմի ում հետ ա ամուսնանում՝ անկախ ազգությունից: 

Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, ամուսնանալուց առաջ միասին ապրելը *պարտադիր* ա, բայց դե դա Հայաստանում չի աշխատում, իսկ իզուր:

----------

Rammstein (31.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (30.03.2013), Տրիբուն (30.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Այվի ջան, ամբողջ ասածս այն է, որ ինչքան տարբեր մշակույթների կրող են լինում, էնքան դժվար են իրար հասկանում, նույնը Երևանում մեծացած աղջիկը չի կարողանում շրջանի հեռավոր գյուղի տղայի հետ ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ, որովհետև չնայած լիքն ընդհանուր սովորույթների ու ընդհանուր լեզվի, տարբեր մշակույթների կրողներ են:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, ամբողջ ասածս այն է, որ ինչքան տարբեր մշակույթների կրող են լինում, էնքան դժվար են իրար հասկանում, *նույնը Երևանում մեծացած աղջիկը չի կարողանում շրջանի հեռավոր գյուղի տղայի հետ ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ, որովհետև չնայած լիքն ընդհանուր սովորույթների ու ընդհանուր լեզվի, տարբեր մշակույթների կրողներ են:*


Ալֆ, մի քիչ ծայրահեղացնում ես ոնց որ, հը՞ն:
Իմ ամուսնության մեջ համ ազգությունն է ուրիշ, համ կրոնը, բայց դրանք երևի վերջին բաներն են, որ ինձ հուզում է «ամուսնություն» կոչվող բարդ ինստիտուտի մեջ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (30.03.2013), Տրիբուն (30.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Այվի ջան, ամենասկզբում գրել էի, որ եթե մարդիկ լայնախոհ են ու երկուսն էլ ընդունում են դիմացինի մշակույթը, ընտանիքը կկայանա, բայց եթե անգամ մեկն էդպիսին չէ՝ դատապարտված է, դու գոնե լայնախոհ ու տոլերանդ մարդու տպավորություն թողել ես, վստահ եմ, որ նաև ամուսնու ընտրություն կատարելուց չես ընտրել էնպիսի մեկին, ով պատրաստ է խաչ քաշել կրոնիդ ու ազգությանդ վրա, էնպես որ քո դեպքը բացառություն է, ոչ թե օրինաչափություն, ուղղակի ժամանակին էս թեմայով լիքը վիճակագրական նյութեր եմ քանդել, փորփրել, ընկերուհիս նման թեմայով աշխատություն էր գրում(էդպես էլ չավարտեց), ես էլ կողքից օգնում էի, իրենից շատ կարդացի  :LOL:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Որ տեսա՝ քվեարկել եմ «Ոչ, կտրականապես դեմ եմ», մտածեցի, որ հիմա քվեարկելու դեպքում այլ պատասխան կընտրեի, հետևաբար երևի ինչ-որ նացիոնալիստական-քառակուսի մտածելակերպ եմ ունեցել քվեարկելուս պահին, բայց հետո էս գրառումս տեսա, ու սիրտս տեղն ընկավ  :Smile: 



> Ես ուզում եմ, որ իմ երեխաները, եթե նրանք երբևէ լինեն, հայերեն խոսեն, Հայաստանում ապրեն, հայկական ազգանուն կրեն։ Ես չեմ ուզում իմ սիրած մարդուն ինչ-որ երկրորդ-երրորդ լեզվով սեր խոստովանել։
> Եթե կպատահի այնպիսի օտարազգի տղամարդ, ում կսիրեմ, և ով կհամաձայնի այս պայմաններին, խնդրեմ, ես պատրաստ եմ ռիսկի դիմելու և այլազգիի հետ ամուսնանալու։ 
> Թե չէ ես անգամ այնպիսի սփյուռքահայի հետ չեմ ամուսնանա, ով հայերեն չգիտի կամ ազգանունը փոխել է...  չնայած... եթե ուզենա հայերեն սովորել, գուցե


Հիմա կասեի՝ կարևորը սերն է։ Բայց դե մեկ է՝ լեզուն ինձ համար առաջնայինն է մնում, ինչպես ուրիշների համար կրոնն է, ազգությունը կամ մաշկի գույնը։ Հիմա նույնիսկ ավելի ծայրահեղ եմ դարձել. ինձ ամենահարմարը մեր բարբառով խոսելն է, էդպես ավելի լիարժեք եմ կարողանում արտահայտել զգացածս, իսկ էդ դեպքում ո՞նց եմ ամուսնանալու ու ամբողջ օրը այլ կերպ/լեզվով խոսելու։ Հիմա գոնե գիտեմ, որ տուն գալուց հետո բարբառով եմ խոսելու, դրանից ինձ հանգիստ եմ զգում։
Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ոչ ջավախքցի, ոչ հայաստանցի տղաների մտածելակերպի հետ յոլա չեմ գնում (հիմնականում). էս հարցի լուծումն ինչ-որ չեմ պատկերացնում  :Think: 

Ուզում եմ, որ ճտերս հայերեն մտածեն, մեր բարբառն էլ լավ իմանան ու խոսեն։ 
Հա, համ էլ էդ գրառումս չի նշանակում, որ ես կուզենամ՝ իմ սիրած մարդն իր ինքնությունն ուրանա (եթե երբևէ այլազգիի սիրեմ), ուղղակի ահավոր դժվար կլինի ինձ համար...

----------

Claudia Mori (31.03.2013), Rammstein (31.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2013), Ձայնալար (31.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (31.03.2013), Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա կասեի՝ կարևորը սերն է։ Բայց դե մեկ է՝ լեզուն ինձ համար առաջնայինն է մնում, ինչպես ուրիշների համար կրոնն է, ազգությունը կամ մաշկի գույնը։ Հիմա նույնիսկ ավելի ծայրահեղ եմ դարձել. ինձ ամենահարմարը մեր բարբառով խոսելն է, էդպես ավելի լիարժեք եմ կարողանում արտահայտել զգացածս, իսկ էդ դեպքում ո՞նց եմ ամուսնանալու ու ամբողջ օրը այլ կերպ/լեզվով խոսելու։ Հիմա գոնե գիտեմ, որ տուն գալուց հետո բարբառով եմ խոսելու, դրանից ինձ հանգիստ եմ զգում։
> Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ոչ ջավախքցի, ոչ հայաստանցի տղաների մտածելակերպի հետ յոլա չեմ գնում (հիմնականում). էս հարցի լուծումն ինչ-որ չեմ պատկերացնում 
> 
> Ուզում եմ, որ ճտերս հայերեն մտածեն, մեր բարբառն էլ լավ իմանան ու խոսեն։ 
> Հա, համ էլ էդ գրառումս չի նշանակում, որ ես կուզենամ՝ իմ սիրած մարդն իր ինքնությունն ուրանա (եթե երբևէ այլազգիի սիրեմ), ուղղակի ահավոր դժվար կլինի ինձ համար...


Սրտիցս ես գրել  :Jpit: 
Չգիտեմ` հարյուր տարի առաջ էս թեմայում ինչ եմ գրել: Էս գրառումս անեմ, գնամ ման գամ: Բայց հիմա կասեմ, որ օտարերկրացու կամ ֆլան-ֆստանի հետ ամուսնանալն ամեն մարդու անձնական գործն ա: Ինքս նման բան չէի անի հենց Նաիրուհու բերած պատճառներով, բայց երբեք չեմ մեղադրի էն մարդկանց, որոնք կանեն, որովհետև ամեն մարդ իր առաջնահերթություններն ունի:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա հենց հայ տղաներին... էս վերջերս ես էկել եմ մի համոզման, որ ոչ քյառթու հայ տղաներն աշխարհի ամենալավ տղաներն են: Կախեք ինձ էս կարծիքիս համար, բայց ես համոզված եմ դրանում:

----------

Claudia Mori (31.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2013), Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ համար մի բան կա, որ վեր է ազգությունից, վեր է ամեն ինչից: Ես միայն քրիստոնյայի հետ կամուսնանամ կամ էլ չեմ ամուսնանա: Թող այդ քրիստոնյան թուրք լինի, եթե սիրեմ, կամուսնանամ:


Գտա  :LOL: 
Էս վերջին տարիներին էնքան եմ հասցրել քրիստոնյաներից հիասթափվել, որ դա այլևս չափանիշ չի:

----------

Alphaone (31.03.2013), Դավիթ (01.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (31.03.2013), Տրիբուն (31.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ուզում եմ, որ ճտերս հայերեն մտածեն, մեր բարբառն էլ լավ իմանան ու խոսեն։


Լեզուն շատ կարևոր բան է... Ինձ համար էլ:
Բայց նայիր, որ էդ հարազատ, առաջին լեզուն կոչվում է «մայրենի», ոչ թե «հայրենի», «ընտանիքենի» կամ ուրիշ մի բան: Հենց «մայրենի», որովհետև նախ և առաջ մամայից է գալիս: Անկախ նրանից` ում ես հետ ես ամուսնացած, որ երկրում ես, մաման դու ես, եթե ուզես, երեխադ առաջին հերթին հենց քո լեզվով էլ կմտածի ու կխոսի: 
Ես արդեն փորձով կարող եմ ասել, որ էդպես է  :Smile:

----------

erexa (31.03.2013), Srtik (31.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2013), Valentina (31.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2013), Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Լեզուն շատ կարևոր բան է... Ինձ համար էլ:
> Բայց նայիր, որ էդ հարազատ, առաջին լեզուն կոչվում է «մայրենի», ոչ թե «հայրենի», «ընտանիքենի» կամ ուրիշ մի բան: Հենց «մայրենի», որովհետև նախ և առաջ մամայից է գալիս: Անկախ նրանից` ում ես հետ ես ամուսնացած, որ երկրում ես, մաման դու ես, եթե ուզես, երեխադ առաջին հերթին հենց քո լեզվով էլ կմտածի ու կխոսի: 
> Ես արդեն փորձով կարող եմ ասել, որ էդպես է


Միշտ չի տենց։ Հորեղբորս կինը ազգությամբ օս ա, մի քանի ամսում հայերեն էր սովորել, ընտանիքում հայերեն են խոսում։

----------


## John

> Միշտ չի տենց։ Հորեղբորս կինը ազգությամբ օս ա, մի քանի ամսում հայերեն էր սովորել, ընտանիքում հայերեն են խոսում։


հընգեր, դրա համար Այվին շեշտել ա




> մաման դու ես, *եթե ուզես*, երեխադ առաջին հերթին հենց քո լեզվով էլ կմտածի ու կխոսի

----------

ivy (31.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2013), Ուլուանա (31.03.2013)

----------

